# Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2011)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin März 2011

*Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG​*
Auf Grund der anhaltenden und kontroversen Diskussionen über den § 11 der AVBayFiGhabe ich Herrn Manfred Braun als den für Fischereirecht zuständigen Referatsleiter des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten zu einem schriftlichen Interview gebeten. 
Die Fragen und Antworten veröffentlichen wir hiermit in Abstimmung mit Herrn Braun.



*D*er § 11 derBayerischen AVFIG untersagt das Zurücksetzen aller Fische, die nicht nach Art, Maß oder Zeit besonders geschützt sind. Ausnahmen kann der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte im Rahmen seiner Hegepflicht erlassen. Bezüglich der Umsetzung gibt es jedoch Interpretationsunterschiede und Mißverständnisse.



*Redaktion:*
Kann er das willkürlich, also ohne Nachweis oder Hegeplan festlegen? Wenn Nein, wie muss so ein Hegeplan aussehen, und muss dieser Hegeplan von der Behörde genehmigt werden?

*Herr Braun:*
§ 11 Abs. 8 Satz 1 AVBayFiG bestimmt: Ein gefangener Fisch, der keiner Schonbestimmung unterliegt, ist dem Gewässer endgültig zu entnehmen. Ein Zurücksetzen ist nur zulässig, wenn folgende Voraussetzungen *nebeneinander *erfüllt sind: 

Das Zurücksetzen dient der Erfüllung des gesetzlichen Hegeziels.

Gründe des Tierschutzes stehen nicht entgegen; der Fisch ist also lebensfähig.

Der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte (Hauptfall: Pächter, z. B. ein Fischereiverein) hat sich für das Zurücksetzen entschieden.

Der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte darf sich natürlich nicht willkürlich für das Zurücksetzen fangfähiger Fische entscheiden. Verbindlicher Maßstab ist vielmehr das gesetzliche Hegeziel. Das Zurücksetzen muss somit der „Erhaltung und Förderung eines der Größe, Beschaffenheit und Ertragsfähigkeit des Gewässer angepassten artenreichen und gesunden Fischbestands ...“ dienen. Eine Pflicht zur Aufstellung eines Hegeplans sieht das bayerische Fischereirecht nicht vor. Dafür ist die Ausgabe von Erlaubnisscheinen für den Fischfang genehmigungspflichtig. Über darauf gerichtete Anträge entscheidet die Kreisverwaltungsbehörde auf der Grundlage eines Gutachtens der Fischereifachberatung. Die Fachberatung beurteilt u.a. die natürliche Ertragskraft des Gewässers sowie die Arten- und Alterszusammensetzung der Fischbestände und schlägt daraufhin die Zahl der Erlaubnisscheine und eventuelle Fangbeschränkungen vor. Diese gutachterlichen Äußerungen fließen dann ein in die Entscheidung der Kreisverwaltungsbehörde über Zahl und Inhalt der Erlaubnisscheine. Das geschilderte Verfahren stellt im Grunde den Kern der Umsetzung des bayerischen Fischereirechts dar. Da Hegepläne in Bayern gesetzlich nicht vorgeschrieben sind, kann auf diesem Weg eine fachlich einwandfreie Hege gewährleistet werden. 


*Redaktion:*
Welche hegerischen Grundlagen oder Voraussetzungen müssen erfüllt sein um Fischarten ganz oder teilweise vom Rücksetzverbot auszunehmen?

*Herr Braun:*
Das Zurücksetzen fangfähiger Fische muss nach Art, Altersstufe und Menge im konkreten Fall der Erfüllung des gesetzlichen Hegeziels dienen. Beispiel: Der Fischbestand ist durch Kormorane erheblich beeinträchtig. Zum Bestandsaufbau müssen maßige (und damit fortpflanzungsfähige) Fische einer bestimmten Art im Gewässer verbleiben. Allerdings sollte der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte die schutzbedürftige Fischart sinnvollerweise gleich einer verlängerten, eventuell ganzjährigen Schonzeit unterstellen.


*Redaktion:*
Wäre ein Passus wie dieser:

_"* Fangbeschränkung und Entnahmeregelungen* Die Entnahme von Salmoniden ist auf 2 Stück pro Tag, 4 Stück pro Woche (Mo-So) und 30 Stück pro Jahr beschränkt.
Davon maximal 2 Salmoniden über 60 cm Länge pro Jahr.
Maßgabe nach § 11 Abs. 8 AVBayFiG: *Zur Erfüllung des Hegeziels und unter Beachtung des Tierschutzsrechts dürfen alle Forellenarten zurück gesetzt werden.* Nach Erreichen des Fanglimits ist das Fischen einzustellen."_

insbesondere im Kontext mit dem rot markierten Satz, gesetzeskonform?

*Herr Braun:*
Mit der Frage wird eine bestimmte Regelung vorgestellt, die der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte für den Fang und das Zurücksetzen fangfähiger Forellen durch die Angler trifft. Die Regelung lässt sich mit dem Fischereirecht nicht vereinbaren. Einerseits wird der Fang von Forellen (wenn auch zahlenmäßig limitiert) zugelassen. Andererseits wird – unter pauschalem Hinweis auf das Hegeziel – das Zurücksetzen aller gefangenen Forellen gestattet. Darin liegt ein Widerspruch. In der Sache wird ein „catch & release“ ermöglicht. Die mit Blick auf das Zurücksetzen proklamierte „Erfüllung des Hegeziels“ erscheint nicht glaubhaft. 


*Redaktion:*
Im Normalfall sind die wirtschaftlich „wertvolleren“ Arten durch Schonzeiten oder –maße, sowie durch Fangmengenbegrenzung ganz oder teilweise geschützt. Die weniger „wertvollen“ Arten, wie z.B. Rotauge, Rotfeder oder Brachse, sind hingegen ohne jeglichen fischereirechtlichen Schutz. Wird die grundsätzliche Entnahmepflicht für diese Arten vom Fischereiausübungsberechtigten nicht begründet ganz oder teilweise aufgehoben, so ergibt sich der vom Tierschutzgesetz geforderte, vernünftige Grund zum töten alleine aus der zur Hege notwendigen Eindämmung eines überproportionalen Bestandes. 
Dürfen solche Arten dann nachbesetzt werden? Bzw. wenn ein Besatz erforderlich wird, weil die hegerische Maßnahme der Eindämmung des Bestandes vielleicht stärker als gedacht gefruchtet hat, müssen dann nicht zwingend Schutzmaßnahmen in Form von gewässerspezifischen Fangmengenbegrenzung, Mindestmaßen oder Schonzeiten ergriffen werden?

*Herr Braun:*
Die Fragestellung geht von einer falschen Annahme aus. Kriterium für die Festsetzung einer Fangbeschränkung ist nicht der wirtschaftliche „Wert“ der Fischart, sondern die Notwendigkeit eines Schutzes zur Erhaltung des Bestands. Der Verzicht auf Fangbeschränkungen bringt zum Ausdruck, dass gefangene Fische der betreffenden Art ohne Gefahr für den Bestand entnommen werden können. Die Entnahme dient grundsätzlich dem Hegeziel und damit einem vernünftigen Grund im Sinn des Tierschutzgesetzes. Die Frage eines „Nachbesatzes“ kann sich nur stellen, wenn der Verzicht auf Fangbeschränkungen sachlich nicht (mehr) zu vertreten ist. In diesem Fall sind in erster Linie maßgeschneiderte Schonbestimmungen festzusetzen, in Bayern etwa durch Bezirksverordnung. Das heißt, wird ein Rückgang der betreffenden Bestände festgestellt, z.B. wegen zu starker Entnahme, so kann der Befischungsdruck durch spezifische Schonbestimmungen verringert werden.


*Redaktion:*
Ist es richtig, dass der §11 voraussetzt, dass jeder Angler für jeden gefangenen und nicht geschützten Fisch immer eine Verwertungsmöglichkeit hat? Das also der persönliche und auf das Individuum bezogene Verwertungswille des Anglers keinerlei Rolle spielt, sondern dieser sich um eine Verwertungsmöglichkeit unabdingbar zu kümmern hat? 

*Herr Braun:*
Die Antwort ergibt sich im Wesentlichen bereits aus der Beantwortung von Frage 4. Ergänzend ist darauf hinzuweisen, dass eine sinnvolle Verwertungsmöglichkeit selbstverständlich zu nutzen ist.


*Redaktion:*
Wie hoch schätzen Sie die Gefahr ein, dass per Gesetz zu entnehmende Fische keiner sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt werden, sondern einfach entsorgt werden um der Entnahmepflicht nachzukommen?

*Herr Braun:*
Feststellungen, die auf die hier angesprochene Gefahr hindeuten würden, liegen uns nicht vor. Es gibt somit keine tragfähige Grundlage für die gewünschte Einschätzung.


*Redaktion:*
Sind für die Umsetzung und Einhaltung des § 11 besondere Maßnahmen oder Anweisungen an die Fischereiaufsicht ergangen, oder sind solche geplant. 

*Herr Braun:*
Spezielle Anweisungen an die Fischereiaufsicht bezüglich der Einhaltung des § 11 Abs. 8 AVBayFiG sind bisher nicht ergangen und derzeit auch nicht geplant. 

*
Redaktion:*
Ist es richtig, dass der §11 vorrangig zur Vermeidung der strittigen Praxis des _catch & release _erlassen wurde, und dass dieser § 11 mit Unterstützung und/oder Zustimmung der Anglerverbände erlassen wurde?

*Herr Braun:*
§ 11 Abs. 8 Satz 1 AVBayFiG entspricht im Wesentlichen dem bisherigen Rechtsstand. Das Zurücksetzen eines fangfähigen Fischs ist schon seit vielen Jahren an die Erfüllung des Hegeziels und die Beachtung des Tierschutzrechts gebunden. Hinzugekommen ist lediglich die ausdrückliche Forderung nach einer entsprechenden Entscheidung des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten. Diese Forderung entspricht der Gesetzeslage. Danach ist nur der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte zur Hege und damit zu entsprechenden Vorgaben berechtigt und verpflichtet. Der Inhaber eines Erlaubnisscheins ist zu eigenständigen Entscheidungen und Maßnahmen bezüglich der Hege nicht befugt. Schon nach dem Gesetz kann nur der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte entscheiden, ob ein fangfähiger Fisch zur Erfüllung des Hegeziels zurückzusetzen ist oder nicht. Die Ergänzung des § 11 Abs. 8 AVBayFiG soll diese Rechtslage deutlich machen und unmissverständlich in der Fischerei verankern. Sie dient damit der Abwehr des „catch & release“, sichert eine fischwaid- und tierschutzgerechte Angelpraxis und hat die Billigung des Landesfischereiverbands Bayern e. V. gefunden.


*Redaktion:*
Der Absatz 8. wird von einigen als vom Gesetzgeber geschickt formulierte Möglichkeit gesehen, dass Rücksetzverbot ganz oder teilweise auszuhebeln. Sozusagen als Werkzeug für die Fischereiausübungsberechtigten, das Fischereirecht in diesem Punkt und unter dem Vorwand der Hege nach eigenem Gutdünken zurecht zu biegen. Ist das Sinn des Absatz 8.? 

*Herr Braun:*
§ 11 Abs. 8 AVBayFiG ist selbstverständlich nicht in dem wiedergegebenen Sinn (Aushebelung des Rücksetzverbots) zu verstehen. Die Erfüllung des gesetzlichen Hegeziels ist unabdingbare Voraussetzung für jedes Zurücksetzen eines an sich fangfähigen Fischs. Die weitere Bedingung einer dahingehenden Entscheidung des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten kommt hinzu. Sie ändert inhaltlich gar nichts, sondern unterstreicht die Verantwortung des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten für die Hege, während der einzelne Angelfischer die Berechtigung zur Festlegung von Maßnahmen zur Erfüllung des Hegeziels gerade nicht besitzt. Der Maßstab für die Entscheidung des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten ist das gesetzliche Hegeziel. Diesen Zusammenhang bringt die Formulierung der Vorschrift deutlich zum Ausdruck.


*Redaktion:*
Wir bedanken uns bei Herrn Braun für die prompte und ausführliche Beantwortung unserer Fragen.

Ralf Dahlheuser


----------



## ivo (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Wo ist Toni?:q Der sollte das mal lesen....


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

tja, Toni hat sich ja beleidigt verabschiedet


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

interessant ist auch, dass das Hegeziel nicht vom Gewässerbewirtschafter definiert werden kann, sonder den Bewirtschaftern das Hegeziel von den Behörden diktiert wird.
Wär interessant mal zu sehen, wie so ein ges. Hegeziel aussieht


----------



## Brikz83 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Viel geredet und wenig gesagt, kann ich da nur sagen. Gesetzt bleibt gleich, auslegung schwammig und im Zweifel ist nur einer der Trottel vom Dienst, und das ist der mit der Angel in der Hand. #d


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Viel geredet und wenig gesagt, kann ich da nur sagen. Gesetzt bleibt gleich, auslegung schwammig und im Zweifel ist nur einer der Trottel vom Dienst, und das ist der mit der Angel in der Hand. #d




Nun, es sagt schon eine Menge, allerdings nicht Gutes für die Angelfischerei.

Es sagt, dass der Angler keinerlei Entscheidungsfreiheit mehr hat. 

Es sagt, dass jeder gefangene Fisch der nicht ausdrücklich geschont ist, vom Angler zu entnehmen ist. Ohne Rücksicht auf Art oder Größe.

Es sagt, dass der Gesetzgeber vorgibt, dass jeder Angler jeden Fisch in irgendeiner Weise sinnvoll zu verwerten hat. 

Das Gesetz negiert den Verwertungswillen des Anglers.

Das Gesetz sagt, dass nicht geschonte Fische mit Fangbeschränkung grundsätzlich zu entnehmen sind und nach Erreichen selbiger das Angeln einzustellen, resp. die Fangmethode dergestalt zu wechseln ist, dass zusätzliche Fänge der selben Art nach Möglichkeit ausgeschlossen sind. 

Das Gesetz sagt, dass für die Entscheidung des Hegepflichtigen, bestimmte Arten zurückzusetzen ein nachweisbarer Grund vorhanden sein muß. 

Das Gesetz sagt, dass die Anzahl der Fischereierlaubnisscheine strikt an den Fangbegrenzungen zu orientieren ist.

Es sagt, dass Fische für die es keinerlei Fangbeschränkungen gibt, nicht nachbesetzt werden dürfen.


----------



## angler1996 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

deshalb liebe ich Gesetze, bayerische im Besonderen und fahre weiter nach DK/ Schweden. Aber vielleicht ist das ja gewollt. Und ja, ich esse Fische.
Gruß A.


----------



## angler1996 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

mal ne dumme Frage, gibts in Bayern eigentlich zweierlei Recht?
Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass an hauseigenen Strecken von Hotels ( also Salmo) zurücksetzen zumindest erwartet wird, kann mich aber täuschen.
Gruß A.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

und es bedeutet, dass Du zumindest als Preuße sehr sehr vorsichtig sein mußt


----------



## angler1996 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Brillendorsch
in Preußen versteht keiner die Löffelschnitzer, außer die, die zu DDr -Zeiten fürs Wohnungbaupropgramm dahin gezogen sind aus unseren Gefilden.
Gruß A.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Brillendorsch
> in Preußen versteht keiner die Löffelschnitzer, außer die, die zu DDr -Zeiten fürs Wohnungbaupropgramm dahin gezogen sind aus unseren Gefilden.
> Gruß A.



Da hatta recht.#6:q

Zum Thema:

Bayern will anscheinend den Fischbestand mit aller Macht eliminieren.|kopfkrat
Mit normalem Menschenverstand habe solche Vorgänge nichts zu tun. Vorübergehende geistige Abwesenheit entschuldigt aber auch nicht alles, schon gar nicht wenn alle Abgeordeneten gleichzeitig drunter leiden bei der Abstimmung.

Wer hat denn den Vorschlag für dieses Gesetz mal eingebracht? VDSF ?


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Zur Kenntnisnahme: Für einen Bayern ist jeder, der nicht aus Bayern stammt ein Preuße. Auch ein Sachse oder Braunschweiger
und die Hunsrücker Besenbinder verstehen die Bayern auch nicht ggg


----------



## volkerm (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Wie geht das eigentlich mit den Regularien für die Salmonidenstrecken zusammen, wo die Entnahme sehr restriktiv geregelt ist?


----------



## antonio (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



volkerma schrieb:


> Wie geht das eigentlich mit den Regularien für die Salmonidenstrecken zusammen, wo die Entnahme sehr restriktiv geregelt ist?



ganz einfach wenn das fanglimit voll ist einpacken und nach hause.

antonio


----------



## volkerm (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

antonio,

bei den unbescheidenen Tageskarten- Preisen kann der Spaß dann im (un?)günstigsten Fall nach 10 Minuten gelaufen sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



volkerma schrieb:


> Wie geht das eigentlich mit den Regularien für die Salmonidenstrecken zusammen, wo die Entnahme sehr restriktiv geregelt ist?




Hegeplan setzt doch die Vorschrift ausser Kraft.

Ansonsten dürfen wohl maßige Fische die innerhalb des Fanglimits liegen nicht zurück gesetzt werden(?) wenn im Hegeplan so gewollt.


----------



## angler1996 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Prof: setzen 5 schlecht gelesen, Hegeplan ist nich


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Hegeziel meinst Du,
wie zu lesen ist, sieht das Bayrische Recht gar keinen Hegeplan vor.
Und dieses Hegeziel wird dem Hegepflichtigen behördlicherseits aufs Auge gedrückt.


----------



## gründler (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Ich sags ja immer wieder überall richtung Norden gibs es wunderbare Gewässer mit Forellen Barschen Zandern Barben..........für jeden Angler was dabei Boot Ufer Stipper Spinner.....

Wozu nach Süden Geld bringen in form von Angelurlaub,die haben doch genug geld da unten.

Aber die waren schon immer nen eigenes Deutschland.

Dazu noch der bekannte "Anglerverband" der keiner ist und alles wird gut.

lg#h


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

@Prof,
es gibt keinen Hegeplan, sondern ein gesetzliches Hegeziel, welches dem Hegepflichtigen von den Behörden aufs Auge gedrückt wird


Der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte darf sich natürlich nicht willkürlich für das Zurücksetzen fangfähiger Fische entscheiden. Verbindlicher Maßstab ist vielmehr das gesetzliche Hegeziel. Das Zurücksetzen muss somit der „Erhaltung und Förderung eines der Größe, Beschaffenheit und Ertragsfähigkeit des Gewässer angepassten artenreichen und gesunden Fischbestands ...“ dienen. Eine Pflicht zur Aufstellung eines Hegeplans sieht das bayerische Fischereirecht nicht vor. Dafür ist die Ausgabe von Erlaubnisscheinen für den Fischfang genehmigungspflichtig. Über darauf gerichtete Anträge entscheidet die Kreisverwaltungsbehörde auf der Grundlage eines Gutachtens der Fischereifachberatung. Die Fachberatung beurteilt u.a. die natürliche Ertragskraft des Gewässers sowie die Arten- und Alterszusammensetzung der Fischbestände und schlägt daraufhin die Zahl der Erlaubnisscheine und eventuelle Fangbeschränkungen vor. Diese gutachterlichen Äußerungen fließen dann ein in die Entscheidung der Kreisverwaltungsbehörde über Zahl und Inhalt der Erlaubnisscheine. Das geschilderte Verfahren stellt im Grunde den Kern der Umsetzung des bayerischen Fischereirechts dar. Da Hegepläne in Bayern gesetzlich nicht vorgeschrieben sind, kann auf diesem Weg eine fachlich einwandfreie Hege gewährleistet werden.


----------



## antonio (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



volkerma schrieb:


> antonio,
> 
> bei den unbescheidenen Tageskarten- Preisen kann der Spaß dann im (un?)günstigsten Fall nach 10 Minuten gelaufen sein.



wenn du glück hast gleich nach dem ersten wurf:q

antonio


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

" . . .der „Erhaltung und Förderung eines der Größe, Beschaffenheit und  Ertragsfähigkeit des Gewässer angepassten artenreichen und gesunden  Fischbestands ...“ dienen. Eine Pflicht zur Aufstellung eines Hegeplans  sieht das bayerische Fischereirecht nicht vor."

Falsch verstanden?

Man kann also keinen Hegeplan erstellen?

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

kann man, aber er hat keierlei rechtliche Grundlage


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

ich würde gern mal so ein gesetzliches Hegeziel zu lesen bekommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Der würde also nur greifen wenn die Fische(eine oder mehrere bestimmte Arten) vom Aussterben bedroht wären?

Das untersagt ja quasi gleichzeitig die Beeinflussung/Regulierung der Fischbestände in den Gewässern Bayerns.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

wenn die "Gutachten", von denen da die Rede ist auch nur einigermaßen fundiert und aussagekräftig sind, müssen die da verdammt viel Kohle für hinblättern, was ich nicht recht glauben mag.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

so in etwa Tinca, und ob das so ist, bestimmt irgentein Sesselpupser und nicht etwa der Gewässerbewirtschafter


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Dieser, schon aus dem Gleichgewicht gebrachten, Natur trauen die also allen Ernstes selbstregulierende Kräfte zu?

Das kann ja nur schiefgehen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der würde also nur greifen wenn die Fische(eine oder mehrere bestimmte Arten) vom Aussterben bedroht wären?
> 
> Das untersagt ja quasi gleichzeitig die Beeinflussung/Regulierung der Fischbestände in den Gewässern Bayerns.





Brillendorsch schrieb:


> so in etwa Tinca, und ob das so ist, bestimmt irgentein Sesselpupser und nicht etwa der Gewässerbewirtschafter



Nimms mir nicht übel, Brillendorsch, aber bei allem Ärger über eine restriktive, bayerische Fischereigesetzgebung, mit Stammtischparolen à la "irgendein Sesselpupser hat zu bestimmen" ist keinem geholfen und nichts erklärt. Die Sesselpupser sind die Fischereifachberatung, auf Grundlage deren Gutachten wird entschieden, und da sitzen durchaus Leute vom Fach die mit der zu begutachtenden Materie vertraut sind, unabhängig davon, ob sie mit der Gesetzgebung des "Dienstherren" konform gehen, oder nicht.
Vielleicht sollte man die ganze Thematik etwas reflektierter betrachten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Dann frag mal die Bayern, wie as in der Praxis aussieht mit der "Fachlichkeit" - hatte dazu mit Franz schon mehrere Gespräche, der das vor Ort aus der Vereinsarbeit kennt.....

Das Glück für die Bayern ist schlicht, das die auf den Behörden meist stumpf abnicken, was vorgelegt wird von den Vereinen - ohne weiter efachliche Prüfung.

"Amigostaat" halt..

Würden die ihre Aufgaben ernst nehmen, würde es erstens recht teuer für die Vereine werden - da dann aber rechtmäßig kaum noch besetzt werden dürfte, könnten die ja dann das gesparte Besatzgeld für entsprechende Untersuchungen ausgeben..


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Sehe ich ähnlich wie Sten.

Den Fischbeständen schadet dieses Gesetz sicher nicht.

Es reduziert jedoch die Angelfischerei auf pure Nahrungsbeschaffung. Es entzieht dem Angler jegliche Eigenverantwortung hinsichtlich des Verwertungswillen.
Es macht es für Urlauber fast unmöglich, gesetzeskonform zu fischen. 

Und, das finde ich vom moralischen Standpunkt aus ziemlich verwerflich, es wird einer großen Gruppe von Anglern auferlegt Lebewesen ohne wirklichen Verwertungswillen zu töten, um einigen wenigen das C&R zu erschweren. Das ist für mich wider dem Respekt vor dem Leben an sich. 

Letzteres verbietet mir das Ausüben der Angelfischerei in Bayern. Und ich denke, das wird vielen Urlaubern ähnlich ergehen. Jetzt wäre es mal sehr interessant, wass denn die Bayerischen Tourismusbehörden dazu sagen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Soweit gehe ich mit, glaube aber doch dass die Fischbestände sich verändern werden wenn das Gesetz rigoros durchgesetzt wird(,was früher oder später sicher passiert).

Mal abwarten . . . 

#h


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

@Sten,
hast ja recht,
meine Wortwahl war nicht ganz ok
wobei ich da an echter gutachterliche Arbeit nich recht glauben kann, das wäre so kostenintensiv, dass sie Probs mit dem Rechnungshof bekämen.


----------



## ivo (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Wer heute noch glaubt bzw die Meinung vertritt, dass Angeln allein zum Nahrungserwerb praktiziert wird glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann. Ich denke keiner ist darauf angewiesen, Angeln zu gehen um satt zu werden. So langsam müssten einige Herren mal erkennen, dass es sich beim Angeln um eine Freizeitbeschäftigung, um Sport handelt. Es kann dann nicht im Interesse der Angler liegen, alle Fische zu entnehmen. Wir wären schlimmer als eine Kolonie Kormorane.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

so sehe ich das auch Ivo,
aber offensichtlich glauben von den hohen Herren noch viele an den Weihnachtsmann


----------



## Brikz83 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Also ohne das ich C&R betreiben würde, versteh ich beim besten willen nicht warum C&R den Bayern so sauer aufstößt, das ein schlicht und einfach völlig Lebensfernes Gesetz so blind bestehen bleiben kann. Ich kenne mich mit den verbänden da unten nicht so aus, aber jeder AV sollte doch die Hände überm Kopf zusammenschlagen wenn er so ein gesetzblatt vor die Nase gehalten bekommt. Für mich ist das auch ein Zeichen für eine fehlende gemeinschaftliche Interessenvertretung seitens der Angler in der Region. Ich meine das gar nicht vorwurfsvoll sondern, will damit ehr mein Bedauern darüber ausdrücken, das man als Angler so eine grütze gesetzlich übergestreift bekommt.


----------



## volkerm (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Brikz,

lies Dich mal rein in die Entnahmeregelungen in guten bayrischen und österreichischen Gewässern.
Da gehen Dir die Schuhe auf!
Noch besser- Fly only!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Brikz83 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

werd ich tatsächlich mal machen. Das erinnert mich vielleicht daran wie gut ich es hier oben habe wenn ich mich mal über etwas ärger.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

also, ich machs wie Ralle, ich geh da nicht angeln, ist mir zu gefährlich


----------



## erT (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> [...]
> Und, das finde ich vom moralischen Standpunkt aus ziemlich verwerflich, es wird einer großen Gruppe von Anglern auferlegt Lebewesen ohne wirklichen Verwertungswillen zu töten, um einigen wenigen das C&R zu erschweren. Das ist für mich wider dem Respekt vor dem Leben an sich.
> [...]



Naja, eigentlich wird es den Anglern auferlegt überhaupt nicht zu fischen, solang kein Verwertungsgrund vorhanden ist!
Und *das* ist respektvoller dem 'Leben an sich' gegenüber, als wir alle es sind und jemand sein wollen.

Von dem von dir erwähnten moralischen Standpunkt aus ist das oberste Güte!


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



erT schrieb:


> Naja, eigentlich wird es den Anglern auferlegt überhaupt nicht zu fischen, solang kein Verwertungsgrund vorhanden ist!
> Und *das* ist respektvoller dem 'Leben an sich' gegenüber, als wir alle es sind und jemand sein wollen.
> 
> Von dem von dir erwähnten moralischen Standpunkt aus ist das oberste Güte!



Ich kann, will und werde keinen fingerlangen Döbel, Hasel oder Ukelei töten, der versehentlich die Äschenfliege genommen hat. 
Für einen solchen Fisch habe ich keinerlei Verwertung, ich mag ihn nicht essen und ich weigere mich strikt ihn zu töten, weil es in irgendeinem Paragraphen steht. 

Die oberste Güte, um es mit Deinen Worten auszudrücken, ist Respekt vor dem Leben an sich. Vor *jedem* Leben.


----------



## erT (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Das will ich dir ja auch nicht unter die Nase reiben.
Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich selbst würde es ja nicht anders handhaben.

Was ich meine, ist, dass die Idee nur des Essens wegen zu Angeln eigentlich die moralisch anständigste ist. 
Nur fehlt die anständige Grundlage dafür, die es eben vorsehen sollte Kleinfische JEDER Art zu schützen.

Dazu kommt aber, dass wir nunmal (bis auf evtl wenige Ausnahmen) *alle*, teils vorwiegend, mindestens aber zum Teil aus purer Freude angeln und eben häufig auch garnichts mitnehmen wollen. 

So tierlieb und naturverbunden man da auch sein mag, der letzte Hauch an Respekt bleibt da auf de Strecke, wo wir mit Rute, aber ohne Tüte losziehen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Ich verstehe Deine Argumente.

Dennoch. Man muß bedenken dass reines C&R, also das fischen ohne jegliche Verwertungsabsicht, bereits mit dem Tierschutzgesetz kollidiert. Eine gesetzliche Handhabe ist also gegeben. 
Da es nur sehr schwer zu kontrollieren ist, treibt man hier eine große Mehrheit verantwortungsbewußter und eigenverantwortlich handelnder Menschen - nämlich diejenigen die zwar gerne Fisch essen, aber eben nicht jedes Tier in jedem Fall abmurksen - in die Gesetzesuntreue.

Und genau die sind es dann, die aus Gewissensgründen den Kleinfisch zurücksetzen und ggfs. angezeigt werden. 

Nein, dieser §11 ist nix anderes als ein Gesslerhut

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gesslerhut


----------



## Ulli3D (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Angler kommst Du zu den Bajuwaren, lass besser Deine Rute daheim, denn, wenn das raus kommt was Du machst kommst du da rein, wo Du so schnell nicht mehr raus kommst.

Oder, wie singt man so schön mit Marius Müller-W.: 
"Gebt Bayern zurück an die Bayern
Mit Radi und Musi und Kraut
Gebt Bayern zurück an die Bayern
Sonst ist bald ganz Deutschland versaut"


----------



## ivo (2. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Wir sollten das Land an die Össis verhökern. :q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Ob das die Ösis überhaupt wollten??

Fakt ist doch einfach, dass dieses Gesetz in meinen Augen ein tierschutzwidriges Abknüppelgebot ist, mit dem Angler zu willenlosen Schlächtern gemacht werden.

Warum auch immer der Gesetzgeber in Bayern das so will und warum auch immer "Angler"verbände in Bayern das so auch noch unterstützen.

Eigentlich sollte man mal nach Bayern fahren, angeln und dann die ganzen Fische, die man nicht verwerten kann, gesetzesmäßig abknüppeln und dann der Behörde vor die Tür kippen.

Oder vors nächste Rathaus...

Oder in den nächsten Kurpark...


----------



## ivo (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Nein Thomas, vor die nächste VDSF-Vertretung. Die haben es verdient.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Kann man locker aufteilen, da man als Angler in Bayern ja nur willenloser Schlächter sein darf. 
Reicht für Behörden wie für Verbände...


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

bei allem Ärger,
nun sollten wir mit der Schmach gegen die Bayern als solches doch aufhören, auch wenns schwer fällt.


----------



## Honeyball (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



ivo schrieb:


> Wo ist Toni?:q Der sollte das mal lesen....





Brillendorsch schrieb:


> tja, Toni hat sich ja beleidigt verabschiedet



Tja, es ist, rein menschlich gesehen, schon schade, wenn ein langjähriges AB-Mitglied sich derart in einer Diskussion verrannt hat und dann noch nichtmal den Allerwertesten in der Hose hat, einfach nur seine Fehleinschätzung einzugestehen. #d#d#d
Ralle 24 hat in die Vorbereitung und Durchführung dieses Interviews verdammt viel von seiner persönlichen Freizeit gesteckt, nicht zuletzt sondern vor allem angeregt dadurch, dass Toni sehr intensiv seine Meinung als faktisch dargestellt hat, so dass auch uns redaktionsintern Zweifel gekommen sind, ob da nicht eventuell ein Hintergrund- oder Insiderwissen vorhanden ist.
Der einzige saubere Weg aus diesem Dilemma war es nunmal, jemanden direkt und konkret anzusprechen und zu fragen, von dem wir davon ausgehen können, dass seine Aussagen Gewicht haben.
Ich persönlich hatte bis zuletzt noch Hoffnung, dass sich tatsächlich was von Tonis Behauptungen bestätigen lässt. 
Das jetzt erzielte Ergebnis und diese offizielle Erläuterung der gesetzlichen Fakten sind aus meiner Sicht absolut niederschmetternd.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



> nun sollten wir mit der Schmach gegen die Bayern als solches doch aufhören


Gegen die Bayern als Menschen hab ich noch nie geschmäht - ich mag die meisten sogar..

Aber gegen bayrische Gesetzgeber, Behörden und Verbände muss man vorgehen als Angler..

Ich kann und werde nie akzeptieren, dass da versucht wird, uns Angler als willenlose Schlächter gesetzlich zu verpflichten..


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

ja Honey, das sehe ich auch so,
aber nicht nur Toni, sondern auch die anderen bayrischen Kollegen sind merkwürdig still, obwohl sie vorher Tonis Thesen vehement verteidigt haben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

@Thomas,
Du wars nicht gemeint, sondern die letzten paar Postings. Wobei ich zugegeben gestern auch nicht die fairsten Worte benutzte


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

@ Honeyball. Richtig, so ist es.

Ich möchte aber ganz deutlich machen, dass Herr Braun ein überaus freundlicher und kompetenter Gesprächspartner ist. 
Solche Leute wünsche ich mir in allen führenden Behördenpositionen.

Auch müssen wir uns klar darüber sein, wer hier in erster Linie die Verantwortung trägt. Und das ist nunmal der VDSF-Landesverband Bayern.
Dessen Pflicht wäre es gewesen, so ein Gesetz zu verhindern, bzw. bei der letzten Änderung auf Abschaffung zu drängen. Die Erfolgsaussichten wären ob des Widerspruchs zum Bundestierschutzgesetz recht groß gewesen.
Auch von DAV-Verband Bayern hat man nix dazu gehört, doch dürfte dieser in Bayern keinen besonderen Einfluss haben. Trotzdem, laut werden hätte dem DAV gut gestanden.

Ziemlich verwirrend finde ich die Tatsache, dass die Vereine in Bayern wohl kaum ein Problem damit haben. Die Angler offenbar auch nicht. Über die Gründe kann man nur spekulieren.

Was man aus und von Bayern so hört, ist dort aber niemand der Meinung, dass die grundsätzliche Entnahmepflicht richtig sei. Vielmehr verweist man darauf, auf dieses Gesetz zu pfeifen und alles so weiter zu handhaben wie bisher. Auch zeigen die Beispiele von Vereinen (wie die hier von Toni proklamierte Regelung zeigt), dass man sich dort in keinster Weise über die Bedeutung, Folgen und Risiken dieses Paragraphen bewusst ist.

Es bleibt nun die Frage für die Bayern, ob dieses Gesetz eine Schaumschlägerei ist, die niemand wirklich kontrolliert, oder ob es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist, bis die Behörden sich mit der Durchsetzung dieses Gesetzes beschäftigen. 

So wie ich die Bayerischen Behörden einschätze, wehe den Anglern wenn das mal auf dem Behördenradar erscheint.


----------



## Tomasz (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...
> Es bleibt nun die Frage für die Bayern, ob dieses Gesetz eine  Schaumschlägerei ist, die niemand wirklich kontrolliert, oder ob es nur  eine Frage der Zeit ist, bis die Behörden sich mit der Durchsetzung  dieses Gesetzes beschäftigen.
> So wie ich die Bayerischen Behörden einschätze, *wehe den Anglern wenn das mal auf dem Behördenradar erscheint*.



Wenns bisher nicht so war, dann solltet ihr ja mittlerweile dafür gesorgt haben.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

ja Ralle, die Bayern selbst scheinen drauf zu pfeifen und machens wie immer schon, solange es sich nicht um einen Preußen handelt


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Wenns bisher nicht so war, dann solltet ihr ja mittlerweile dafür gesorgt haben.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



Und wenn, würde ich das begrüßen. 

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass der Deutsche Angler in hoffen auf "nicht erwischt werden" jedes noch so abstruse Gesetz einfach hinnimmt.

Es darf auch nicht sein, dass ein Gesetz erlassen wird, ohne das auch nur ein Hauch von Durchsetzung durch die Behörde zu verspüren ist.

Beides ist für einen demokratisch denkenden Menschen schlicht und einfach nicht tolerierbar.


----------



## Honeyball (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Auch müssen wir uns klar darüber sein, wer hier in erster Linie die Verantwortung trägt. Und das ist nunmal der VDSF-Landesverband Bayern.
> Dessen Pflicht wäre es gewesen, so ein Gesetz zu verhindern, bzw. bei der letzten Änderung auf Abschaffung zu drängen. Die Erfolgsaussichten wären ob des Widerspruchs zum Bundestierschutzgesetz recht groß gewesen.
> Auch von DAV-Verband Bayern hat man nix dazu gehört, doch dürfte dieser in Bayern keinen besonderen Einfluss haben. Trotzdem, laut werden hätte dem DAV gut gestanden.
> 
> Ziemlich verwirrend finde ich die Tatsache, dass die Vereine in Bayern wohl kaum ein Problem damit haben. Die Angler offenbar auch nicht. Über die Gründe kann man nur spekulieren.



Aber weder die einseitige (wenn auch berechtigte) Schuldzuweisung noch irgendwelche Spekulationen bringen uns in der Sache jetzt weiter.

Nach allem, was wir hier dazu diskutiert haben, ist der bei weitem größte Teil eindeutig *gegen* diese gesetzliche Regelung. Die Frage stellt sich doch, inwieweit die Sachlage den Verbandsaktiven in Bayern bekannt und die daraus resultierende Gefahr bewusst ist.
Wir sollten also im nächsten Schritt den LFV Bayern, seine sieben Bezirksverbände, sowie den Angler- und Gewässerschutzbund Bayern (DAV) anschreiben, mit dem Interview konfrontieren und um eine Stellungnahme zum koordinierten weiteren Vorgehen zur Reform bzw. Abschaffung dieser gesetzlichen Regelung bitten.
Gleichzeitig sollten wir die Tourismusverbände in Bayern ausfindig machen, anschreiben und fragen, wie diese massive gesetzliche Einschränkung für Angeltouristen sich mit ihrer Werbung für Urlaub in Bayern deckt und so versuchen, diese zu gewinnen, damit sie uns in unserem Anliegen unterstützen.
Vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand mit der Bayerischen Verfassung soweit aus, dass er die Möglichkeiten der Einflussnahme in Form einer Petition o.Ä. darlegen kann. 
Auch eine Einbeziehung der im Bayerischen Parlament vertretenen Parteien könnte hilfreich sein.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

jep Honey, das wären Schritte, die konstruktiv in die richtige Richtung führen können.


----------



## ernie1973 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Hm, 

nach reiflicher Überlegung würde ich trotzdem als "Touri" in Bayern angeln - auch wenn dieses Gesetz in meinen Augen weit über das Ziel hinausschießt und vermutlich nicht sehr restriktiv angewendet wird.

Aber Fische sind glitschig - und sollte ein Aufseher wirklich meinen, mich beim Zurücksetzen gesehen zu haben, wenn mir ein Fisch versehentlich mal entgleitet, für den ich keine Verwertungsabsicht habe, dann gibt es eben mal ein Verfahren.....!

Ändert aber nichts daran, dass man weiterhin gegen diese Regelung angehen sollte, die in meinen Augen realitätsfern und wenig praktikabel ist.

Theorie und Praxis halt´ - aber nichts desto trotz muss man dagegen angehen, damit nicht andere Bundesländer meinen "nachziehen" zu müssen!

Ernie


----------



## Honeyball (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Ich glaube noch nichtmal, dass ein Aufseher da was sagen würde.
Ich zweifel mittlerweile sogar daran, dass der weiß, dass er einschreiten müsste. Denn wenn irgendwo ein Verfahren wegen diese Paragraphen anhängig wäre, stünde das doch irgendwo im Web und Tante Google würd was finden...


----------



## Doc Plato (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Ich werde bestimmt nicht zum Angeln nach Bayern fahren! Es ist doch ein Witz, daß ich Ärger bekommen kann, wenn ich einen 20cm Brassen zurücksetze! 

Kopfschüttelnde Grüße

Doc


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

@Erni,
wenn ich angeln gehe, möchte ich mich wohl fühlen ; besonders im Urlaub!
Wenn ich aber gezwungen werde Gesetze zu umgehen oder gar zu brechen in dem mir Fische durch die Finger schlüpfen kann ich mich nicht wohl fühlen. Was soll das für ein Urlaub sein, wo ich beim Angeln ständig aufpassen muss, dass ja keiner was sieht ? 
Nein, darauf kann und werde ich verzichten!


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

@Honey,
einmal ist immer das Erste mal.
Kleines Beispiel;
Bei uns in der Gegend steht ein völlig sinnloses Stoppschild, welches seit Jahren niemand beachtete. Bis eines Tages doch mal kontrolliert wurde (in 2 Std. >40 Knöllchen)


----------



## Honeyball (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Naja, die Kassen sind leer und jetzt fordern wir Landesbediensteten auch noch nen Inflationsausgleich von 3%

Nee, Spass und Tarifpolitik beiseite.
Du hast natürlich völlig recht, und auch wenn es ein harter und steiniger Weg ist, wenn man als Bürger eine Gesetzänderung durchsetzen möchte, sollten wir alle gemeinsam versuche, ihn trotzdem zu gehen.
Trotz Föderalismusreform oder gerade deshalb!!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Die Kassen sind leer, stimmt!
Deshalb ist die Idee, die bay. Tourismusbranche mit ins Boot zu holen gar nicht übel.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

und ich werde auf keinen Fall mehr in Bayern angeln, bevor nicht Rechtssicherheit besteht und mir ein Mindestmaß an Eigenverantwortung zugestanden wird.
Im Grunde wird dort der normale Angler entmündigt


----------



## Zusser (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> [..]müssen wir uns klar darüber sein, *wer hier in erster Linie die Verantwortung trägt. Und das ist nunmal der VDSF-Landesverband Bayern.*



Diese Aussage könnte man schon fast als Realitätsverweigerung bezeichnen. #d

Zitat aus dem Interview:
*Sie *[Ergänzung des § 11]*  dient damit der Abwehr des „Catch  & release“, sichert eine fischwaid- und tierschutzgerechte  Angelpraxis und hat die Billigung des Landesfischereiverbands Bayern e.  V. gefunden.
* 
Der eine oder andere Verfasser tut sich halt schwer mit dem Verstehen von Geschriebenem, da kann man nichts machen, schließlich hat der liebe Gott bestimmt, mit welchem IQ jemand auf die Welt gekommen ist.

Du dagegen, du verstehst doch ganz genau was hier steht: Es wurde von der Regierung ein Gesetz verabschiedet, das der LFV dann gebilligt hat. Was hätte er sonst auch tun sollen?
Die Revolution ausrufen?



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dessen_ [des LFV]_ Pflicht wäre es gewesen, so ein Gesetz zu verhindern, bzw. bei der letzten Änderung auf Abschaffung zu drängen.


...und der ADAC hätte schon lange die vollständige Streichung der Mineralölsteuer veranlassen müssen!
Das hat er nicht, damit ist klar der ADAC schuld, dass das Benzin hierzulande so teuer ist.


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Erfolgsaussichten wären ob des Widerspruchs zum Bundestierschutzgesetz recht groß gewesen.


Die Erfolgsaussichten wären für den ADAC recht groß gewesen, schließlich verstößt die Mineralölsteuer gegen mein Recht auf Freizügigkeit. Gesetze muss man nicht nur lesen, sondern auch verstehen können.

Woher nimmst du eigentlich die Gewissheit, dass der LFV nicht versucht hat, die Änderung des §11 zu verhindern?




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ziemlich verwirrend finde ich die Tatsache, dass die Vereine in Bayern wohl kaum ein Problem damit haben. Die Angler offenbar auch nicht.


Woher weißt du denn, dass weder Vereine noch Angler damit Probleme haben?
Bist du regelmäßig bei Vereinsversammlungen in Bayern dabei? Tourst du durch Bayern und führst Befragungen unter Anglern durch? 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was man aus und von Bayern so hört, ist dort aber niemand der Meinung, dass die grundsätzliche Entnahmepflicht richtig sei.


Das verstehe ich jetzt aber nicht mehr.
Erst behauptest du, dass die bayrischen Angler keine Probleme mit dem Gesetz haben, und jetzt sagst du, dass in Bayern die Entnahmepflicht niemand richtig findet. Du solltest dich schon entscheiden, was du glauben willst.

Du hast sicher auch gelesen, dass der Herr Braun auf deine Frage, ab die Einhaltung des Rücksetzverbotes von der Fischereiaufsicht kontrolliert werden soll, geantwortet hat, das das nicht der Fall ist und auch zukünftig nicht geplant ist.

Bei diesem Gesetz von Schaumschlägerei zu reden, halte ich für falsch. Ich erinnere mich, dass in manchen Bundesländern der Besitz geringer Mengen von THC-haltigen Substanzen (Haschisch) nicht verfolgt wird. Obwohl Marihuana über das BtMG klar verboten ist.
Oder dass sog. Raubkopierer, die über Tauschbörsen Musik verbreiten, von der Staatsanwaltschaft erst ab einer gewissen Schwelle an angebotenen Titeln verfolgt werden.
Also alles Schaumschlägerei? Oder einfach Flexibilität, um Auswüchse bei Bedarf stoppen zu können ohne jeden kleinen Fisch bestrafen zu müssen.
Ich denke, es handelt sich um letzteres.

Ich stehe zu C&D, gehe aber in erster Linie Angeln um die Beute zu essen. Das Rückwurfverbot gefällt mir aus diesem Grund nicht. Solange es aber mit Augenmaß angewandt wird, sehe ich keinen Grund mich darüber aufzuregen.
Dem VDSF die Schuld für das Rücksetzverbot zu geben, ist aber blanker Unsinn.

Auf Toni rumzuhacken, er würde nicht eingestehen dass er nicht wörtlich Recht hatte, ist billig. Zumal die von ihm zitierte Regelung offensichtlich von Amts wegen in seinem Regierungsbezirk so bestätigt wurde.

Nach diesem Interview weiterhin zu behaupten, der VDSF (und alibimäßig ein bisschen der DAV) seien für das Rücksetzverbot verantwortlich, ist zumindest unehrlich.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Tja Erwin. Es ist schon ein Kreuz wenn man nicht objektiv urteilen kann. 




Zusser schrieb:


> Diese Aussage könnte man schon fast als Realitätsverweigerung bezeichnen. #d
> 
> Zitat aus dem Interview:
> *Sie *[Ergänzung des § 11]*  dient damit der Abwehr des „Catch  & release“, sichert eine fischwaid- und tierschutzgerechte  Angelpraxis und hat die Billigung des Landesfischereiverbands Bayern e.  V. gefunden.
> ...



Es ist weder unehrlich noch unwahr. Hab ich Dir oben begründet. Die Verbände haben die verdammte Pflicht, sich für die Erleichterung der Angelfischerei einzusetzen. In Bayern ist es der VDSF, in anderen Ländern wäre es ggfs. der DAV.

Ich kann nichts dafür, dass der VDSF immer wieder und immer häufiger negativ auffällt. Und ich werde einen Teufel tun, mir selbst darüber den Mund zu verbieten.

Dass es auch andere VDSF Landesverbände und Funktionäre gibt, darauf haben wir oft genug hingewiesen. Und die bekommen auch unsere volle Unterstützung in der Durchsetzung Anglerfreundlicher Politik. 

Letztlich ist es, um sachlich und fachlich mit zu diskutieren unbedingt erforderlich, die lokalkolorierte Brille abzunehmen und mit freiheitlich demokratischem Blick an die Sache heranzugehen. 
Dann muss auch der fanatischste Landeskämpfer einsehen, dass hier was völlig aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist.


----------



## bacalo (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Die aktuellen Bayerischen Ausführungsbestimmungen könnten mit einer Normenkontrollklage http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Normenkontrolle
geprüft werden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Liebe bayrischen Angelfreunde,
ich möchte nochmals ausdrücklich betonen, dass ich rein gar nichts gegen Bayern oder die Bayern an sich habe.
Es geht nicht an, dass ich persönlich via Pn beleidigt werde, weil ich für mich die Konsequenzen aus dem bayrischen Fischereigesetz ziehe und dass hier auch kundtue.
Wenn wir hier auch oft etwas kontrovers diskutieren, sollte ein Mindestmaß an Achtung füreinander doch erhalten bleiben.
Schlimmer noch finde ich, dass diese Leute hier gar nicht mitdiskutiert haben.


----------



## raubangler (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Die Bayern sind einfach nur konsequent.
Wer das Tierschutzgesetz auch bei Fischen anwenden will, landet zwangslaeufig bei den bayrischen Gesetzen.

Laender mit Kueste und Berufsfischerei koennen diesen Weg natuerlich nicht mitgehen, ohne schizophren zu werden.
Deshalb ist z.B. in Niedersachsen ein Fisch immer noch ein Fisch.

Also, bekaempft nicht die Symptome, sondern die Ursache.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



raubangler schrieb:


> Die Bayern sind einfach nur konsequent.
> Wer das Tierschutzgesetz auch bei Fischen anwenden will, landet zwangslaeufig bei den bayrischen Gesetzen.
> 
> Laender mit Kueste und Berufsfischerei koennen diesen Weg natuerlich nicht mitgehen, ohne schizophren zu werden.
> ...




Das TSG sagt sinngemäss: "Niemand darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen."

Das bayrische FIG zwingt aber die Angler, dem Fisch Leid zuzufügen wenn man "Tod" als "Leid" interpretiert. 
Ich verstehe den Tod als eine Art von Leid, da vorübergehender Schmerz und verheilende Schäden nach menschlichem Empfinden(und darauf basieren ja die Gesetze) als weniger fürchtenswert eingeschätzt werden.
Von Schmerzempfinden will ich nicht anfangen, da bei Fischen vmtl. nicht vorhanden(wenigstens aber nicht bewiesen!).

Somit steht das  bayr. FIG im Widerspruch zum TSG !

Der vernünftige Grund entfällt ja wenn die Fische nicht nicht verwertbar sind. Also zu gross, zu klein oder die gefangene Art praktisch ungeniessbar ist(Z.B. Döbel, Rapfen, Ukelei,kl. Brassen . . .).


----------



## Zusser (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> [..]
> Wenn wir hier auch oft etwas kontrovers diskutieren, sollte ein Mindestmaß an Achtung füreinander doch erhalten bleiben.[..]


Lieber Brillendorsch, Achtung füreinander zeigt man auch dadurch, dass man ein Thema nicht mit einer Masse von Beiträgen zuspammt, die im Wesentlichen nichts aussagen.
Dieses Thema hast du mit 23 Beiträgen geflutet, das ist fast ein Drittel aller Beiträge! Informationen oder Denkanstöße habe zumindest ich in keinem einzigen davon gefunden.

Tu dir den Gefallen und lies z.B. deinen Beitrag Nummer 4 in diesem Thread nochmals durch.
Du zeigst darin, dass du entweder das Interview nicht gelesen oder aber nicht verstanden hast. In beiden Fällen wären weniger Beiträge von dir ausreichend gewesen. 

Auch dein Beitrag vorher, die Nummer 3 wäre _so_ nicht nötig gewesen. Wer Häme austeilt, sollte nicht so empfindlich sein.



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Schlimmer noch finde ich, dass diese Leute hier gar nicht mitdiskutiert haben.


Wenn man nichts zu sagen hat, darf man gerne mal auf öffentliche Beiträge verzichten, findest du nicht?
Sollten deine "Beleidiger" also mitlesen, ohne eigene Impulse einbringen zu können, wieso sollten sie ihre Meinung zu deiner Diskussionskultur nicht per PM nur dir mitteilen?
Wenn mir die Party meines Nachbarn zu laut ist, sage ich ihm das auch persönlich statt eine Kleinanzeige in der Zeitung aufzugeben.

Ich vermute auch, dass dich hier die wenigsten persönlich kennen. Insofern gelten die Beleidigungen wohl auch nicht dir als Person, sondern vielmehr deinen Beiträgen. Denk doch mal darüber nach...

Sollte es sich um echte Beleidigungen handeln, die Boardleitung wird dich sicher kopetent unterstützen, dort kennt man sich in rechtlicher Hinsicht gut aus.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Lieber Zusser,
es ist richtig, dass auch ich mich bei den eienm oder anderen Posting im Ton vergriffen habe. 
Dies stellte ich auch bereits klar und entschuldigte mich dafür.
Was die Boardleitung betrifft, ist es für einen ja auch schon geschehen. Nur keineswegs möchte ich hier als eine Art Inquisator auftreten. 

Übrigens gibt es genügend andere Trööts, da warst Du es, der die meißten Beiträge geliefert hat, ich käme allerdings nicht auf die Idee Dich deshalb gleich als Spamer zu bezeichen.

also ruhig Blut


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

was ist an Beitrag Nr. 4 falsch ?
Das gesetl. Hegeziel wird von der zuständigen Behöre nach Einholung eines Gutachtens definiert. So steht es da !
ich interessiere mich nur, wie so ein gesetzliches Hegeziel in der Praxis und in schriftlicher Form aussieht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Euren Disput könntet ihr per PN klären.#6

Mich interessiert das nicht so wirklich. Da verliert man ja den Faden.

Nicht falsch verstehen aber darum gehts in dem Trööt ja nicht.|wavey:


----------



## raubangler (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Somit steht das  bayr. FIG im Widerspruch zum TSG !
> 
> Der vernünftige Grund entfällt ja wenn die Fische nicht nicht verwertbar sind. Also zu gross, zu klein oder die gefangene Art praktisch ungeniessbar ist(Z.B. Döbel, Rapfen, Ukelei,kl. Brassen . . .).



Noeh, hier gibt es keinen Widerspruch.
Fische koennen immer verwertet werden, musst Dich nur ein wenig anstrengen.
;-)

Falls es wirklich einen Widerspruch geben sollte, hast Du gerade die Begruendung fuer ein komplettes Angelverbot gefunden.


----------



## ivo (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Ich bin mal so frei den Landesfischereiverband Bayern und seine Aufgaben näher zu bringen.



> *Der Landesfischereiverband Bayern e.V. ist die Dachorganisation der bayerischen Fischer. Er vertritt Angel- und Berufsfischer.*
> ...
> Als nach Bundesnaturschutzgesetz *anerkannter Naturschutzverband*  verbindet er den Einsatz für die Verbesserung der Ökologie bayerischer  Gewässer mit der Förderung der Fischerei. Besonderer Schwerpunkt hierbei  ist die Bedeutung der Angelfischerei für die Lebensqualität des  Menschen.





> *Aufgaben*
> 
> *Interessensvertretung*
> Die Vertretung der Interessen gegenüber Politik und Gesellschaft ist die  Kernaufgabe des Landesfischereiverbandes. Tätig wird der LFV durch  seine gewählten Organe und die Geschäftsstelle. Ansprechpartner sind in  erster Linie Institutionen des Freistaats d.h. der bayerische Landtag,  die Staatsregierung, die zuständigen Ministerien und ihre zugeordneten  Institutionen, die landesweiten Medien i.e. Redaktionen der  Tageszeitungen, Magazine und Fachpresse sowie Funk und Fernsehen.
> ...


Quelle

Der Verband hat mit seinem Status als anerkannter Naturschutzverband ein Mitspracherecht bei der Gesetzgebung. Wenn man weiter ließt sieht er es auch als seine Aufgabe an die Interessen in der Öffentlichkeit bzw gegenüber der Politik zu vertreten.

Ist schon eine komische Vertretung der Interessen.|evil:


----------



## Zusser (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Nur die Ruhe, Professor:



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das TSG sagt sinngemäss: "Niemand darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen."
> 
> Das bayrische FIG zwingt aber die Angler, dem Fisch Leid zuzufügen wenn man "Tod" als "Leid" interpretiert.


Wittgenstein hat mal gesagt: "Der Tod ist kein Ereignis des Lebens."
Ich sehe das selbst auch so, wenn ich es auch nie so hätte formulieren können.
Ich bin sicher, du wirst damit einvestanden sein, wenn ich sage dass nur ein lebendes Wesen Schmerz und Leid empfinden kann. Insofern bin ich der Meinung, dass man einem Tier kein Leid zufügt, indem man es tötet. Solange das Tier den Tötungsvorgang nicht bemerken würde. Ob das bei einem Menschen anders ist, könnte man  diskutieren, die Philosophie tut das wohl auch.

Wenn man annimmt, dass Fische Schmerzen und Leid empfinden können (was  ich nicht tue!), dann wäre der Vorgang des Angelns das Leid, das man dem  Fisch zufügt. Nicht der Tod!



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Tod als eine Art von Leid, da vorübergehender Schmerz und verheilende Schäden nach menschlichem Empfinden(und darauf basieren ja die Gesetze) als weniger fürchtenswert eingeschätzt werden.


Interessante Feststellung. Persönlich sehe ich das das anders, um mal mit den Fehlfarben zu sprechen:  "Ich fürchte mich nicht vor dem Sterben / Ich hab nur Angst vor dem Schmerz". 
Außerdem fände ich es bedauerlich, nicht mehr am Leben zu sein. Dieses Bedauern würde ich aber logischerweise nur _vor_ dem Tod empfinden. Ein Tier ohne Selbsterkenntnis würde dieses Bedauern nicht empfinden können.

Das geht aber eigentlich in die Theologie, ob die Boardregeln sowas abdecken?
Ahh, wenn es unmittelbar mit dem Angeln zu tun hat, müsste es mir erlaubt sein, hier für meine Religion (Pastafari) zu missionieren:
Vor jedem Auswerfen spreche ich mein Bekenntnis:
"Ich glaube an das FSM, das nudlige, das geistreiche, 
den Schöpfer des Himmels und der Erde." 

 Der Erfolg gibt mir recht! Natürlich dippe ich meine Köder nur mit Tomatensauce.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Somit steht das  bayr. FIG im Widerspruch zum TSG!


Sehe ich nicht, siehe Begründung. Aber bevor die Saison richtig losgeht: Wie wäre es - besuch mich, fang einen Fisch und release ihn.
Ich werde dich dann gerne anzeigen, wir holen ein paar Zeugen dazu und die klagst dich durch die Instanzen. Der Unterhaltungswert wäre enorm! Mit Gerichtsreportage hier im Board.


----------



## Zusser (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



ivo schrieb:


> Der Verband hat mit seinem Status als anerkannter Naturschutzverband ein Mitspracherecht bei der Gesetzgebung. Wenn man weiter ließt sieht er es auch als seine Aufgabe an die Interessen in der Öffentlichkeit bzw gegenüber der Politik zu vertreten.
> 
> Ist schon eine komische Vertretung der Interessen.|evil:


Stimmt, das ist ja genau der Grund warum dieser Status so wichtig ist.

Leider bedeutet das Mitsprachrecht  nur, dass der Verband angehört wird. Entscheiden darf er leider nicht.

Wie ich schon früher auf Ralles Beitrag eingeworfen habe, wir wissen nicht wie sich der Verband eingesetzt hat.
Natürlich kann man der Einfachkeit und weil es dem eigenen Feindbild entspricht, annehmen der Verband wäre für das Rückwurfverbot gewesen. Muss man aber nicht. Nichts genaues weiß man nicht.

Eines ist immerhin sicher, das ergibt sich auch aus dem Interview: Die Ursache des Rückwurfverbotes ist das konsequente C&R mancher Zeitgenossen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

@Zusser, mit Deinen Ausführungen zum Tod bzw. Schmerzempfinden bei Fischen gehe ich völlig konform.
allerdings hat Tinca den entsprechenden § im TschG verwechselt.

Mal ehrlich, Du selbst kannst dieses Gesetz nicht gut heißen, sonst hättest Du nicht "pro C&D" in Deiner Signatur stehen.

Stell Dir vor Du selbst wärest Gastangler in Bayern, machst dort Urlaub. Du bist meinetwegen in einer kleinen Pension eingemietet. Du gehst angeln und kommst mit nem halben Eimer voll kleiner Döbel u. Hasel zurück. Was glaubst Du was dann mit den Fischen passiert ?

Eine richtig gute Pensionwirtin würde ihre Gefriertruhe durchforsten, eine schöne Forelle oder Renke nehmen und sie Dir zubereiten. Die Döbel würden in die Tonne kommen.
Klar würde mich da niemand anzeigen, aber die Fische wären dennoch sinnlos gestorben.
Hier fehlt klar und deutlich die Verwertungsmöglichkeit.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

richtig ist, dass die Ursache in dem exessiven C&R Verhalten zu suchen ist.
richtig ist aber auch, dass der Verband dieses Gesetzt gebilligt hat. Auch das ist dort zu lesen.


----------



## ivo (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Nun nach den Ausführungen von Herrn Braun hat der Verband zugestimmt. 

Im übrigen, sollte man solche Gesetze nicht einer Gruppe von Anglern anlasten. Die dürften mit der Gesetzgebung am wenigsten zu tun haben. Nein, der Verband hat auf die ein oder andere weiße dafür gesorgt. Einigen hat es nicht gepasst das C&R betrieben wird warum auch immer und um das zu unterbinden hat man mal schnell einen Pkt in das Gesetzt eingefügt. Ein Beamter oder Politiker kommt kaum auf solche Ideen, da verlässt man sich gern auf "Fach"expertise.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



> Natürlich kann man der Einfachkeit und weil es dem eigenen Feindbild entspricht, annehmen der Verband wäre für das Rückwurfverbot gewesen


Wäre im gegenteiligen Fall wieder ein typischer Fall von unzulänglicher Kommunikation seitens des VDSF...

In solch wichtigen Dingen gehören sowohl Mitglieder informiert wie gefragt.

Und vor allem sollte sich ein Verband genau wie die Politik mal fragen, warum das in anderen Bundesländern und deren Gesetzgebung eindeutig anglerfreundlicher geregelt ist.

Dass davon unabhängig immer noch VDSF-Verbände und angeschlossene Vereine das Totschlaggebot propagieren und versuchen durchzusetzen, zeigt nur, wie weltfremd diese Leute sind.

Was sind das für "Vertreter", die sich für solche gesetzliche Einschränkungen stark machen statt dagegen zu kämpfen (und viele andere, Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescherverbot etc.) .

Obwohl durch liberalere Gestezgebung in anderen Bundesländern klar gezeigt wird, dass man das auch anders und genauso in Übereinstimmung mit dem TSG regeln kann.

*Fakt ist, dass man in Bayern zuerst mal GESETZLICH jeden maßigen Fisch abzuknüppeln hat. Und nach erreichen des Fanglimits dann das Angeln auf diese Art einzustellen. *

Und auch alles andere abzuknüppeln, was nicht explizit davon ausgenommen ist - das hat weder was mit Tierschutz, noch mit Anstand und Respekt vor Natur und Kreatur, noch mit Hege zu tun.

Und schon alleine, dass auch die Verbände da scheinbar mit dem Gesetzgeber zusammen meinen (man hörte jedenfalls nie was anderes), dass keinesfalls der Angler selber entscheiden dürfe, ob er einen Fisch verwerten kann oder nicht, das ist der pure Hohn.

*Man sollte wirklich als Angler in Bayern alle nicht verwertbaren Fische gesetzeskonform abknüppeln und Gesetzgebern und Verbandsmenschen vor die Türe schmeissen...*

Wenn die mir als Angler nicht zugestehen, dass ich entscheiden kann und
 muss, ob ich einen Fisch verwerten kann, dann sollen die sich gefälligst auch drum kümmern, meine gefangenen und dann gesetzlich abzuknüppelnden Fische irgendwie zu verwerten, wenn ich das nicht kann..

Eimerweise kleine Barsche, Rotaugen, Brassen, Karauschen, etc...

Bis dies begreifen, was sie da für einen gesetzlichen Bock geschossen haben...


----------



## Zusser (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> was ist an Beitrag Nr. 4 falsch ?


Dass du fragst, wie 'so ein ges. Hegeziel' aussieht. 

Es gibt in Bayern nicht *ein* Hegeziel, sondern nur *das *Hegeziel.
Wenn du über bayrische Fischereigesetzgebung reden willst, solltest du  zumindest das Fischereigesetz gelesen und verstanden haben.

Deine Frage wird im Interview beantwortet. Ich zitiere:

"Verbindlicher Maßstab ist vielmehr *das gesetzliche Hegeziel.* Das  Zurücksetzen muss somit der „*Erhaltung und Förderung eines der Größe,  Beschaffenheit und Ertragsfähigkeit des Gewässer angepassten  artenreichen und gesunden Fischbestands ...*“



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das gesetl. Hegeziel wird von der zuständigen Behöre nach Einholung eines Gutachtens definiert. So steht es da !


Nein, das steht da nicht, sondern:

"Eine Pflicht zur Aufstellung eines Hegeplans sieht das bayerische  Fischereirecht nicht vor. Dafür ist die Ausgabe von Erlaubnisscheinen  für den Fischfang genehmigungspflichtig. Über darauf gerichtete Anträge  entscheidet die Kreisverwaltungsbehörde auf der Grundlage eines  Gutachtens der Fischereifachberatung."


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



> "Verbindlicher Maßstab ist vielmehr das gesetzliche Hegeziel. Das Zurücksetzen muss somit der „Erhaltung und Förderung eines der Größe, Beschaffenheit und Ertragsfähigkeit des Gewässer angepassten artenreichen und gesunden Fischbestands ...“



Wenn von mir verlangt wird, dass ich ein Tier entgegen des Bundesgesetzes TSG auch ohne vernünftigen Grund töte, reicht das schlichte benennen eines allgemeinen Hegeziels dafür nicht aus.

Sondern dann MUSS der Gesezgeber dafür sorgen, dass für jedes Gewässer und jede Art eben ein wissenschaftlich auch haltbarer Hegeplan vorhanden ist, um von mir rechtssicher verlangen zu können, gegen ein Bundesgesetz zu handelnund die Fische gegen meinen Willen und ohne für mich vernünftige und sinnvolle Verwertung abzuknüppeln.

Und dann schmeiss ich diesen Bürokraten die gesetzlich abzujknüppelnden und von mir nicht sinnvoll zu verwertenden Fische so lange vor die Haustüre, bis sie begreifen, was sie für einen Unfug angerichtet haben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

und was ist da jetzt anders ?
die Erfüllung des Hegezieles wird über die regulierung der Menge an Erlaubnisscheinen geregelt, dies wiederum geschieht nach gutachterlicher Beurteilung der Fischereifachberatung. Beides ist untrennbar mit einander verbunden.
Sonst wäre das Hegeziel nur Wischi-Waschi


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



> Sonst wäre das Hegeziel nur Wischi-Waschi


Isses ja auch, weil die Behörden da nach Amigomanier abstempeln, was sie von den Vereinen vorgelegt bekommen - ohne weitere Prüfung.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

nun Thomas, weil ich das aber nicht einfach so unterstellen möchte, würde ich so etwas mal Lesen wollen auf ein bestimmtes Gewässer bezogen. Angeblich werden diese ja fachlich begutachtet.


----------



## angler1996 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

das wie ist eigentlich völlig uninteresant, sondern das gesetzlich gewollte Ergebnis|wavey:und das würde mich dazu zwingen jeden gefangenen Fisch eins auf die Nuss zu geben und  das ohne Grund ( sofern ich nicht das Gesetz als Grund aktzeptiere)
Und da hab ich so meine Bauchschmerzen, ob man beim Verfássen eines c&R  Abwehrtextes, die Konsequenzen bis zu letzt durchdacht hat. 
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



> Und da hab ich so meine Bauchschmerzen, ob man beim Verfássen eines c&R Abwehrtextes, die Konsequenzen bis zu letzt durchdacht hat.


Definitiv:
Nein!
Weder Gesetzgeber noch Verbände noch Vereine...


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

so sinnvoll ich die urprüngliche Begründung finde,
sie sind halt weit über das eigentliche Ziel geschossen, ohne die tatsächlichen Folgen zu bedenken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Vor allem da sich das gesetzlich nicht regeln lässt, ohne gegen andere Bestimmungen oder Gesetze zu verstossen - egal wie mans macht.

Und wie gesagt:
Es gibt genügend Beispiele aus anderen Bundesländern, wie man das im Sinne der Rechtssicherheit für Angler gut regeln kann..

Und dabei dennoch dem Tierschutzgesetz Genüge tut, da die Gesetze ja in Deutschland so gelten..

Für was der Sonderweg Bayerns da sinnvoll - oder gar für Angler gut - sein soll, kann wahrscheinlich weder der Gesetzgeber noch die da  zustimmenden Verbände irgendwie nur ansatzweise begründen..

Da war wieder einmal das einknicken vor Schützern, ohne fachlichen oder sachlichen Hintergrund.

Bei einem Gesetzgeber vielleicht noch verständlich, für einen "Angler"verband nur peinlich...


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Zitat Honeyball:
"Nach allem, was wir hier dazu diskutiert haben, ist der bei weitem größte Teil eindeutig *gegen* diese gesetzliche Regelung. Die Frage stellt sich doch, inwieweit die Sachlage den Verbandsaktiven in Bayern bekannt und die daraus resultierende Gefahr bewusst ist.
Wir sollten also im nächsten Schritt den LFV Bayern, seine sieben Bezirksverbände, sowie den Angler- und Gewässerschutzbund Bayern (DAV) anschreiben, mit dem Interview konfrontieren und um eine Stellungnahme zum koordinierten weiteren Vorgehen zur Reform bzw. Abschaffung dieser gesetzlichen Regelung bitten.
Gleichzeitig sollten wir die Tourismusverbände in Bayern ausfindig machen, anschreiben und fragen, wie diese massive gesetzliche Einschränkung für Angeltouristen sich mit ihrer Werbung für Urlaub in Bayern deckt und so versuchen, diese zu gewinnen, damit sie uns in unserem Anliegen unterstützen.
Vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand mit der Bayerischen Verfassung soweit aus, dass er die Möglichkeiten der Einflussnahme in Form einer Petition o.Ä. darlegen kann. 
Auch eine Einbeziehung der im Bayerischen Parlament vertretenen Parteien könnte hilfreich sein."

Genau das ist auch meine Meinung, wenn wir wirklich was ändern wollen müssen wir zuerst hier ansetzen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



raubangler schrieb:


> Noeh, hier gibt es keinen Widerspruch.
> Fische koennen immer verwertet werden, musst Dich nur ein wenig anstrengen.
> ;-)
> 
> Falls es wirklich einen Widerspruch geben sollte, hast Du gerade die Begruendung fuer ein komplettes Angelverbot gefunden.



So wieder zurück.

Das siehst du nun vollkommen falsch!

Selbst wenn Nahrungserwerb die einzige Berechtigung für`s Angeln wäre, würde der Fang eines einzigen verwertbaren Exemplares den Fang der nicht verwertbaren rechtfertigen!

Nicht aber die Tötung der nicht verwertbaren!
Welches (natürliche) Recht legitimiert die sinnlose Tötung von Lebewesen?

Es sind eben in der Praxis nicht alle Fische verwertbar. 
Es sei denn, Fische zu Dünger verarbeiten, die noch hätten schwimmen können, ist deine Interpretation von sinnvoller Verwertung.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

gut Prof, jetzt nimmst Du auf die richtige Stelle des TSG Bezug 
ohne vernünftigen Grund darf man kein Wirbeltier töten.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es sind eben in der Praxis nicht alle Fische verwertbar.
> Es sei denn, Fische zu Dünger verarbeiten, die noch hätten schwimmen können, ist deine Interpretation von sinnvoller Verwertung.




Zu Pellets verarbeiten und an die Karpfenangler verhökern, Kreislauf, verstehstu!


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Zusser schrieb:


> Nur die Ruhe, Professor:
> 
> 
> Wittgenstein hat mal gesagt: "Der Tod ist kein Ereignis des Lebens."
> ...



Steht dir frei und wenn du sagst, dass deiner Meinung nach der Tod kein Leid ist, dann ist das Ansicht und ich respektiere das.
Gleichwohl, die ist nicht allgemeingültig und die Tatsache, dass Gesetze von Menschen nach menschlichen Maßstäben gemacht werden, zwingt mich auch menschlich darüber nachzudenken.
Philosphie hin oder her, ich ordne Tod dem Leid zu auch wenn es nur von kurzer Dauer ist. Es ist das letzte (und zugleich endgültige) Leid des Lebens und gehört folglich dazu.
Dieses sollte man aber nicht, nur wegen eines (von Menschen gemachten) Gesetzes, entgegen jeder Vernunft und Moral herbeiführen.




Zusser schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht, siehe Begründung. Aber bevor die Saison richtig losgeht: Wie wäre es - besuch mich, fang einen Fisch und release ihn.
> Ich werde dich dann gerne anzeigen, wir holen ein paar Zeugen dazu und die klagst dich durch die Instanzen. Der Unterhaltungswert wäre enorm! Mit Gerichtsreportage hier im Board.



Die Idee wäre sicher interessant, allerdings mache ich meinen Fischereischein und mich, sicher nicht freiwillig zum Spielball der richterlichen Willkür.
Ich für meinen Teil weiss wie ich zu handeln habe, um dabei Mensch zu bleiben und der Natur ihr Recht zu lassen!
Solange die bayrische Anglerschaft sich entmündigen lässt und hinnimmt was da geschrieben steht, muss sie wohl zufrieden sein.
Ansonsten habe ich den Aufschrei nach Inkraftreten des Gesetzes wohl nur überhört.


----------



## erT (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Weiß jemand, von wann dieses Gesetz ist?
Es ist ja auch mehrfach zu lesen, dass die Entnahme mit Gewässer- und Bestandshege begründet und wirklich als *wichtig* angesehen wird.
Dies hört sich für mich schlicht nach einem 100 Jahre alten Vorgehen an. 
Diese Zahl ist ja in vielen anderen Gesetzen bei Weitem nicht übertrieben, aber auch eben nicht so ausschlaggebend, wie bei der Fischerei.
Vermutlich war eine solche Handhabung vor vielen Jahrzehnten noch viel sinniger.


----------



## erT (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Zusser schrieb:


> Wenn man annimmt, dass Fische Schmerzen und Leid empfinden können (was  ich nicht tue!), dann wäre der Vorgang des Angelns das Leid, das man dem  Fisch zufügt. Nicht der Tod!


 

Das Empfinden von Schmerz und Leid ist nur eine Interpretation unseres Hirns äußerlicher Reize.
Uns steht es überhaupt nicht zu, darüber zu entscheiden, ob und in welcher Weise Tiere/Fische ähnliche Reize verarbeiten.

Nur weil sie keine Rezeptoren haben, wie sie ein Mensch besitzt soll es bedeuten, dass es ihnen egal ist, wenn sie durch Kiemen und Augen gepierct werden?


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

@erT,
es geht um die Fassung vom 10. Mai 2004


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @erT,
> es geht um die Fassung vom 10. Mai 2004



Jein, den §11 gibt es m.W. mindestens seit 2004. In der neuen Fassung wurde er um den Punkt (8) ergänzt, in dem man die Verantwortung auf die Vereine/Hegepflichtigen abwälzt.


Wenn ich hier so manche Argumente lese, insbesondere von Zusser, komm ich aus dem Kopfschütteln nicht mehr raus. 

Da wird eindrücklich aufgezeigt dass es hier nicht um gesunden Menschenverstand geht, sondern einfach nur um " Recht haben ".

Die Argumentation wird mit zurechtgeschusterten Argumenten geführt, die weder juristisch noch gesellschaftspolitisch einer gesunden Basis entspringen. Da wird ganz einfach mal negiert, dass das Tierschutzgesetz auch für das töten eines Tieres einen vernünftigen Grund verlangt, sondern der Tod quasi als Erlösung angepriesen. Perfider und verachtender geht es nicht mehr. 

Je länger das geht, um so mehr Spass macht mir das und um so mehr Lust verspüre ich, mal tiefer zu bohren.

Wenn man im Netz mal die Seiten diverser Bayerischer Angelvereine durchsieht, stößt man haufenweise auf Verstöße gegen den Paragraphen 11. Offiziell und für jeden einsehbar.


Es juckt mich erheblich, Herrn Braun ( der übrigens von mir den Link zu diesem Thema bekommen hat) mal offiziell zu diesen Verlautbarungen Stellung nehmen zu lassen.

Das muss sich das Bayerische Staatsministerium dann fragen lassen, wieso es sich so offensichtlich auf der Nase herumtanzen lässt. 

Diese unerträgliche Überheblichkeit mit der wohl die meisten in Bayern denken, ein Gesetz gelte für sie nicht, ist ebenfalls kaum noch zu ertragen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Jein, den §11 gibt es m.W. mindestens seit 2004. In der neuen Fassung wurde er um den Punkt (8) ergänzt, in dem man die Verantwortung auf die Vereine/Hegepflichtigen abwälzt.

das mag sein, das Rückwurfgebot gibt es jedenfalls seit Mai 2004


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Sag ich ja. §11 regelt das Rückwurfverbot.


----------



## B-Pack (3. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

wohl wahr


----------



## Zusser (4. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jein, den §11 gibt es m.W. mindestens seit 2004. In der neuen Fassung wurde er um den Punkt (8) ergänzt, *in dem man die Verantwortung auf die Vereine/Hegepflichtigen abwälzt.*



Dazu passt sehr gut dieses Statement vom 22.02.2011:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir wollen, dass die Fischereigesetze dergestalt reformiert werden, dass  die Verantwortung und Entscheidung für die Hege und die Ausübung der  Angelfischerei dort getroffen werden, wo das Wissen um die lokale  Situation, die Notwendigkeiten, Möglichkeiten und die Verträglichkeit  vorhanden ist.
> 
> *In den Händen der Vereine und/oder Fischereirechtinhaber. *



Manchen kann man's nie recht machen.

Jetzt kommen bestimmt spitzfindige Erklärungen, warum es in dem einen Fall ganz anders ist als im anderen. 
So ganz dumm sind die meisten Leser aber nicht, dass die nicht bemerken wenn es lange nicht mehr um die Sache, sondern, ja ums "Recht haben" geht. Und um Politik.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier so manche Argumente lese, insbesondere von Zusser, komm ich aus dem Kopfschütteln nicht mehr raus.
> 
> Da wird eindrückich aufgezeigt dass es hier nicht um gesunden Menschenverstand geht, sondern einfach nur um " Recht haben ".


Ohne Worte, das spricht für sich selbst. Wenn man die beiden Zitate oben vergleicht. 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Argumentation wird mit zurechtgeschusterten Argumenten geführt, die weder juristisch noch gesellschaftspolitisch einer gesunden Basis entspringen.


Wie schön, dass es hier eine moralische Instanz gibt, die festlegt was juristisch und gesellschaftlich 'gesund' ist. Ein Lehrbeispiel für das Wort "Selbstbewusstsein".



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da wird ganz einfach mal negiert, dass das Tierschutzgesetz auch für das töten eines Tieres einen vernünftigen Grund verlangt, sondern der Tod quasi als Erlösung angepriesen. Perfider und verachtender geht es nicht mehr.


Nicht ich hab das Töten eines Tieres in die Diskussion geworfen. Ich habe mich auch nicht auf da Tierschutzgesetz bezogen, sondern auf Ticas Meinung zum Tod und Leid:


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das bayrische FIG zwingt aber die Angler, dem Fisch Leid zuzufügen wenn man "Tod" als "Leid" interpretiert.
> Ich verstehe den Tod als eine Art von Leid, da vorübergehender Schmerz  und verheilende Schäden nach menschlichem Empfinden(und darauf basieren  ja die Gesetze) als weniger fürchtenswert eingeschätzt werden.[..]


Ich habe dem Professor daraufhin meine (und nicht nur meine!) Meinung mitgeteilt, dass ich den Tod nicht mit Leid für einen Fisch gleichsetzen kann.
Nach mehrmaligem Lesen seines Beitrags meine ich inzwischen, dass er 'sterben' gemeint hat, nicht 'Tod'.
Sterben kann schmerzvoll sein und Leiden mit sich bringen. Da stimme ich ihm voll zu. Das habe ich auch zum Ausdruck gebracht.
Der Tod dagegen - der kann für eine Kreatur kein Leid mehr sein. Fegefeuer und ähnlich schaurige Dinge mal beiseite gelassen.:r



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn man im Netzt mal die Seiten diverser Bayerischer Angelvereine durchsieht, stößt man haufenweise auf Verstöße gegen den Paragraphen 11. Offiziell und für jeden einsehbar.
> 
> Es juckt mich erheblich, Herrn Braun ( der übrigens von mir den Link zu diesem Thema bekommen hat) mal offiziell zu diesen Verlautbarungen Stellung nehmen zu lassen.



Das ist aber mal ein Outing! Aus den Verteidigern der Angler und ihrer Rechte gegen Verbände und 'Schützer' werden plötzlich Denunzianten, die den Anglern die in einem Verein organisiert sind, gerne an den Karren fahren wollen.
Wer hätte denn sowas vermutet...

Ob du Herrn Braun 'Stellung nehmen lassen kannst', ist allerdings fraglich. Er ist ja nicht dein Angestellter. Bitten kannst du ihn sicher. 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das muss sich das Bayerische Staatsministerium dann fragen lassen, wieso es sich so offensichtlich auf der Nase herumtanzen lässt.


Wäre es dir Recht wenn die Mitglieder von Vereinen, die Hegemaßnahmen in  ihren Gewässerordnungen vorschreiben, die sich deiner Meinung nach mit dem  Rücksetzverbot überschneiden, ein vorläufiges Angelverbot erhalten  würden? Das würde denen recht geschehen, wass müssen sie auch in  einem Land mit einem so bescheuerten Fischereirecht leben. #d#d#d
Ein Tip dazu: Vor allem kleine Vereine bieten sich dafür an, die können nicht so ohne weiteres einen Rechtsanwalt bezahlen.
Möglicherweise sind deren Gewässerordnungen auch schon alt, so dass das Rücksetzverbot noch überhaupt nicht berücksichtigt ist.
Ich bin ja kein Rechtsanwalt, aber vielleicht könntest du ja einstweilige  Verfügungen erwirken? Die würden sofort in Kraft treten... Aber ihr  kennt euch da wahrscheinlich besser aus als ich.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Diese unerträgliche Überheblichkeit mit der wohl die meisten in Bayern denken, ein Gesetz gelte für sie nicht, ist ebenfalls kaum noch zu ertragen.


Das wäre aber auch geil, diesen Typen das Angeln eine ganze Zeit lang zu verbieten, nicht wahr?

Ralf, merkst du denn überhaupt nicht mehr in was für ein Fahrwasser du geraten bist?
So schnell kann aus guten Absichten das Gegenteil erwachsen. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## ernie1973 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Hm,

vielleicht ist der Ansatz auch nicht so richtig glücklich, eine Behörde als Teil der Exekutive zu diesem fragwürdigen Gesetz zu befragen.

Die Behörde muß (!!!) das Gesetz ja einfach nur befolgen, umsetzen und ggf. bei Unklarheiten mal auslegen - aber als Teil der Exekutive ist die Behörde halt´ an dieses Landesgesetz erst einmal gebunden - egal wie doof das ist...oder auch nicht.

Effektiver scheint mir, mal beim Landesparlament nachzuhaken, was aber eigentlich wohl eher eine Aufgabe der bayrischen Angler, Vereine und auch der AnglerVERBÄNDE wäre, sofern diese, oder ihre Mitglieder denn mit dem Gesetz Probleme haben.

Da müßte es auch so etwas wie einen Petitionsausschuß geben auf Landesebene, wenn man denn dagegen in Bayern denn als Betroffener vorgehen wollte - aber zumindest (hoffentlich) einen Fachausschuß, der dieses Gesetz vorbereitet, ausgearbeitet und vor dem Erlaß im gesamten Parlament vorgestellt hat.

Mir ist immernoch etwas unklar, wie sich z.B. ein bayr. Angler nun verhalten soll, der z.B. wider Erwarten beim Forellenangeln einen maßigen Hecht fängt, der gerade keine Schonzeit hat und für den auf Seiten des Anglers keine Verwertungsmöglichkeit besteht, weil dieser Angler nunmal keinen Hecht mag.

*a:*

Würde er ihn zurücksetzen -->offenbar Verstoß gegen das bayr. Fischereigesetz, ggf. mit Sanktion.

*b:*

Tötet er ihn, ohne persönlich einen "vernünftigen Grund" bei diesem zufällig gefangenen, nun aber konkreten Hecht zu haben, dann wäre dies ein Verstoß gegen das TierschG als Bundesgesetz, ggf. auch mit Sanktion. (wobei dieses bayr. Landesgesetz FÜR MICH keinen vernünftigen Grund zur Tötung eines Fisches darstellt, den ich eigentlich nicht fangen wollte, nicht verwerten will und kann!).




Die pauschale Antwort, dass jemand der so selektiv wie nur möglich auf Forellen angelte, evtl. sogar an einem Gewässer, wo extrem selten nur Hechte vorkommen, *garnicht hätte angeln gehen dürfen*, wenn er *NICHT* auch bereit ist, einen auch noch so unwahrscheinlichen Hecht zu entnehmen *und zu töten,* finde ich ganz persönlich realitätsfern und doch arg weit hergeholt.

Das kann doch nicht im Sinne irgendeines Gesetzgebers sein, oder?

Was würde der Hecht dazu sagen, wenn er gefragt würde?

Diese Zwickmühle kann ich für mich selbst zumindest juristisch noch nicht einwandfrei beurteilen und mich persönlich würde das TierschG als Bundesgesetz eher in meinem Handeln leiten, wonach ich vermutlich den so gefangenen Hecht wieder zurücksetzen würde.

Moralisch weiß ich auch sehr genau, was ich tun würde...aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden....aber darum geht es nicht - es geht darum, *ein vernünftiges & praktikables Recht beim Angeln zu haben, dass eben nicht zu einem "Abknüppelgesetz" mutiert, weil der Gesetzgeber meinte, gegen das reine "C&R" einschreiten zu müssen und dabei meiner Ansicht nach, dem Tierschutzgesetz und dem im Grundgesetz verankerten Tierschutzgedanken bei diesem bayr. Schnellschuß nicht hinreichend Rechnung getragen hat.*


Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



> vielleicht ist der Ansatz auch nicht so richtig glücklich, eine Behörde als Teil der Exekutive zu diesem fragwürdigen Gesetz zu befragen.


Wen sonst? 
Die Behörde, das sind diejenigen, die das durchsetzen müssen am Wasser.
Daher geben die Auslegung und Umsetzung vor..
Und Gerichte müssen dann im Ernstfall entscheiden, welches Recht dann eher zieht..
Vor allem, da ja mit diesem Gesetz mehrere Rechtsdinge berührt werde..

@ zusser:
Natürlich gehts drum, den Gewässerbewirtschaftern GESETZLICH die Möglichkeiten zu geben, vernünftig zu wirtschaften und den Anglern den größtmöglichern Freiraum innerhalb der Regeln.
Das bayrische Gesetz IST aber nun mal ein reines Abknüppelgebot, bei dem kaum Ausnahmen zulässig sind.
Und nur weil Behörden vor Ort alle Augen zu drücken, ist überhaupt noch einigermaßen normales Angeln in Bayernn möglich.

Was ich will, ist eine GESETZLICHE, vernünftige Regelung und kein GESETZLICHES Abknüppelgebot, um das man sich rummauscheln muss..




			
				ernie1973 schrieb:
			
		

> es geht darum, *ein vernünftiges & praktikables Recht beim Angeln zu haben, dass eben nicht zu einem "Abknüppelgesetz" mutiert, weil der Gesetzgeber meinte, gegen das reine "C&R" einschreiten zu müssen und dabei meiner Ansicht nach, dem Tierschutzgesetz und dem im Grundgesetz verankerten Tierschutzgedanken bei diesem bayr. Schnellschuß nicht hinreichend Rechnung getragen hat.*



Sehr richtig.

Und wie gesagt:
Es gibt genügend Beispiele aus anderen Bundesländern, wie man das im Sinne der Rechtssicherheit für Angler gut regeln kann..

Und dabei dennoch dem Tierschutzgesetz Genüge tut, da die Gesetze ja in Deutschland so gelten..

Für was der Sonderweg Bayerns da sinnvoll - oder gar für Angler gut - sein soll, kann wahrscheinlich weder der Gesetzgeber noch die da zustimmenden Verbände irgendwie nur ansatzweise begründen..

Da war wieder einmal das einknicken vor Schützern, ohne fachlichen oder sachlichen Hintergrund.

Bei einem Gesetzgeber vielleicht noch verständlich, für einen "Angler"verband nur peinlich...


----------



## ernie1973 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Moin Thomas!

Verstehe ich die Ausführungen von Herrn Braun richtig, dass ich in meinem "Hechtbeispiel" (s.o.) garnicht hätte angeln gehen dürfen, wenn ich nicht auch bereit wäre, JEDEN gefangenen Fisch auch abzuschlagen & mitzunehmen???

Ich habe da zwar wenige Probleme, da ich tatsächlich für jeden Fisch irgendwie noch ne sinnvolle Verwertung hätte, da ich zur Not Hundefutter daraus mache, aber das kann es doch echt nicht sein....?!

Von der Rechtsunsicherheit für die Angler (Bayr. Fischereigesetz contra Tierschutzgesetz) mal abgesehen, müßte ich dort dann tatsächlich einen 40 Pfund Karpfen entenhmen, den ich aus Versehen beim Aalangeln auf Wurm gefangen habe? -->fänd´ ich unsinnig, aber so verstehe ich das Gesetz.

Naja, mich würde interessieren, ob die Bayern bei sturer Anwendung ihres Fischereigesetzes denn nun echt nur noch Angler am Wasser haben wollen, die einfach alles verwerten und entnehmen, was sie fangen...stell´ Dir mal vor - der arme Veit z.B. - würde der in Bayern angeln, dann würde der nach einem Monat ca. 10 Tiefkühltruhen voll haben...!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



> Verstehe ich die Ausführungen von Herrn Braun richtig, dass ich in meinem "Hechtbeispiel" (s.o.) garnicht hätte angeln gehen dürfen, wenn ich nicht auch bereit wäre, JEDEN gefangenen Fisch auch abzuschlagen & mitzunehmen???


Gute Frage - aber letztlich läuft es bei konsequenter Anwendung des Gesetzes genau darauf hinaus..

Gilt genauso hierfür:


> müßte ich dort dann tatsächlich einen 40 Pfund Karpfen entenhmen, den ich aus Versehen beim Aalangeln auf Wurm gefangen habe?


Deswegen hab ich ja schon mal geschrieben:
Das TSG verlangt einen vernünftigen Grund (sinnvolle Verwertung) zum töten von Fischen.

Das bayrische Gesetz verlangt die Tötung JEDEN Fisches (unabhängig ob Du den verwerten kannst) welcher nicht durch Schonzeit, Schonmaß oder eine Hegeregelung geschützt ist.

Daher mein Vorschlag, dass Angler in Bayern (Einheimische wie Urlauber) - wie es das Gesetz verlangt - jeden Fisch eben abknüppeln sollen.

Und die, welche sie nicht verwerten können, den Gesetzgebern, Behörden und Verbandsfunktionären vor die Türe werfen.

Denn genau diese verlangen bzw. unterstützen ja dieses unsinnige Gesetz. 

Dann sollen die auch selber dafür sorgen, dass die von mir laut bayrischem Gesetz getöteten und nicht verwertbaren Fische einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt werden..


----------



## Voider (4. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Leute, mal ganz ehrlich:

Es ist zwar unschön, dass man zu solchen Mitteln greifen muss, aber es gibt schon Mittel und Wege unangreifbar zu bleiben...

Folgender (kürzlich aufgetretener) Fall:

Ich angle auf Schleien... kleiner See des Angelvereins.

Biss, Pose taucht langsam und stetig schräg nach unten.
Ein Karpfen von ca. 7,5 Pfund hat sich der 2 Maden bemächtigt... dank feiner Montage ein spannender (kurzer) Drill und der Karpfen wird mit Kescher gelandet.

Mittlerweile ist ein älterer Herr (Vereinsmitglied) von der anderen seite des Sees mit seinem Enkel herüber gekommen, um den Fang zu betrachten. Der Herr ist bekannt dafür, "ein Auge auf alle anderen" zu haben und sofort zu melden, wenn etwas auffällig war.

Ich lege den Kescher ins nasse Gras, und rücke den Karpfen dabei zurecht, damit er gerade liegt und entferne dabei (mehr oder minder) ungesehen den kleinen 14er Haken.
Ich lasse mir ausreichhend Zeit.
Ich greife in meine Hosentasche und nehme den Fischtöter zur Hand. Den Karpfen halte ich auf dem Boden mit der anderen Hand.
Wie üblich zappelt der Karpfen plötzlich wieder und (mit ein wenig schubsen von mir) rutscht er leider den halben Meter übers Gras zurück ins Wasser.

Ich: "so ein Mist! Das is mir jetzt auch noch nie passiert!"

Der ältere Herr lacht (nicht weil er geblickt hat, was wirklich passiert ist, sondern teils aus Schadenfreude und teils weil er sich für einen erfahrenen und besseren Angler hält, dem so etwas nie passiert wäre).

Die beiden ziehen ab und alle sind zufrieden.
Mir machts nix aus, dass er mich für unfähig hält, dem Karpfen gehts mit Sicherheit gut (14er Haken ganz vorne an der Lippe^^) und ich musste keinen tollen Fisch töten, den ich nie gegessen hätte!

Üblicherweise steht niemand direkt nebendran, da lässt sich sowas noch wesentlich einfacher machen. Meistens ist aber eh niemand in der Nähe und dann erledigt sich das Thema von selbst...

Glück dem, der in einer ländlichen Gegend angeln kann. Ich glaube, ich habe noch nie ein nicht-Vereinsmitglied irgendwas kontrollieren sehen. Wasserschutzpolizei gibts bei uns meines Wissens nach gar nicht 

Voider


----------



## ernie1973 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gute Frage - aber letztlich läuft es bei konsequenter Anwendung des Gesetzes genau darauf hinaus..
> 
> Gilt genauso hierfür:
> 
> ...


 
Tja,

so verstehe ich dieses Gesetz leider auch,

ABER:

Durch Entnahmen OHNE Verwertungsvorsatz / -möglichkeit werden die Angler angreifbar und es wird vermutlich so kommen, dass die bayr. Exekutivorgane sich auf den Standpunkt stellen werden:

"Wer nicht (ALLES maßige & nicht-geschonte) entnehmen kann oder will, der darf garnicht erst angeln gehen."

...das wäre wohl deren Konsequenz...

Davor habe ich Angst, auch wenn ich persönlich höchst selten in Bayern angle - aber andere Bundesländer könnten da nachziehen, weswegen man von Seiten der Anglerschaft für eine Korrektur dieses Gesetzes kämpfen sollte!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Voider schrieb:


> Leute, mal ganz ehrlich:
> 
> Es ist zwar unschön, dass man zu solchen Mitteln greifen muss, aber es gibt schon Mittel und Wege unangreifbar zu bleiben...
> 
> ...


 
Klar gibt es die "Praxis-Lösung" und gerade ich als angelnder Jurist kann mir schnell eine gute und rechtssichere Ausrede "basteln" - aber es kann einfach nicht sein, dass wir mit Tricks & Lügen arbeiten müssen, um irgendwie noch vernünftig & straffrei angeln zu können und dabei nun immer ein gewisses "Prozeßrestrisiko" am Wasser haben.

Mir persönlich macht das wenig Sorgen, weil ich um eine gute Ausrede nie verlegen sein werde und einen gegebenenfalls mal anstehenden Prozeß ohne große Sorgen und ohne finanziellen Aufwand selber aus der Welt schaffe - aber die meisten Angler können das nicht und haben nicht gelernt, sich "richtig" zu verhalten und einzulassen, wenn sie mal "erwischt" oder kontrolliert werden, wenn ihnen gerade z.B. mal ein Fisch "aus den Händen gerutscht" ist.

Wir brauchen eine klare, rechtssichere und vernünftige Gesetzeslage beim angeln und keine gesetzgeberischen Schnellschüsse, bei denen selbst ich als angelnder Jurist nicht so genau weiß, ob ich mich nun gerade lieber an ein Landesfischereigesetz halten soll, oder doch lieber ernst nehme, was mir das Tierschutzgesetz als Bundesgesetz vorgibt....?!?

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



> Durch Entnahmen OHNE Verwertungsvorsatz / -möglichkeit werden die Angler angreifbar und es wird vermutlich so kommen, dass die bayr. Exekutivorgane sich auf den Standpunkt stellen werden:
> 
> "Wer nicht (ALLES maßige & nicht-geschonte) entnehmen kann oder will, der darf garnicht erst angeln gehen."


Das Tierschutzgesetz schreibt zum töten von Fischen einen vernünftigen Grund vor, nicht zum angeln.

Das Fischerreirecht (also auch das Angeln) ist als eigentumsgleiches Recht auch grundgesetzlich geschützt.

Da kann auch keine Behörde oder kein Gesetzgeber so einfach was drehen.

Bzw. sie können schon gegen Bundesgesetze verstossende Gesetze erlassen, wie Bayern mit dem Abknüppelgesetz ja zeigt. Nur wird das dann wohl keine gerichtlichen Überprüfung standhalten...

Wenn aber Verbände solchen Unsinnsgesetzen noch zujubeln, statt sie zu bekämpfen (obwohl in anderen Bundesländern genauso das TSG beachtet wird bei viel liberaleren Fischereigesetzen), dann wird man sich wohl nicht zu wundern brauchen, sollte auch so ein Unfug mal kommen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Moin Thomas!
> 
> Verstehe ich die Ausführungen von Herrn Braun richtig, dass ich in meinem "Hechtbeispiel" (s.o.) garnicht hätte angeln gehen dürfen, wenn ich nicht auch bereit wäre, JEDEN gefangenen Fisch auch abzuschlagen & mitzunehmen???
> 
> Ich habe da zwar wenige Probleme, da ich tatsächlich für jeden Fisch irgendwie noch ne sinnvolle Verwertung hätte, da ich zur Not Hundefutter daraus mache, aber das kann es doch echt nicht sein....?!



Ja, das verstehst Du richtig.

Da ist zum Beispiel der Urlauber, der sich in einem Hotel der Region einquartiert hat. Wenn er angeln will, muss er sich vorher um eine Verwertungsmöglichkeit kümmern. Was macht er denn ? Die eigene Verwertung ist ziemlich ausgeschlossen ohne Kochmöglichkeit. In der Hotelkühltruhe einfrieren lassen ?? Mag vielleicht mal hier und da gehen.
Hat er Pech, fängt er einen 20pfündigen Karpfen. Und zwei Tage später noch einen oder einen großen Hecht oder Waller. 
Oder mehrere kleinere. Wieviele Fische ist das Hotel bereit, für ihn einzufrieren? 

Klar kann er auch bei den Hotelangestellten rumfragen ob jemand eventuell gefangenen Fisch möchte. Und denen die bejahen drückt er dann ein halbes Dutzend fingerlange Fischchen in die Hand???? Oder ein paar Jungbrassen die nur aus Haut und Gräten bestehen?


----------



## ernie1973 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

...aus eben diesen Gründen bin ich dafür, dieses Gesetz im Keim zu ersticken, bevor andere Länder nachziehen.

Da sollte ein anständiger Anglerverband mal einen Musterprozeß führen & bezahlen, falls ein Kollege von uns tatsächlich mal angezeigt wird, der sich eben nach dem Tierschutzgesetz richtet und deswegen gegen bayr. Landesrecht verstößt.
(eine Rechtsschutzversicherung erfaßt im Normalfall KEINE verwaltungsrechtlichen Verfahren, außer Straf- und OWI-Verfahren bei Straßenverkehrsgeschichten - deswegen wäre der "normale" Angler auch finanziell auf Hilfe von Dritter Seite angewiesen, da ihm in der Regel keine Versicherung zur Seite steht!).

Davon abgesehen könnte ein Anglerverband auch mal abstrakt rechtlich klären lassen, ob die bayr. Vorschrift evtl. gegen höherrangiges Recht verstößt. (Normenkontrollverfahren etc.).

In einem Verfahren eines einzelnen Anglers könnte auch eine Richtervorlage gemacht werden, bei der die bayr. Vorschrift auf ihre Verfassungsmäßigkeit überprüft wird, sofern der entscheidende Richter denn Zweifel hegt.

Aber das wäre mal ne feine Sache für einen Anglerverband, um mal etwas FÜR die Angler zu tun!

Ernie


----------



## Honeyball (4. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Davor habe ich Angst, auch wenn ich persönlich höchst selten in Bayern angle - aber andere Bundesländer könnten da nachziehen, weswegen man von Seiten der Anglerschaft für eine Korrektur dieses Gesetzes kämpfen sollte!



Bravo!!!
Genau darum geht es doch.
Wir verzetteln uns in endlos unnötiges Gelaber, ob die Bayern da jetzt besonders pfiffig sind, weil sie das Gesetz umgehen, ob die Exekutivbehörden da äußerst schlampig sind, weil sie zulassen oder sogar fördern, dass das Gesetz umgangen wird, und in Tipps und Tricks für die Angler, wie sie am besten versehentlich doch zurücksetzen können.

Wenn ich jetzt wieder aushole und sage, dass gezieltes, geplantes und bewusstes C&R einen Verstoß gegen das TSG darstellt, dann ist das Bayerische Landesgesetz eben nichts anderes als eine von vielen Möglichkeiten, eine Regelung zu finden, die diese Form von C&R verbietet. Dass zig Vereine und noch mehr Angler da unter stillschweigender Billigung der meisten lokalen/regionalen Behörden einen Ausweg aus dem Dilemma gebastelt haben und nichts anderes machen, als genau das, was sinnvoll ist unter stillschweigend übersehener Umgehung des eigentlichen Gesetzes, haben wir doch hier und in anderen Threads duchgekaut und ausgelutscht, wie ein drei Tage altes Kaugummi.

Also, was wollen* wir alle *jetzt erreichen?
Dass wir uns weiter die Köpfe heiß diskutieren, dass in Bayern was läuft, was formaljuristisch so nicht laufen darf, bzw. ob das gut ist oder nicht?
Dann quatschen wir uns hier noch in zwei Jahren dumm und dämlich, mit immer wieder neu auftretenden Argumentierern in die eine wie die andere Richtung.

Oder können wir uns endlich mal allgemein darauf verständigen, dass wir gemeinsam eine neue sinnvolle Regelung suchen und finden wollen, die das bewusste Zurücksetzen gefangener aber nicht sinnvoll verwertbarer gesunder Fische ausdrücklich erlaubt, ohne dabei die gemäß (Bundes-)TSG definierten Vorgaben zu verletzen.
Und das am besten so, dass diese als Mustervorlage für alle Länder dienen kann.

Damit könnten wir an die Verbände herantreten und werden anhand derer Reaktion sehen, ob sie handlungsbereit im Sinne der Angler sind oder nicht. Und daran können wir sie auch messen und entweder be- oder verurteilen, statt jetzt darüber zu spekulieren, dass sie "schuld" am Entstehen des jetzigen Gesetzes sind.

Man muss doch sowohl dem Landesverband als auch dem Gesetzgeber zugestehen, dass es nunmal in unserem Bürokratenstaat verdammt lange dauert, bis ein Gesetz durch alle Gremien durch und verabschiedet ist.
Wenn Ende der 90er Jahre versucht wurde, eine gesetzliche Regelung zu finden, die den Angelgegnern und selbsternannten Tierrechtspäpsten den Wind gegen die C&R-Fetischisten aus den Segeln nahm, dann muss man sich doch nicht wundern, wenn daraus dann 2004 dieses Gesetz wurde.

Denn wenn hier gesagt wurde, dass die C&Rler die eigentlich Schuldigen sind und wir uns selbst so langsam aber sicher die Argumente der Angelgegner zu eigen machen, dann ist das nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
Und anstatt uns jetzt mit wertlosen Nebenkriegsschauplätzen fusselig zu quatschen, nur damit man in irgendeinem unwichtigen Teilaspekt mehr recht hat als der andere, sollten wir mal konstruktiv uns ans Nachdenken machen, wie wir denn unser aller Ziel erreichen können, dass wir überall in Deutschland genau so angeln können, wie wir es gerne wollen, ohne in Gesetzkonflikte zu kommen und ohne unser Tun ständig vor irgendwelchen abgefahrenen und abgehobenen körnerfressenden Permanentnörglern rechtfertigen zu müssen.


----------



## ernie1973 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

@ Honeyball:

Schön gesagt!

...aber entweder muß sich jemand der "selbstbetroffen" ist profilaktisch dagegen wenden (ggf. auch ein Verband) , oder es muss ein individueller Musterprozeß eines Angler´s her, denn sonst rührt sich da so schnell nix!

...und dass der bayr. Gesetzgeber ohne Druck der Gerichte tätig wird und seinen "Fehler" erkennt und ausbessert, halte ich leider für unwahrscheinlich!

Ernie


----------



## Frankenfischer (4. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jein, den §11 gibt es m.W. mindestens seit 2004. In der neuen Fassung wurde er um den Punkt (8) ergänzt, in dem man die Verantwortung auf die Vereine/Hegepflichtigen abwälzt.
> 
> 
> Wenn ich hier so manche Argumente lese, insbesondere von Zusser, komm ich aus dem Kopfschütteln nicht mehr raus.
> ...



Na prima, warum kommst du nicht nach Bayern, gehtst an einen der wunderschönen bayerischen Seen spazieren und zeigst einen der blöden bayerischen Angler an, wenn er grad mal ein Rotauge zurücksetzt. Jetzt schlägts wirklich 13 |abgelehn


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



> Oder können wir uns endlich mal allgemein darauf verständigen, dass wir gemeinsam eine neue sinnvolle Regelung suchen und finden wollen, die das bewusste Zurücksetzen gefangener aber nicht sinnvoll verwertbarer gesunder Fische ausdrücklich erlaubt, ohne dabei die gemäß (Bundes-)TSG definierten Vorgaben zu verletzen.
> Und das am besten so, dass diese als Mustervorlage für alle Länder dienen kann.


Liegt doch eh schon vor:


> „Ein gefangener Fisch, der aufgrund von Größe oder Art unter Beachtung der Hegeregelung keiner sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt werden kann, ist unverzüglich und unversehrt zurückzusetzen.“



Sofern man das will (ich selber habe kein Problem mit reinem C+R, mancher Gesetzgeber ja augenscheinlich schon), kann man noch den Satz voranfügen:


> Angeln, nur um Fische wieder zurückzusetzen, ist nicht erlaubt.



*Das SOLLTE jeder Verband anstreben in JEDEM Bundesland..*

Selbst die Grünen (nicht gerade als "die Anglerfreunde" bekannt) sind da anglerfreundlicher  und gesetzeskundiger als mancher Verband(sfunktionär) - traurig, oder??:


			
				Die Grünen schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Landesregelung, welche das Töten eines jeden gefangenen Fisches außerhalb von Schonzeit, Schonmaß oder Hegeregelungen vorschreibt,* ohne darauf Rücksicht zu nehmen, inwieweit der Angler den gefangenen Fisch auch sinnvoll verwerten kann,  ist dagegen mit dem Tierschutzgesetz unvereinbar*.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

guten Morgen zusammen,
nach wie vor finde ich Honey`s Vorschlag, die Verbände und Unterverbände, mit den Erläuterungen des Herrn Braun zu konfrontieren und um Stellungnahme zu bitten sehr richtig. >Auch den Vorschlag, die Tourismusleute dort mal zu fragen was die darüber denken halte ich für sinnvoll.


----------



## j4ni (4. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Moin,

danke sowohl für das Interview als auch das Engagement aller (!) Beteiligten!

Weiter so!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



> Weiter so!


Zumindest von meiner Seite aus:
Mit Sicherheit, mach Dir da mal keine Sorgen..

Und, da bin ich mir sicher, spreche ich auch für die Kollegen der Redaktion..


----------



## HaveHorus (4. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Hm,
> 
> ...
> Aber Fische sind glitschig - und sollte ein Aufseher wirklich meinen, mich beim Zurücksetzen gesehen zu haben, wenn mir ein Fisch versehentlich mal entgleitet, für den ich keine Verwertungsabsicht habe, dann gibt es eben mal ein Verfahren.....!
> ...


 |good:

genau so ist es und wird es gelebt in Bayern..und ich weiß wovon ich rede, denn ich bin aus Bayern und sogar im selben Verein wie Tony#h


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

das ihr es so lebt, haben alle hier schon verstanden. Dagegen hat auch keiner was.
Schade ist nur, dass ihr es so leben müsst.


----------



## Oberlandler (4. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Ist schon interessant, dass sich hier eigentlich ausschließlich nicht Bayern über dieses Gesetz und die dazu gehörende Ausführungsbestimmung aufregen.
Wenn man als Bayer diesen ganzen Thread ließt und manche Vorhaben einiger bedenkt, kann man sich nur wundern. Da werden Pläne geschmiedet Vereine zu denunzieren, es wird dazu aufgerufen, Funktionären, Beamten und Politikern Fische vor die Türe zu schmeißen, etc.
Habt ihr denn nichts anderes zu tun? Der missionarisch Eifer mancher hier in diesem Forum grenzt teilweise schon fast an, ja ich möchte sagen, Wahn. Für wie wichtig, intelligent und allwissend halten sich denn manche hier.
Wir Bayern sind ja fast alle gegen dieses Gesetzt, so zumindest verstehe ich die Aussagen von Ralle. Komisch, dass dann alle Nörgler hier nicht aus Bayern stammen.
Aber ich als Bayer kenne sicherlich nicht so viele angelden Bayern wie der "nicht Bayer" Ralle. Also liegts wohl an mir.
Ich schreibe hier sicherlich nicht viel, lese dafür aber ganz fleißig mit, aber dieses Mal langt es wirklich.
Kehrt doch denn Dreck vor euren eigenen Haustüren zusammen und lasst uns in Ruhe. Dass hier ist ein Forum und man kann sich sicherlich austauschen aber Politik zu machen ist garantiert nicht die Aufgabe eines Angelforums, schon gar nicht einer vermeintlichen allwissenden Redaktion, die meint zu allem und jedem ihren Senf dazugeben zu müssen.
Wie wir mit unseren Gestzen umgehen überlasst bitte uns selbst, es geht euch einfach nichts an.
Und wenn euch die Gesetze nicht passen,dann bleibts doch daheim. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass mir an meinem Hausgewässer auch heuer wieder genug Preißen (um bei dem von euch z.T. verwendetem Terminus zu bleiben) begegnen...


----------



## Franz_16 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Ich wollte mich eigentlich nicht einmischen, aber hier liegt einfach ein grundsätzlicher Verständnisfehler vor - der dafür verantwortlich ist, dass man sich permanent im Kreis dreht. Den Nicht-Bayern wird vorgeworfen sie würden die Situation nicht kennen, den Bayern wird vorgeworfen - sie würden die Situation verkennen. Beides stimmt :q 

Dabei ist die Sache doch wirklich ganz einfach: 

Es hat sich im Lauf der Zeit eine sehr praxisnahe Vorgehensweise gebildet - mit der wir hier in Bayern ganz gut leben können. Ich behaupte sogar, dass wir hier aufgrund dessen, dass viele Fischereirechte in privater Hand sind, in der Praxis Möglichkeiten haben, um die uns Angler aus anderen Bundesländern massiv beneiden würden. 

Das Problem an der Sache ist nur, dass die gängige Praxis nicht mit unserem Fischereigesetz in Einklang zu bringen ist. 

Die Ausführungen des Herrn Braun haben einen ganz wesentlichen Soll-/Istfehler. Und jeder, der die fischereilichen Abläufe in Bayern kennt - erkennt auch sofort diesen Fehler! 

Jetzt gibt es letztlich nicht viele Möglichkeiten....

1. Man wurschtelt weiter so bequem dahin. 
dann können genau 2 Sachen passieren:
a) es geht ewig so weiter
b) militante Angelgegner schauen mal mit einem halben Auge genauer hin. Dann können wir hier die Lichter ausknippsen, weil eine "Anglernahe" Umsetzung unserer Fischereigesetze absolut unmöglich ist. 

2. Man kümmert sich selbstständig (sprich in ANGLERKREISEN) um ein vernünftiges Fischereigesetz und entledigt sich damit den unkalkulierbaren Risiken. 

Da darf sich nun jeder raussuchen, was er für richtig hält.


----------



## Zusser (5. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich eigentlich nicht einmischen,[..]


Was sehr schade gewesen wäre, weil du von den Großkopferten im Board als einziger (?) die Kompetenz dazu hast.



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Dabei ist die Sache doch wirklich ganz einfach:
> 
> Es hat sich im Lauf der Zeit eine sehr praxisnahe Vorgehensweise gebildet - mit der wir hier in Bayern ganz gut leben können.


Unser Fischereigesetz ist sicher nicht perfekt, aber außer dem Rücksetzverbot finde ich es logisch und konsequent. Mitunter schimmert sogar der gesunde Menschenverstand durch. Verglichen mit den Gesetzen anderer Bundesländer können wir recht zufrieden damit sein, finde ich.



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Das Problem an der Sache ist nur, dass die gängige Praxis nicht mit unserem Fischereigesetz in Einklang zu bringen ist.
> [..]
> 
> Jetzt gibt es letztlich nicht viele Möglichkeiten....
> ...



Die AB-Redaktion hat uns die Entscheidung ja nun erstmal abgenommen und sich für 1b entschieden. Den Amigos mal kräftig in die Suppe zu spucken, das scheint da manchen ein echtes Herzensbedürfnis.

Mir hätte die Variante 2 besser gefallen. Die Aufhebung des Nachtfischverbotes vor ein paar Jahren zeigt, dass da in der Regierung keineswegs (nur) Betonköpfe sitzen.
Veränderungen kann man aber nicht mit Geschrei erreichen und indem man die Fische, die man nicht verwerten will, den Gesetzgebern, Behörden und Verbandsfunktionären vor die Türe wirft, wie Thomas9904 angeregt hat.

Mit dieser Attitüde erreicht man doch nur, dass die Leute auf die man angewiesen ist wenn man was ändern will, die Türen zumachen.


----------



## Oberlandler (5. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Zusser schrieb:


> Was sehr schade gewesen wäre, weil du von den Großkopferten im Board als einziger (?) die Kompetenz dazu hast.
> 
> 
> Unser Fischereigesetz ist sicher nicht perfekt, aber außer dem Rücksetzverbot finde ich es logisch und konsequent. Mitunter schimmert sogar der gesunde Menschenverstand durch. Verglichen mit den Gesetzen anderer Bundesländer können wir recht zufrieden damit sein, finde ich.
> ...



So wie die Herren der Redaktion hier schreiben und ihren privaten Kleinkrieg führen, denkst du doch nicht im Ernst, dass die dieses Problem berücksichtigen. Denn sie haben ja sowieso Recht sind unfehlbar und scheinbar die tollsten überhaupt zu sein (so kommt es zumindest in diesem Politikteil des Forums permanent rüber). Vielleicht sind die ja gerade dabei einen neue Glaubensgemeinschaft zu gründen.....
Ich finde es zumindest höchst bedenklich wie diese Leute hier vorgehen und nicht nur was dieses Thema hier anbelangt, man lese nur mal im Vereinigungsthread oder im Threa "Allgemeines Angelverbot"....
Und wenn ich jetzt für diese Aussagen verwarrnt, gesperrt oder was auch immer werde nur zu, damit bestärkt ihr mich nur in meiner Meinung.


----------



## ernie1973 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Nur mal kurz zur Erklärung, warum mir persönlich als "Nicht-Bayer" auch Euer Gesetz Sorgen bereitet hinsichtlich des strikten Zurücksetzverbotes.

Meine Sorge besteht darin, dass andere Bundesländer nachziehen könnten, wenn sich die Bayern weiterhin still & heimlich zum Lügen entscheiden und dieses Gesetz einfach umgehen und / oder ignorieren, aber keiner etwas dagegen sagt & tut, obwohl augenscheinlich Einigkeit über das Zurücksetzverbot bei den meisten Anglern besteht.

Deshalb bin ich der Ansicht, dass man dagegen vorgehen sollte, um eine praxisnahe legale Lösung zu finden, die mit dem Tierschutzgesetz und dem gesunden Menschenverstand in Einklang zu bringen ist und keinen Angler zum Lügen zwingt bei der Ausübung seines Hobbies.

Ernie


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Es ist schon erstaunlich was man auffahren muss, um überhaupt mal eine Reaktion von Bayerischen Anglern zu bekommen. 

Bayern hat einen §11, den angeblich niemand gewollt hat ( oder ist mir ein Statement pro §11entgangen?)

Bayern hat einen §11, gegen den sich niemand laut auflehnt. Das ist zumindest komisch bei einem Gesetz, dass keiner dort will.

So gut wie niemand in Bayern hält sich an diesen §11, was man als bürgerlichen Ungehorsam werten könnte, wenn man sich vorher vergeblich gewehrt hätte.

Die Bayerischen Behörden kümmern sich offenbar einen Kehricht drum, ob Ihr §11 eingehalten wird. Auch das ist recht seltsam.

Fassen wir zusammen:

Wir haben einen §, den keiner will, an den sich keiner hält und an dessen nichtbeachtung niemand Anstoß nimmt. 

Da sollte doch nur ein Fingerschnippen nötig sein, um diesen §11 einfach zu entfernen. Ein besseres Beispiel für eine absolut überflüssige Regel gibt es doch nicht. 

Und, man kann noch als Sahnehäubchen obendrauf legen, das dieser §11 sowieso redundant ist, da reines C&R (gegen das sich dieser § ja wendet) sowieso vom Bundestierschutzgesetz gedeckelt wird. 


Unser Ziel ist es, eine möglichst einheitliche und freiheitliche Fischereigesetzgebung in ganz Deutschland zu erreichen. Eine Gesetzgebung, mit der wir unser Hobby ausüben können ohne mit einem Bein den Entzug der Lizenz oder einer Ordnungsstrafe riskieren. Eine Gesetzgebung, mit der man mit ruhigem Gewissen angeln kann ohne alle paar Minuten argwöhnisch in die Runde zu blicken, ob man wohl von jemandem beobachtet wird. Eine Gesetzgebung, mit der uns nicht jeder durchgeknallte Tierrechtler an den Karren fahren kann, ohne das wir auch nur die geringste Chance haben, uns zu wehren. 


Und wir wollen einen starken, anglerfreundlichen Verband. Eine Fusion, aus deren gelingen eine starke Lobby für die Angler wachsen kann. 

Und dazu gehört nun auch mal Bayern. Denn auch Bayern ist Teil der Bundesrepublik Deutschland und was dort geschieht hat genauso Signalwirkung auf die anderen Bundesländer wie umgekehrt. 

Last not least, und vielmehr als mein persönlicher Ansatzpunkt, ist es perfide, widersprüchlich und unwaidmännisch Tiere mit Alibi-Verwertungserklärungen zu töten, um einer kleinen Gruppe der man nicht Herr werden kann mit einem untauglichen Gesetz zeigen zu wollen, wie Waidgerechtigkeit geht. 

Und das in einem Land, wo das Waidwerk einen so hohen Status und lange Tradition hat.

Das sind mehr als genug Gründe, sich dieses Bayerischen Paragraphen anzunehmen und ihn zu eliminieren. 
Mit oder ohne Bayerische Angler. Obwohl letzteres wesentlich besser und einfacher wäre.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Franz hats schön zusammen gefasst:



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Man wurschtelt weiter so bequem dahin.
> dann können genau 2 Sachen passieren:
> a) es geht ewig so weiter
> b) militante Angelgegner schauen mal mit einem halben Auge genauer hin. Dann können wir hier die Lichter ausknippsen, weil eine "Anglernahe" Umsetzung unserer Fischereigesetze absolut unmöglich ist.
> ...



Vorschlag dazu steht ja auch:
Aufzunehmen ins Landesfischereigesetze/Verordnungen:


> „Ein gefangener Fisch, der aufgrund von Größe oder Art unter Beachtung der Hegeregelung keiner sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt werden kann, ist unverzüglich und unversehrt zurückzusetzen.“



Sofern man das will (ich selber habe kein Problem mit reinem C+R, mancher Gesetzgeber ja augenscheinlich schon), kann man noch den Satz voranfügen:


> Angeln, nur um Fische wieder zurückzusetzen, ist nicht erlaubt.



*Das SOLLTE jeder Verband anstreben in JEDEM Bundesland..*

Selbst die Grünen (nicht gerade als "die Anglerfreunde" bekannt) sind da anglerfreundlicher  und gesetzeskundiger als mancher Verband(sfunktionär) - traurig, oder??:


			
				Die Grünen schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Landesregelung, welche das Töten eines jeden gefangenen Fisches außerhalb von Schonzeit, Schonmaß oder Hegeregelungen vorschreibt,* ohne darauf Rücksicht zu nehmen, inwieweit der Angler den gefangenen Fisch auch sinnvoll verwerten kann,  ist dagegen mit dem Tierschutzgesetz unvereinbar*.


----------



## ivo (5. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Spätestens nach der Diskussion hier wird man in Bayern ein stärkeres Auge auf die Einhaltung der Verordnung werfen. Kein Beamter lässt sich gern sagen, dass Gesetze/Verordnungen die er durchsetzen soll, ignoriert werden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

@Ivo,
das wäre zwar die logische Folge,
ich glaub aber da nicht dran. Ehrlich gesagt, würde ich es mir auch nicht wünschen und den bayrischen Anglern auch nicht.


----------



## Honeyball (5. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Siehst Du, Ivo, und genau das wirft man uns jetzt vor, weil wir ja diese Diskussion in Gang gebracht haben.
Die Mentalität der wenigen sich hier äußernden Bayern scheint tatsächlich so zu sein, dass ein von allen Seiten nicht beachteter ignorierter und umgangener § besser ist, als eine gesetzlich saubere anglerfreundliche Lösung.

Wenn das jetzt schon so weit geht:


> Wie wir mit unseren Gestzen umgehen überlasst bitte uns selbst, es geht euch einfach nichts an.
> Und wenn euch die Gesetze nicht passen,dann bleibts doch daheim.


dass einzelne offensichtlich Probleme mit Touristen haben und uns zum Vorwurf machen, dass in einem deutschen Angelforum über bayrische Belange diskutiert wird, dann fällt es verdammt schwer, noch sachlich zu bleiben.#d#d#d

Naja, es wird immer Menschen geben, die lieber nichts tun und denen alles total egal ist. Komischerweise sind das dann meistens auch die, die sich am lautesten beschweren, wenn sie selbst mal direkt betroffen sind.
Ich jedenfalls werde mich unabhängig von den Anfeindungen einzelner auch weiterhin für all das engagieren, was mich interessiert und was ich persönlich für nicht richtig halte.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

@Oberlandler,
Du empfiehlst uns, vor der eigenen Haustür zu kehren.
Zum Verständniss: Das Haus heißt Bundesrepublik Deutschland! Dieses hat 16 Zimmer, eines davon ist Bayern.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Oberlandler,
> Du empfiehlst uns, vor der eigenen Haustür zu kehren.
> Zum Verständniss: Das Haus heißt Bundesrepublik Deutschland! Dieses hat 16 Zimmer, eines davon ist Bayern.



Einzig dort steckt wohl der Schlüssel von innen!#d



Honeyball schrieb:


> Naja, es wird immer Menschen geben, die lieber nichts tun und denen  alles total egal ist. Komischerweise sind das dann meistens auch die,  die sich am lautesten beschweren, wenn sie selbst mal direkt betroffen  sind.
> Ich jedenfalls werde mich unabhängig von den Anfeindungen einzelner auch  weiterhin für all das engagieren, was mich interessiert und was ich  persönlich für nicht richtig halte.



Es können sich eben zu Recht nicht alle mit der Ansicht Einzelner, die vermutlich dort wohnen wo nie Kontrollen stattfinden, identifizieren.
Von daher meine vollste Zustimmung.#6


----------



## Oberlandler (5. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wenn das jetzt schon so weit geht:
> 
> dass einzelne offensichtlich Probleme mit Touristen haben und uns zum Vorwurf machen, dass in einem deutschen Angelforum über bayrische Belange diskutiert wird, dann fällt es verdammt schwer, noch sachlich zu bleiben.#d#d#d
> 
> ...



Es haben doch einige hier geschrieben, dass sie nicht mehr nach Bayern zum Angeln fahren. Und darauf bin ich eingegangen, indem ich geschrieben habe, dass ihr(die) dann eben daheim bleiben sollen. Das hat mit den Touristen an und für sich wenig zu tun. Wenn hier einige meinen nicht mehr nach Bayern zum ANgeln zu fahren, was soll ich dann tun, sie anflehen, vielleicht doch bitte nach Bayern zu kommen???
Selbst wenn die paar, die das hier alles lesen und schreiben wirklich nicht mehr zu uns kommen, kommen trotzdem immer noch genügend. Auch das habe ich schon geschrieben, und die, die kommen haben offenbar kein Problem mit den bayerischen Gesetzen und unserer Umsetzung....

Ich versteh ja mittlerweile- seit ich mal für fast 3 Jahre mit einer Rheinländerin zusammen war, aber das ist ein ganz anderes Them - dass die meisten in Deutschland uns hier im Süden nicht so ganz verstehen, aber hier gehen scheinbar die Uhren wirklich ein wenig anders. Und es stört hier eben keinen, warum sollte man dann gegen was vorgehen nur weil es irgendwo geschrieben steht? Papier ist eben geduldig...
Den Bayern interessiert eher wenig, was die Großkopferten in Vereinen, Verbänden und Politik beschließen, gemacht wird das dann eh so wie man es schon immer gemacht hat. Und das wissen diese Herren wohl auch, weil ja gerade wir, die Landbevölkerung als sturr gelten, nicht nur im Rest der Republick sondern auch in den Städten
Da gibt ein nettes historisches Beispiel, es war zu Königs Zeiten verboten, mit der Kutsche schneller zu fahren als der König, geschweige denn, diesen gar zu überholen. Doch gab es da einen Münchner Metzgermeister, dem dies egal war. er überholte mit seiner Kutsche die Kutsche des Königs und schrie im Vorbeifahren: "Majestät wer ko der ko" (Wer kann der kann). 
Nich zum Argument, dass sich andere Bundesländer an bayerischen Gesetzen orientieren, dass glaubt ihr doch selber nicht, oder? Wir machen doch eh alles anders und das dann auch noch falsch, zumindest wenn man nach Aussagen der Politiker im Bundesrat geht (einfach mal Sitzungen anschauen, werden z.T. von Phoenix übertragen.


----------



## Honeyball (5. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklï¿½rungen zum ï¿½11 des AVBayFIG*



Oberlandler schrieb:


> Es haben doch einige hier geschrieben, dass sie nicht mehr nach Bayern zum Angeln fahren. Und darauf bin ich eingegangen, indem ich geschrieben habe, dass ihr(die) dann eben daheim bleiben sollen. Das hat mit den Touristen an und fÃ¼r sich wenig zu tun. Wenn hier einige meinen nicht mehr nach Bayern zum ANgeln zu fahren, was soll ich dann tun, sie anflehen, vielleicht doch bitte nach Bayern zu kommen???
> Selbst wenn die paar, die das hier alles lesen und schreiben wirklich nicht mehr zu uns kommen, kommen trotzdem immer noch genÃ¼gend. Auch das habe ich schon geschrieben, und die, die kommen haben offenbar kein Problem mit den bayerischen Gesetzen und unserer Umsetzung....



OK, dann hab ich Dein zitiertes Posting von gestern falsch verstanden. Das, was Du jetzt dazu sagst, akzeptiere ich gerne.
Was ich nicht akzeptiere, ist aber Dein Vorwurf, wir würden einen Kleinkrieg führen. Wir versuchen lediglich das, was wir hier im Board und in GesprÃ¤chen mit anderen Anglern so an grundsätzlichen Meinungen und Ãußerungen lesen und hören in einen zusammenfassenden Konsens zu bringen und dort, wo Gesetzgeber, Verbände, Verwaltungen, Angelgegner oder sonstwer Dinge tun, Entscheidungen treffen oder sonstwie gegen diese Anglerinteressen agieren, das aufzuzeigen und in den Dialog mit den Verantwortlichen zu treten.
Natürlich haben wir immer das Ziel, etwas zu ändern und zu bewirken, aber natü¼rlich auch das Bewusstsein, dass manche Themen schwierig bzw. schwerfällig sind. 

Ich kann gut damit umgehen, wenn jemand sagt, dass und warum er eine andere Meinung hat. Aber ich lass mir ungern sagen, mich würde irgendwas Angelpolitisches nichts angehen.:m


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

@Oberlandler,
verstehe ich das jetzt richtig ?
die konsquente Missachtung eines Gesetzes ist demnach die typisch bayrische Form des Protestes ?


----------



## Honeyball (5. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Würde ich nicht so interpretieren.
Ich sehe das viel mehr als den urbayerischen Traditionalismus, Dinge so zu bewahren, wie sie sind, egal was irgendwelche "Großkopferten" da ausklamüsern.
Denk mal an Ludwig Thoma und seinen Münchner im Himmel. Da wird genau diese Mentalität beschrieben, die man entweder liebenswert findet oder einfach nicht versteht.
(Davon ausgehend ist sowieso alles vergebliche Liebesmüh, denn seitdem "_wartet die bayerische Regierung noch immer auf die göttliche Eingebung_").:m


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

die Frage war durchaus ernst von mir gemeint.
Letztlich wäre das ja auch eine Form des Protestes, vorausgesetzt die Verantwortlichen bekommen das auch mit.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Oberlandler schrieb:


> Nich zum Argument, dass sich andere Bundesländer an bayerischen Gesetzen orientieren, dass glaubt ihr doch selber nicht, oder? Wir machen doch eh alles anders und das dann auch noch falsch, zumindest wenn man nach Aussagen der Politiker im Bundesrat geht (einfach mal Sitzungen anschauen, werden z.T. von Phoenix übertragen.



Es ist nicht so, dass sich andere Bundesländer an den Gesetzen Bayerns orientieren. Es ist aber durchaus so, dass einschränkende Gesetze in einem Bundesland Begehrlichkeiten bei Angelgegnern in anderen BL wecken.

In Schleswig Holstein versucht man zur Zeit einen ähnlichen Totschlagparagraphen wie ihn die Bayern haben, zu verhindern. 

Die Geschichte hat gezeigt, dass viele einschränkende Fischereigesetze zuerst in einem Bundesland verwirklicht wurden und dann alle nachgezogen haben. 

Hier geht es nicht um irgendwelche föderalistischen Besitzstände, sondern um die Vergewaltigung von Bundesrecht zur Durchsetzung zweifelhafter moralischer Ansichten in einem Landesgesetz. Und Bundesgesetze gelten in ganz Deutschland.

Letztlich kann es auch nur einen schlagkräftigen und durchsetzungsfähigen gemeinsamen Anglerverband geben, wenn *alle* Landesverbände an einem Strang ziehen. 

Un so frage ich Dich nochmals wo das Problem liegt, einen Paragrafen zu verbannen den niemand gewollt hat, den keiner befolgt und der nicht von den Behörden durchgesetzt wird? 

Weiter sieht man doch an der Reaktion einzelner hier im Board und an der zurückhaltung vieler, dass da offenbar Furcht besteht, dass dieser § plötzlich zu judikativem Leben erwacht.
Wollt ihr denn wirklich bis in alle Zukunft mit dieser Furcht leben? Glaubt ihr denn wirklich, es gäbe keine Tierrechtler in Bayern, oder dass die alle blöde sind?
Da müssen wir gar nicht erst aktiv werden, dass merken die schon von selbt, wissen es vielleicht schon lange und haben im Moment nur andere Ziele. 

Es braucht nur einen Anlass, wie die Belastung von Fischen in NRW und schon werden solche § oder Standpunkte eines Bundesverbandes zum Argument für jene, die das Angeln verbieten wollen. In NRW scheinen wir so eben noch daran vorbeigeschrappt zu sein, gegessen ist das noch nicht. 

Also, wo ist Euer Problem ??


----------



## Zusser (5. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> In Schleswig Holstein versucht man zur Zeit einen ähnlichen Totschlagparagraphen wie ihn die Bayern haben, zu verhindern.


Warum??
Also, _warum _droht in SH ein Rücksetzverbot? Weil wir das in Bayern auch haben? Das wird wohl nicht der Grund sein, vermute ich.

Wir wissen beide, dass der Grund das verbreitete Hardcore C&R ist. Vielleicht solltest du deine Energie auf die Ursache und nicht auf die Sympthome konzentrieren.

Beim Thema C&R ist es wohl zu mühsam, den VDSF als wahrhaft Schuldigen zu präsentieren? Euch wird das sicher eines  Tages auch noch gelingen.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Letztlich kann es auch nur einen schlagkräftigen und durchsetzungsfähigen gemeinsamen Anglerverband geben, wenn *alle* Landesverbände an einem Strang ziehen.


Schön gesagt. Was ich schon immer wissen wollte: bist du selbst eigentlich Mitglied eines Anglerverbandes?



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Un so frage ich Dich nochmals wo das Problem liegt, einen Paragrafen zu verbannen den niemand gewollt hat, den keiner befolgt und der nicht von den Behörden durchgesetzt wird?


_Ich_ bin zwar nicht gefragt - antworten tue ich trotzdem:
Das Problem liegt darin, dass weder du noch ich das tun können. Auch der LfV kann das nicht.
Das kann nur die Regierung.
Wie es aussieht, sieht die derzeit dafür aber keinen Grund, immerhin hat sie erst im letzten Jahr das Rücksetzverbot noch mit der Androhung eines Bußgeldes aufgewertet.
So wie du geschrieben hast, plant bereits die nächste Regierung, die in SH ein ähnliches Gesetz. Wie steht denn der VDSF von SH zu dem Rücksetzverbot?

Wenn die Länderregierungen derzeit die Rücksetzverbote eher verschärfen als abschaffen, wäre es angebracht die Ursachen dafür zu suchen und abzustellen.
Bitte, komm nicht mit irgendwelchen Schützern oder gar Tierrechtlern. Die Ursache ist C&R.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Weiter sieht man doch an der Reaktion einzelner hier im Board und an der zurückhaltung vieler, dass da offenbar Furcht besteht, dass dieser § plötzlich zu judikativem Leben erwacht.


Ich lese eher von der Hoffnung mancher, dass endlich mal entsprechende Bußgelder gegen Angler verhängt werden. #d



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wollt ihr denn wirklich bis in alle Zukunft mit dieser Furcht leben? Glaubt ihr denn wirklich, es gäbe keine Tierrechtler in Bayern, oder dass die alle blöde sind?


Bisher fürchtet sich hier niemand, wenn er nicht gerade Extrem-Releaser ist und nicht mal die hatten echte Probleme.

Die Tierrechtler werden den Teufel tun und Angler anzeigen, weil die einen gefangenen Fisch released haben statt ihn abzuschlagen. Das gibt einfach keine gute Presse.
Ein Petaner wird wegen einem Fisch keine Schlagzeile wie "PETA zwingt Angler zum Töten eines 9 Jahre alten Karpfens!" riskieren.

Es geht hier schließlich nicht ums Hältern, das gelegentlich für (aus PETA-Sicht) positive Meldungen sorgt.

Wir Angler müssen seit Neuestem mehr vor unseren Kollegen und Freunden Angst haben, als vor unseren Gegenern.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es braucht nur einen Anlass, [..] für jene, die das Angeln verbieten wollen. In NRW scheinen wir so eben noch daran vorbeigeschrappt zu sein, gegessen ist das noch nicht.


Bayern könnte es nun bevor stehen, wenn Vereins-Webseiten nach scheinbar gesetzeswidrigen Positionen durchsucht werden und diese dann denunziert werden.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Also, wo ist Euer Problem ??


Das könnte an einer Stelle liegen, die ich _so _nicht für ein Problem gehalten hätte: In den eigenen Reihen.


*Mein persönliches Fazit:*
Ich bin gegen da Rücksetzverbot. Ich bin gegen C&R.
Wer meint, dass er unbedingt jeden Fisch zurücksetzen muss, soll das tun, mir doch egal, damit fange ich potentiell sogar mehr. Weh tut ein C&Rler mir jedenfalls nicht.
Der C&Rler soll das Releasen aber bitte leise und ohne Aufsehen erledigen und vor allem mir meinen Fisch gönnen, den ich abschlage und mitnehme.

Was mir nicht passt, ist die sinnlose Hetze die hier wieder vom Zaun gebrochen wurde. Speziell Thomas hat sich wieder hervorgetan. Den nimmt zwar ohnehin keiner mehr Ernst, aber als Angler muss man sich dabei schon mehr als nur ein bisschen fremdschämen.

Ralf, was mir auch nicht passt, ist, dass du dich freuen würdest, wenn das Gesetz tatsächlich praktisch umgesetzt würde. Es ist nicht sehr nett, seinen Kollegen Bußgelder an den Hals zu wünschen. Nicht mal dann, wenn es Bayern sind.

Das bayrische Rücksetzverbot sehe ich momentan als etabliert an, der bayrische Gesetzgeber streicht nicht in zwei Jahren ein Gesetz, das er gerade im letzten Jahr gestärkt hat.
Zielführend ist im Moment nur, an den Ursachen zu arbeiten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Erwin,

ich mag auf Deine persönlichen Vorwürfe nicht mehr eingehen. Für den letzten bist Du nicht Manns genug gewesen, das angebotene, klärende Telefongespräch anzunehmen. Zurückgenommen oder klargestellt hast Du es auch nicht. Das ist Charactersache, nun gut. 

Deine Frage nach meiner Verbandszugehörigkeit will ich gerne beantworten. Nach vielen Jahren aktiver Verbandsarbeit habe ich mich seinerzeit resignierend vom angeln zurückgezogen. 
Heute würde ich gerne wieder aktiver werden, alleine kann und mag ich mir die horrenden Vereinsbeiträge in meiner Gegend schlicht nicht leisten, bzw. mag auch nicht für erträgliche Gebühren einem Forellenteichverein beitreten. Eine Einzelmitgliedschaft im Verband ist leider nicht möglich, zumindest nicht als stimmberechtigtes Mitglied. 
Das man auch so Anteil nehmen und auch was erreichen kann, zeigt mir die Arbeit hier im Board. Zumindest in der recherchierenden Kommunikation mit Behörden, Vereinen und Verbänden. 

C&R ist in erster Linie eine moralische Angelegenheit. Ich teile fanatisches C&R nicht, sehe die Gefahren darin ebenso wie Du, jedoch an anderer Stelle. Schlimmer als C&R empfinde ich das aufzwängen persönlicher Moralvorstellungen. Cafabu hat das im Thema Reiter vs. Angler sehr schön beschrieben. 
C&R ist nach dem Tierschutzgesetz bundesweit angreifbar. Das ist ausreichend um jedem Bürger die Möglichkeit zu geben, seinen Unmut juristisch prüfen zu lassen. 

Ich sehe bei Dir eine enorme Diskrepanz in der Argumentation, wenn Du auf der einen Seite forderst gegen Hardcore C&R vorzugehen, auf der anderen Seite aber billigst oder zumindest billigend in Kauf nimmst dass, um C&R einzudämmen, Lebewesen per Gesetz zu einem sinnlosen Tod verdammt werden. 

Das "töten aus Prinzip" vorzuschreiben um eine Ideologie durchzusetzen, oder eine andere zu verbannen, ist nach meiner Empfindung eine gravierende Mißachtung vor dem Leben an sich und sollte mit allen Mitteln bekämpft werden. Auch wenn es sich nur um Fische handelt.

Ich muss also gar nicht angelpolitisch denken, um massivst gegen dieses Totschlaggesetz vorzugehen.


----------



## Oberlandler (6. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Oberlandler,
> verstehe ich das jetzt richtig ?
> die konsquente Missachtung eines Gesetzes ist demnach die typisch bayrische Form des Protestes ?



Ich würd nicht direkt Protest sagen, es ist eher so, dass es keinen wirklich interessiert, was die da oben wollen...

Wenn ich mir hier die Gegend anschaue in der ich wohne und da besonders meine Fischgewässer, da hat man immer so gefischt wie man heute fischt, das heißt, es rutscht einem mal ein Fisch aus der Hand man entnimmt aber auch Fische und wir haben hier einen recht ordentlichen Fischbestand. Also ist es wenn eher Traditionalismus denn Protest. Nach dem Motto : " Des ham ma oiwei scho so gmacht" (das haben wir immer schon so gemacht).

Das wissen die Vereine, Verbände, die Fischereibehörden und dulden es. Weil sie wissen, dass -zumindest der Einheimische- das schon richtig handhabt. Ich denke oder würde sogar sagen bin überzeugt, dass der Paragraph und besonders die Verschärfung sich weniger gegen uns richtet sondern eher gegen den hardcore C&R Angeltouristen.
Der normal fischende Tourist, dem mal ein Fisch entgleitet, wird sicherlich auch keine Probleme bekommen.
Und wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, dieser Fraktion durch eben dieses Gesetz gehörig auf die Finger zu hauen habe ich sicherlich nichts dagegen.
Ein schönes Beispiel hab ich da mit dieser Fraktion, das mich heute noch ärgert. Ich habe meine Jahreskarte hier doch schon einige Zeit, und vor ca 3 Jahren, war ich an einem meiner Stammplätz vom Ufer aus fischen und habe einen schönen 5 Pfund schweren Spiegler gefangen. Diesen abgeschlagen, weil ich gezielt auf so einen Karpfen aus war und wollte dann eigentlich nach Hause fahren um den Karpfen frisch zu verwerten, hatte Familienbesuch also genau die richtige Größe.
Neben mir waren Carphunter aus Hamburg,was ich mir von diesen 3 Personen anhören musste war nicht nur unverschämt sondern auch zu tiefst beleidigend. Die haben einen Karpfen nach dem Anderen gefangen ewiglange Fotosessions gemacht und die Tiere dann ins Wasser zurückgeschmissen. Nach diversen Beleidigungen und z.t. Drohungen bin ich abgezogen, hab die Polizei gerufen, hab mit dieser dann aus einiger Entfernung das treiben beobachtet die namen die Personalien auf und das wars dann. Die Möglichkeit mit dem Bußgeld war so leider noch nicht gegeben. Und ich bin nicht der Einzige, der mit solchen Leuten Probleme hatte und auch noch hat,und das ist nicht nur an meinem Gewässer so, das hört man von Bekannten aus den ganzen umligenden Landkreisen....
Von daher wird es wohl nicht so viel Interesse geben, diesen Paragraphen zu ändern. Mit diesem § hätten diese *********** wenigsten zur Kasse gebeten werden können.

Deswegen finde ich die Einmischung von Leuten die ausserhalb stehen mehr als befremdlich, ihr kennt einfach die Situation nicht. Und da es hier oft oder meistens gegen den VDSF  geht und auch meist von den gleichen Leuten, sehe ich hier eben doch einen privaten Kleinkrieg.... 
So viel für den Moment ist eh mehr als genug geworden


----------



## Oberlandler (6. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und so frage ich Dich nochmals wo das Problem liegt, einen Paragrafen zu verbannen den niemand gewollt hat, den keiner befolgt und der nicht von den Behörden durchgesetzt wird?
> 
> Wollt ihr denn wirklich bis in alle Zukunft mit dieser Furcht leben? Glaubt ihr denn wirklich, es gäbe keine Tierrechtler in Bayern, oder dass die alle blöde sind?
> 
> Also, wo ist Euer Problem ??



Also eigentlich wollt ich ja nur den einen Post schreiben aber ich werde auf deine Fragen trotzdem nochmal genau eingehen.

Ich habe im anderen Post schon geschrieben (mit Beispiel) warum ich gegen diesen Paragraphen nichts habe, so kann man auf schnellem Weg, die Leute vom Wasser fernhalten die man (und deinen Posts zufolge gehörst du da auch dazu) da nicht haben möchte, nämlich die hardcore C&R Fraktion. Personalien aufnehmen, melden und es gibt ein schönes Bußgeld, leider nutzen Angelverbote an bestimmten Gewässern nicht viel es muss den Leuten scheinbar ans Geld gehen, bis sie was ändern.

Ich lebe nicht mit Furcht und angle auch nicht mit Furcht, wenn man mit Augenmaß fischt stört einen dieser Paragraph überhaupt nicht. Und wer will mir Nachweisen, dass wenn ich z.B. 5 Renken gefangen  habe und einen Fisch den ich im Moment nicht verwerten kann, dass ich diesen absichtlich zurückgesetzt habe? Fische sind eben einfach glitischig. Wenn jmd. hingegen nur Releast hat er - ganz zu Recht- durch diesen § ein Problem.
Tierrechtler, ich denke du spielst hier auf PETA an gehen mir sonstwo vorbei. Und nicht nur mir, ausser in den großen Städten wie z.B. München haben die hier wohl sehr wenige bis gar keine Anhänger. Die nimmt hier einfach keiner Ernst. Auch zu diesen Spinnern könnt ich dir ein Erlebnis erzählen, das würde aber wirklich ausschweifen. Nur so viel obwohl ich einem eine watschn gegeben habe wurde gegen ihn wegen Hausfriedensbruch ermittelt.... Und ich glaube nicht, dass die blöd sind ich bin davon zu tiefst überzeugt#6

Das Problem ist, dass wir hier kein Problem haben, es aber u.a. von dir so dargestellt wird.

P.S.:
Wenn du mehr über mein Erlebnis mit Peta wissen möchtest kannst gerne nachfragen war a wirklicht lustige Geschichte:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Na, vielleicht kommen wir ja doch noch auf eine sachliche Ebene.




Oberlandler schrieb:


> Also eigentlich wollt ich ja nur den einen Post schreiben aber ich werde auf deine Fragen trotzdem nochmal genau eingehen.
> 
> Ich habe im anderen Post schon geschrieben (mit Beispiel) warum ich gegen diesen Paragraphen nichts habe, so kann man auf schnellem Weg, die Leute vom Wasser fernhalten die man (und deinen Posts zufolge gehörst du da auch dazu) da nicht haben möchte, nämlich die hardcore C&R Fraktion.
> 
> ...



Jo, so Begegnungen mit Tierrechtlern hatte ich auch schon. Im direkten Dialog mit Einzelspinnern kann das wirklich lustig sein.

Wusstest Du aber, dass es gegen die PETA Anzeigen wegen jugendgefährdender Inhalte auf Ihrer Website PETA Kid´s gegeben hat, und dass die Gerichte entschieden haben dass das Tierschutzansinnen der PETA höher zu bewerten ist, als der Jugendschutz ? Und die sind blöde und sollten nicht ernst genommen werden ?


----------



## ivo (6. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Ich frag mich was so schlimm an C&R ist. Die sind ja nach Meinung einiger an allem Schuld.|uhoh:
Jedoch sind sie es gar nicht. Im Gegenteil, Schuld ist der VDSF, der denkt, dass seine Sicht der Dinge die einzig wahre ist. Und Zusser hat es richtig erkannt, Menschen wie er sind an der Miesere Schuld. Sie stellen sich im Namen des Verbandes hin und schlagen dem Gesetzgeber vor, was alles ins Gesetzt muss. Dann wird halt unliebsames gern verboten. Frei nach dem Motto das Gesetzt hat an ein anderer gemacht, wir sind gar nicht Schuld daran. So wird das eigene Handeln verschleiert. Wenn dann Kritik kommt verbittet man sich die Einmischung. Gleichzeitig will man aber einen gemeinsamen Verband.

Der VDSF, inkl Landesverbände muss sich erst mal von Grund auf reformieren, bevor man über einen gemeinsamen Verband nachdenken kann. Ich lasse mir doch von den Betonköpfen aus Bayern und Württemberg nicht verbieten Fische zurück zu setzen und Nachts zu Angeln. Genauso lehne ich es ab das der VDSF zugriff auf den Gewässerfonds erhält. Die süddeutschen Länder müssen nun auch mal lernen, das wir einen Import ihres unzureichenden Systems ablehnen. Hier geht es nur umgekehrt, Bayern und Württemberg müssen vom Osten lernen und nicht nur die.


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

@Oberlandler,
zunächst mal danke für Deine ehrlichen und erklärenden Worte.
Mir ist bewußt, dass der §11 hauptsächlich wegen den Hardcore-C&R lern eingeführt wurde. Ob da jetzt ein Verband mitgewirkt hat oder nicht, ist doch im Mom ziemlich wurscht. Es gibt ihn.
Nun, Du schreibst, es ist eure Tradition so mit unliebsamen Gesetzen u. Verordnungen umzugehen. Das kann ich so akzeptieren !
Nur ich bin kein Bayer und als Tourist kann ich mich da nie sicher fühlen. Es gibt überall solche u. soche! Was ist denn, wenn ein Touristenhasser mich beobachtet, wie mir ein Fisch entgleitet u. anzeigt, er könnte behaupten ich wäre auch so ein Hardcore C&Rler. Es sei denn ich hätte bis dahin bereits mind. einen für die Küche abgeschlagen.
Bitte versteh mich nicht falsch, ich finde es gut, dass ein Bayer dem anderen nicht in die Suppe spukt ! Nur leider ist es so (wie überall) dass es sehr wohl einige gibt, die nur gar zu schnell dabei sind einem Nichtbayern in die Suppe zu spucken. Das sind sicherlich die Wenigsten, aber wenn mir da so jemand begegnet, bin ich am A....
Was C&R angeht, da gehen wir völlig konform miteinander!
Grüß Gott


----------



## Oberlandler (6. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

@ Ralle

das war vielleicht ein wenig unglücklich formuliert, ich meinte nicht, das du selbst ein hardcore C&Rler bist, sondern dass ich aus deinen Post meine gelesen zu haben, dass du bezüglich dieser Personengruppe so ziemlich die selben Ansichten hast wie ich. Sorry wenn das bissl blöd zu verstehen war aber nach 13 Stunden Dienst war als ich das Posting verfasst habe ein bissl müde

Und ich halte die PETA nach wie vor für dumm, nur weil sie eines beherrschen, nämlich den Leuten Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen für fragliche Aktionen, muss ich sie ja nicht für intelligent halten. Aber um die gehts hier ja auch gar nicht.
Und der einzelne den du hier beschreibst, naja solche Leute habens bei uns zugegebener Maßen nicht leicht. Es gibt immer wieder solche Leute, den einen ist der Gockel zu laut, den anderen die Kirchtumglocken und dem 3. stinkt der Misthaufen zu sehr. Die bekommen dann vor Gericht sogar z.t. Recht, aber ziehen nach gewisser Zeit trotzdem weg, da findet der Bayer schon Mittel und Wege.
Um die sorg ich mich hier ehrlich gesagt gar nicht.
Mit lebendem Köderfisch habe ich nie gefischt hab ich immer für falsch gehalten, einen Setzkescher habe ich, hab ihn auch mal benutzt ihn dann aber wieder verräumt, kann damit nicht viel anfangen und Nachtangeln ist erlaubt.


----------



## Franz_16 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



> Die Möglichkeit mit dem Bußgeld war so leider noch nicht gegeben.


Die Möglickeit ist seit mindestens 2004 (vorherige Versionen kenne ich nicht) gegeben. 

Die Änderungen die 2010 durchgeführt wurden dienen nicht dazu c&r zu erschweren bzw. besser bestrafen zu können. 

Das muss man einfach mal klar stellen. 

Version 2004:


> Fische, die unter Einhaltung der für sie festgesetzten Fangbeschränkungen nach Zeit und
> Maß gefangen worden sind sowie gefangene Fische ohne Fangbeschränkung dürfen nur in
> Übereinstimmung mit dem Hegeziel (Art. 1 Abs. 2 Satz 2 FiG) und dem Tierschutzrecht
> erneut ausgesetzt werden. Gefangene Fische anderer als der in Absatz 3 Satz1 genannten
> ...



Version 2010:


> Fische der in Abs. 3 Satz 1 genannten Arten, die unter Einhaltung der für sie festgesetzten
> Fangbeschränkungen nach Zeit und Maß gefangen worden sind, sowie gefangene Fische ohne Fangbeschränkung dürfen nur zur Erfüllung des Hegeziels (Art. 1 Abs. 2 Satz 2 BayFiG), unter Beachtung
> des Tierschutzrechts und *nach Maßgabe einer Entscheidung des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten* (§ 19
> Abs. 1 Satz 3) wieder ausgesetzt werden.
> ...



Auch Herr Braun findet da ganz klare Worte:


> § 11 Abs. 8 Satz 1 AVBayFiG entspricht im Wesentlichen dem bisherigen Rechtsstand. Das Zurücksetzen eines fangfähigen Fischs ist schon seit vielen Jahren an die Erfüllung des Hegeziels und die Beachtung des Tierschutzrechts gebunden. Hinzugekommen ist lediglich die ausdrückliche Forderung nach einer entsprechenden Entscheidung des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten.


----------



## Zusser (6. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Die Änderungen die 2010 durchgeführt wurden dienen nicht dazu c&r zu erschweren bzw. besser bestrafen zu können.
> 
> Das muss man einfach mal klar stellen.


Du hast offensichtlich Recht. Auch ich habe die Bußgeldbewehrung mit folgendem durcheinandergebracht:
*"Anders als bisher sind nicht nur vorsätzliche, sondern auch fahrlässige Verstöße gegen die AVBayFiG bußgeldpflichtig (§ 32 AVBayFiG)." *(Herr Braun)
Quelle: (http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/FiZ_3_2010_Seite_25_27.pdf)

Diese Erklärung des Herr Braun wurde seinerzeit in einem Forum so diskutiert, dass damit auch keine Fische mehr aus den Händen rutschen dürften. Zumindest nicht zu oft hintereinander.

In dem oben genannten Artikel wurde von Herrn Braun explizit dem C&R eine Absage erteilt mit Verweis auf § 11 Abs. 8 Satz 1 AVBayFiG. Speziell hat er darauf hingewiesen, dass nur der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte Fische zurücksetzen darf, wenn er das mit dem Hegeziel begründet. Nicht der Angler mit Erlaubnisschein.

Insofern  bin ich nach wie vor der Meinung, dass der Abs. 8 in erster Linie auf C&R zielt, wobei das 'versehentliche' Fangen von Hechten in der Schonzeit, während angeblich auf Zander gefischt wird, ein Grund sein könnte dass auch fahrlässige Verstöße gegen die AVBayFiG seit 2010 geahndet werden können.

Worin siehst du eigentlich den Grund für das Rücksetzverbot?


----------



## Fischhalter (6. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

> ...eigentlich den Grund für das Rücksetzverbot?

Hallo,

das Rücksetzverbot für die Schwarzmeergrundel ist zum Beispiel hier begründet:
http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/FiZ_3_2010_Seite_25_27.pdf


ein generelles Rücksetzverbot gibt es in Bayern bekanntlich #h nicht. Siehe zum Beispiel auch Frage 60 der Fischerprüfung 2011:
http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/fischerpruefung/24426/

Der erste link geht auch auf "catch & release" ein, ähnlich wie das Interview im ersten Beitrag.

Petri Heil

Fischhalter


----------



## Franz_16 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



> Worin siehst du eigentlich den Grund für das Rücksetzverbot?



@Zusser,
Ich kann es dir nicht genau sagen. 
Ich bin einfach zu jung und kenne die politische Situation in den 70ern, 80ern und weiten Teilen der 90ern nicht mehr. Deshalb ist nachfolgendes nur meine subjektive Vermutung die ich nicht belegen kann: 

Die Annahme, dass das Rückwurfverbot grundsätzlich an den C&Rlern liegen würde, ist meiner Meinung nach vollkommen falsch.
Auch wenn reines C&R heutzutage ein beliebtes Argument ist - und möglicherweise auch seine Berechtigung hat. Ursächlich gab es meiner Meinung nach andere Gründe. 

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gibt es ein Entnahmegebot schon relativ lange. C&R tauchte als "Massenphänomen" erst mit dem modernen Karpfenangeln also Anfang/Mitte der Neunziger auf. Die Entnahmepflicht besteht vermutlich schon länger. 

Meiner Meinung nach versuchte man seinerzeit, das Angeln als solches zu "Schützen". Um die Angelei grundsätzlich auf sichere Beine zu stellen, gab man den Nahrungserwerb als oberstes Ziel der Angelei aus - damit machte man sich vermeintlich unangreifbar. Im Sinne dessen war es nur konsequent, das auch gesetzlich zu verankern. Da es einigen mittlerweile dämmert, dass das kurzfristig vielleicht eine kluge Idee, mittel- und langfristig aber eher schlecht war - zieht man heutzutage die "extremistischen C&Rler" als Sündenböcke heran. 
Wobei das natürlich quatsch ist, weil das wie schon so oft hier gesagt, vom Tierschutzgesetz ausreichend abgedeckt wäre.  

Aber wie schon gesagt, ich kenne die politische Situation und die "Schützerbewegung" der 70er, 80er und 90er Jahre nicht um das genau zu beurteilen. Möglicherweise war es damals der einzige Ausweg weil man aufgrund der gesellschaftlichen Situation als Angler nicht mit breiter Brust auftreten konnte, möglicherweise war es aber auch eine grundsätzlich falsche Einstellung zum eigenen Hobby/Sport der handelnden Personen, die solche Auswüchse zuließen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

hmmm, eigentlich völlig wurscht, wer damals mit welcher Begründung für dieses Gesetz plädierte.
Fakt ist, heute wird es hauptsächlich mit extremen C&R begrüdet.
Und wenn ich mir da mal so manche Auswüchse ansehe, kann ich das auch gut nachvollziehen und verstehen. (siehe Karpfenschnitzen hier im Karpfentrööt)
Dennoch  hat man mM weit über das Ziel hinausgeschossen.
Eben weil auch dies bereits durch das Tierschutzgesetz abgedeckt ist.
Dennoch


----------



## ivo (6. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Fischhalter schrieb:


> > ...eigentlich den Grund für das Rücksetzverbot?
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...



Ich würde jetzt hier gern schreiben was ich davon halte. Mein Anstand verbietet es mir. 

Um es mal vornehm auszudrücken, die Bayern sind in meinen Augen mit dieser Verordnung Schlächter, ich nenne so was immer Gefriertruhenangler. |evil:
Dann behaupten einige sie scheren sich einen D... um die Verordnung. Auch ein Weg.
Wie kann man nur so verbohrt sein und den C&R, z.B. den Karpfenanglern diesen Müll in die Schuhe zu schieben? Wenn sich ein paar von denen ein Gewässer vornehmen und jeden Fisch abkloppen den sie fangen, ist der Tümpel innerhalb kürzester Zeit leer. Und das soll dann gut sein? Ihr begreift wohl nicht das ihr euch mit solch einer Regelung selber ins Knie schießt! Oder wer bezahlt bei euch den Besatz? Jeder Verein müsste eigentlich froh sein wenn nicht jeder Schwanz mit einem Knüppel begrüßt wird. 

Ach ich vergass, Bayern ist so reich, da zahlt das Land den Besatz. Mir liegt noch was auf der Zunge, aber das verbietet sich (leider)...

Zu den obigen Links, der erste zeigt nur das was hier in Post 1 erklärt wurde. Der zweite kann wohl nur ein schlechter Scherz sein. Jeder der nachschaut sieht das ab 01.10. die Bafo in Bayern geschont ist. Ist ja wohl klar das die wieder zurück geht.|uhoh:


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

@ Ivo,
ruhig Blut Kumpel 
Die Bayern selbst sind in meinen Augen und für mein Empfinden genauso wenig Massen-Fischschlächter, wie andere auch.


----------



## Fischhalter (6. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Ivo schrieb:
>Zu den obigen Links, der erste zeigt nur das was hier in
>Post 1 erklärt wurde. Der zweite kann wohl nur ein 
>schlechter Scherz sein.

Hallo,

klar war der 2.e Link ein Scherz, aber angesichts der Verbissenheit, mit der in diesem Tröööt manchmal diskutiert wurde, fand ich ihn gar nicht so schlecht.

Streng genommen gibt es den Ausdruck Rücksetzverbot im Paragraph 11 aber nicht, auch wenn er im Interview verwendet wird, siehe Punkte 6 und 8 im Paragraph 11:
http://by.juris.de/by/FischGAV_BY_2004_P11.htm
(Deswegen der "gute" Scherz.)

Der erste Link in meinem vorigen Beitrag, der sich auch im Beitrag von Zusser findet, fasst die "offizielle" Sichtweise für den Angler zusammen und ergänzt gut das Interview. Als ich mich vorhin durch Teile des Tröööts kämpfte, war ich nicht immer sicher, ob alle das Interview oder den Paragraph 11 gelesen haben.

Ich habe (als geborener Nichtbayer) gerade in Bayern die Fischerprüfung abgelegt und bin selbst eher für eine sehr verantwortungsbewusst gehandhabte Rücksetzmöglichkeit, weil ich, ehrlich gesagt, nicht jeden geangelten Fisch verwerten will, der nicht gerade geschont ist. Ich sehe aber auch die Einschränkungen durch das Tierschutzgesetz und die Gesellschaft. Als ich in der Arbeit erwähnte, dass ich jetzt die Fischerprüfung machen würde, hörte ich durchaus ein paar kritische Stimmen. Die Mehrzahl davon waren übrigens Neu-Bayern. Eine Einschätzung, dass die Bayern Schlächter oder Gefriertruhenangler wären, ist sicher der Hitzigkeit der Diskussion geschuldet.

Gruß

Fischhalter


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Fischhalter schrieb:


> Ich sehe aber auch die Einschränkungen durch das Tierschutzgesetz und die Gesellschaft.
> 
> Und genau da liegt der juristisch wunde Punkt dieses Paragraphen. Das Tierschutzgesetz schreibt zum töten eines Tieres einen vernünftigen Grund vor. Dieser kann, wie bei den Grundeln und anderen Neozoen, die Hege alleine sein. Eine Verwertungsabsicht muss da gar nicht vorliegen.
> Anders ist das bei heimischen Arten, die nur wenn der Bestand zu hoch ist, alleine aus Hegegründen getötet werden dürfen.
> ...



Dem letzten Absatz schließe ich mich an. Man darf eine gewisse Naivität feststellen, ohne böse zu sein. Vielleicht auch nur eine fatale Fehleinschätzung möglicher Folgen. Ansonsten denke ich, sind Bayerische Fischer nicht mehr oder weniger waidgerecht als alle anderen Bundesbürger.


----------



## Sailfisch (6. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Meine Fresse! Das ist aber mal eine spannende und ausführliche Diskussion. 

Vorab: Vielen Dank an Ralle, der mit dem Interview die Thematik auf die Agenda gesetzt hat. 

Dank auch an Franz, der klargestellt hat, dass die Änderung die Rechtslage nur präzisiert hat, im Grunde aber bereits vorher nichts anders galt. 

Meine Sicht ist folgende:

Ein Rückwurfverbot, wie es die Ausführungsverordnung zum BayFischG vorsieht, verstößt gegen § 17 TierSchG. Die Argumentation durch den Tod entstünden kein Schmerz, vermag ich nicht nachzuvollziehen. Der Wortlaut von § 17 ist eindeutig. Und ich kann absolut nicht verstehen, wie es damit in Einklang zu bringen ist, wenn ich beim Forellenfischen ein Rotauge fange, was ich dann kraft gesetzlicher Anordnung vor die Rübe hauen soll, ohne dafür einen vernünftigen Grund zu haben. 

Klarstellend noch der Hinweis, die Verordnung ist kein Parlamentsgesetz, sondern wird vom Ministerium erlassen, so dass Herr Braun als zuständiger Bearbeiter auch der richtige Ansprechpartner war. 

Auf der einen Seite schätze ich die bayerische Einstellung "Mir san Mir, was schert uns das Geschwätz anderer". Gleichwohl sehe auch ich, durch die nunmehr verschärfte Regelung, dunkle Wolken am Anglerhimmel aufziehen, weshalb auch ich es für nötig erachte, sich gegen die Verordnung zu wenden. 

Derlei Verordnungen und Gesetzesauslegung sind der Sargnagel des Angelns und können kurz oder lang zu einem gänzlichen Verbot führen. 

Ich bin gespannt, wie lange der Rekurs auf den Nahrungserwerb als Rechtfertigungsgrund noch geduldet wird. Letztlich überleben in Deutschland viele Menschen, auch ohne dass sie angeln gehen. 

Das ist zwar überspitzt formuliert, sollte aber den Kern treffen. 

Wenn Herr Braun und andere das Angeln verbieten wollen, weil sie es generell als tierschutzwidrig ansehen, dann dürfen sie dies im demokratischen Rechtsstaat fordern. Ich muss es aber nicht gutheißen und kann mich dagegen wehren. Weniger erbaulich, finde ich es, dass dergleichen hier quasi durch die Hintertür eingeführt werden soll (Salamitaktik). Wenn man das will, dann soll man es offen artikulieren und den Souverän, den Wähler, entscheiden lassen. 

Auch wenn wir mittlerweile einen sehr hohen Anteil an Realitätsflüchtlingen in der Bevölkerung haben, ich glaube und hoffe, dass diese Abstimmung zu Gunsten der Angler und des Fischens ausgehen würde. 

Abschließend eine Literaturempfehlung für alle, die sich der Sache auch mal philosophisch nähern wollen:


http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/maerz-2008/rezension-vorwaerts-zur-natur.html


----------



## Zusser (6. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Bevor ich anfange: Das Rückwurfverbot finde ich schlecht und meine, man sollte es durch geeignetere Regelungen ersetzen.

Mich jetzt aber wie ein 3-jähriges Kind hinzustellen und trotzig "Ich will das aber nicht!" zu brüllen ist albern. Genauso albern wie einen Fischereiverband als dafür verantwortlich zu beschimpfen.
Sowas nutzt niemandem und man disqualifiziert sich auf Dauer nur selbst.

Wenn man diese Regelung wegbekommen will, muss man meiner Meinung nach erstmal herausfinden, welchen Sinn sie hat, bzw. was sich der Gesetzgeber davon erhofft und - vor allem - ob sich die in das Rückwurfverbot gesetzen Erwartung erfüllt haben.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass es hauptsächlich darum geht, C&R zu unterbinden. 

Ein anderer Grund wäre noch der Schutz der Fischbestände.
Das klingt auf den ersten Blick unsinnig, deshalb eine kurze Erklärung dazu.
In meinem Verein war es in den 80/90ern generell verboten, Forellen zu releasen. Das galt selbst für untermaßige Fische! Der Grund bestand darin, dass unterstellt wurde, dass eine Forelle empfindlich ist und meistens verludert wenn sie zurückgesetzt wird. Es haben die allermeisten mit Wurm gefischt, da war diese Ansicht gar nicht so falsch.

Da es enge Fangbegrenzungen bei uns gibt, (3 (Edel)fische) pro Tag), hätte sonst mancher seine kleinen Forellen zurückgesetzt, in der Hoffnung, danach noch eine große zu fangen.
Es logisch, dass es für den Bestand besser ist, wenn 3 kleine Forellen mitgenommen werden, als wenn 2 zurückgesetzt und noch 3 entnommen werden.
Dass die Rechnung für C&Rler anders aussieht ist mir klar, die sind allerdings (vermutlich) bei uns in der Minderzahl.

Ein weiterer positiver Aspekt ist, dass z.B. Waller entnommen werden müssen, weil sie die natürliche Artenverteilung negativ beeinflussen. Das muss man jetzt nicht diskutieren, das wird in Fachkreisen so gesehen.
Das Beispiel Rotauge beim Forellengeln spricht auch für das Rückwurfverbot. Begründung: Rotaugen leben naturgemäß nicht in der Forellenregion und müssen deshalb entnommen werden. Dito Hechte und sogar Aale. Siehe diesjährige Fischerprüfung. 
Ich billige diese Gründe nicht uneingeschränkt, hier muss man mich deshalb nicht perönlich angreifen.

C&R über das Tierschutzgesetz in den Griff zu bekommen, ist trotz der Ansicht vieler Hobbyjuristen hier anscheinend nicht ohne Weiteres möglich.
Ich erinnere an das (einzige?) C&R-Urteil, durch das der Angler nicht wegen C&R, sondern wegen dem unnötig langen Fotografieren verurteilt wurde.


Derzeit wird laut Ralle auch in SH über ein entsprechendes Rückwurfverbot nachgedacht.
Wenn man bei diesem aktuellen Entwurf versucht herauszufinden, *wer *das Verbot haben will und *was *damit erreicht werden soll, gibt es doch immerhin einmal einen Ansatzpunkt.
Man kann nämlich versuchen herauszufinden, ob in Bayern die selben Gedanken hinter dem Rückwurfverbot stehen und ob es in Bayern diesbezüglichen Nutzen bringt.

Wenn man es richtig machen will, muss man natürlich auch gleich alternative Methoden vorschlagen um das angestrebte Ziel zu erreichen.

Alternativ kann jemand hingehen und Klage gegen das Gesetz erheben. Hier wurde mehrmals mit Überzeugung behauptet, dass das Gesetz definitiv gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstößt und somit hinfällig ist.
Wenn das wirklich so sicher ist, sollte es doch kein Problem sein, eine entsprechende Klage auf den Weg zu bringen. Es fallen ja keine Kosten an, da das Verfahren mit Sicherheit gewonnen wird. Ich glaube das leider nicht und würde einen sachlichen, konstruktiven Ansatz vorschlagen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Zusser schrieb:


> Wenn man diese Regelung wegbekommen will, muss man meiner Meinung nach erstmal herausfinden, welchen Sinn sie hat, bzw. was sich der Gesetzgeber davon erhofft und - vor allem - ob sich die in das Rückwurfverbot gesetzen Erwartung erfüllt haben.
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung, dass es hauptsächlich darum geht, C&R zu unterbinden.
> 
> ...



Eine Klage, bzw. ein Normenkontrollverfahren wird vermutlich der letzte Weg sein, der zu beschreiten ist. Mit Sachverstand und gesundem Menschenverstand lässt sich in unserem Land offenbar gar nix mehr regeln. 

Den sachlichen, konstruktiven Ansatz haben wir schon oft genug geschrieben. 
_
„Ein gefangener Fisch, der aufgrund von Größe oder Art unter Beachtung  der Hegeregelung keiner sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt werden kann, ist  unverzüglich und unversehrt zurückzusetzen.“                      _

Fertig.


----------



## Sailfisch (7. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Vieles was beide Vorredner geschrieben haben, teile ich. 

Allerdings halte dich die Arbeit des VDSF auch für kritikwürdig und deshalb ist unser Verein - nachdem wir versucht haben etwas zu ändern - auch ausgetreten. Ich zahle doch keinen Beitrag dafür, dass der Verband solche gesetzliche Regelungen auch noch begrüßt. Wenn er sie schon nicht verhindern kann, dann kann man aber trotzdem dagegen Position beziehen. 

Jupp, das Ziel ist klar, weiter gegen C&R vorzugehen. Den Bayern passt es halt nicht, dass man weitläufig der Ansicht ist, dass sich eben kein allgemeines Rückwurfverbot aus dem Tierschutzgesetz herleiten lässt.
http://www.anglerboard.de/werbimg/A...zen_des_Fischereirechts_Jendrusch_Niehaus.pdf 

Die Intention kann ich verstehen, die Regelung schießt aber weit über das Ziel heraus. Das Regel-Ausnahme-Verhältnis wird auf den Kopf gestellt. Es versteht sich doch von selbst, dass in Fällen, in denen eine Fischart ein Überpopulation entwickelt (etwa Barsch/Waller/Weißfisch), es dem Fischereirechtsinhaber erlaubt sein muss, für diese Fische ein generelles Rückwurfgebot festzulegen. Diese Regel-Ausnahme-Konstellation stellt aber die bayerische Verordnung auf den Kopf, weshalb ich auch bei meiner Meinung bleibe, dass sie mit dem Tierschutzgesetz nicht vereinbar ist. 

Aber wie heißt es doch, 2 Juristen, 3 Meinungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



> Im übrigen haben sich hier auch Volljuristen der Meinung angeschlossen, dass §11 mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit gegen das Bundestierschutzgesetz verstößt.


Kai ist sogar Richter....



> Den sachlichen, konstruktiven Ansatz haben wir schon oft genug geschrieben.


Das Problem ist, dass man reines C+R Angeln (wenn man das will ich seh dazu keine Notwendigkeit) nicht per einschränkendem Gesetz verbieten kann.
Man kann nur allgemein schreiben, dass das fangen nur zum sofortigen zurücksetzen verboten ist.

Da aber Angler oft ja Fische zurücksetzen MÜSSEN (Schonzeit, Schonzeit, Hege, keine vernünftige Verwertungsmöglichkeit etc.), können Petaner zwar viele Anzeigen diesbezüglich schreiben, kommen aber praktisch nie damit durch, da der Staatsanwalt beweisen MUSS, dass ein Angler tatsächlich nur zum angeln ging, um Fische wieder zurückzusetzen (in Deutschland muss noch immer die Schuld bewiesen werden und nicht die Unschuld..).

Das ist faktisch unmöglich, da es viele legale Gründe zum zurücksetzen gibt und jeder Angler darauf ausweichen kann..

Wenn dann wie in Bayern ein allgemeines Abknüppelgebot kommt, um das zu unterbinden, ändert sich nichts an der Situation, ausser dass den Anglern in Bayern (zuerst, bis der Unfug Schule macht in ganz Deutschland) dadurch extreme Einschränkungen drohen, sobald die mal das Gesetz anfangen auch durchzusetzen - nur ändern wird sich nix, wenn Landesgesetze augenscheinlich gegen das TSG verstossen..

Das Schlimme:
Wenn das Gesetzgeber so wollen, die im Normalfall weder von anglerischer Praxis noch von  Anstand und Respekt gegenüber Natur und Kreatur eine Ahnung haben, ist das eine Sache.

Wenn aber "Angler"verbände diese Gefahren nicht sehen und sogar dieses Unsinnsgesetz noch unterstützen, dann wirds in meinen Augen halt nur noch peinlich..

Vor allem dann, wenn man sieht wie das in vielen anderen Bundesländern ebenfalls  tierschutzgerecht, aber mehr an anglerischer Praxis und Respekt vor Kreatur und Natur orientiert, gelöst wurde.

Und der Vorschlag liegt auf dem Tisch, wie Ralle ja schon sagte, wie es auch die Grünen sehen und wie es auch Richter sehen:
Man MUSS sich als Angler ans TSG halten und DARF daher keinen Fisch töten, den man nicht sinnvoll verwerten kann.

Daher MUSS eigentlich in JEDES Landesfischereigesetz ein Satz wie dieser:



> „Ein gefangener Fisch, der aufgrund von Größe oder Art unter Beachtung der Hegeregelung keiner sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt werden kann, ist unverzüglich und unversehrt zurückzusetzen.“



Sofern man das will (ich selber habe kein Problem mit reinem C+R, mancher Gesetzgeber ja augenscheinlich schon), kann man noch den Satz voranfügen:


> Angeln, nur um Fische wieder zurückzusetzen, ist nicht erlaubt.



*Das SOLLTE jeder Verband anstreben in JEDEM Bundesland..*

Selbst die Grünen (nicht gerade als "die Anglerfreunde" bekannt) sind da anglerfreundlicher  und gesetzeskundiger als mancher Verband(sfunktionär) - traurig, oder??:


			
				Die Grünen schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Landesregelung, welche das Töten eines jeden gefangenen Fisches außerhalb von Schonzeit, Schonmaß oder Hegeregelungen vorschreibt,* ohne darauf Rücksicht zu nehmen, inwieweit der Angler den gefangenen Fisch auch sinnvoll verwerten kann,  ist dagegen mit dem Tierschutzgesetz unvereinbar*.


----------



## Oberlandler (7. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Also eure Bemühungen in Ehren, ich hab einfach nur Bauchschmerzen wenn sich wer von "ausserhalb" in die bayerische Gesetzgebung einmischt. Da kommt, wenn überhaupt nichts besseres dabei raus, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. Wer die bayerische Politik verfolgt weiß, dass man sich nicht gerne was sagen lässt und das alles lieber ein wenig anders regelt, nämlich so, wie es den verantwortlichen passt.
Grundsätzlich kann man nicht sagen, dass wir damit unbedingt schlecht fahren, im Vergleich zu den anderen Bundesländern, aber es gibt eben, sagen wir mal Ausreisser.
Also nehme ich das Gesetz zur Kenntnis, es geht mir aber in Wahrheit sonst wo vorbei. Mich interessiert nämlich wirklich nicht was die in München sich ausdenken.
Das hat mit Naivität nichts zu tun. Und auch nicht damit, dass mir eventuelle Folgen nicht bewusst wären. 
Für den Fall, dass es mal ein Problem geben würde, was sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, weil es die Anderen hier, u.a. die Fischereiaufseher auch nicht wirklich interessiert, lass ich es einfach darauf ankommen, egal wie viele Instanzen es benötigt und egal was es kosten würde.
Wir haben das schon immer so gemacht und fertig.
Und das sitzt auch in den Köpfen vieler Richter und Staatsanwälte oder warum meint ihr dass die CSU in meinem Wahlbezirk, trotz Zuzug immer noch bei knapp 60% liegt?
Richtig weil man die immer schon gewählt hat#6
So und jetzt wieder ernsthaft. Es ist noch nix passiert und es wird nix passieren. Die Vereine suchen schon die richtigen Leute aus, die Aufseher werden und daran wird sich auch nichts ändern.

Achja und zum Herrn IVO
Sprich ruhig aus was du dir denkst, mir ist es lieber jemand sagt das, was er sich denkt anstatt Nebelkerzen zu zünden und Andeutungen zu machen. Wir Totschläger und Gefriertruhenangler halten das schon aus.
Du musst dann aber auch mit der Retourkutsche leben können....
Also sprich aus was du denkst oder lass es und schmeiß nicht mit Andeutungen um dich. So etwas kann ich schon mal grundsätzlich nicht ausstehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



> Es ist noch nix passiert und es wird nix passieren. Die Vereine suchen schon die richtigen Leute aus, die Aufseher werden und daran wird sich auch nichts ändern.


Wart mal ab, was passiert, wenn die Behörde aufwacht und das Recht  anfängt durchzusetzen...

Dann nützt nix mehr, was Vereine und Aufseher an weggucken praktiziern.

Deswegen ist es in meinen Augen unabdingbar, dass Verbände und Angler daran arbeiten, dass Gesetz in Bayern tierschutzgerecht geändert wird und dass verhindert wird, dass solcher Unfug in anderen Ländern eingeführt wird..


----------



## Oberlandler (7. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wart mal ab, was passiert, wenn die Behörde aufwacht und das Recht  anfängt durchzusetzen...
> 
> Dann nützt nix mehr, was Vereine und Aufseher an weggucken praktiziern.
> 
> Deswegen ist es in meinen Augen unabdingbar, dass Verbände und Angler daran arbeiten, dass Gesetz in Bayern tierschutzgerecht geändert wird und dass verhindert wird, dass solcher Unfug in anderen Ländern eingeführt wird..



Ja da bin ich ja mal gespannt, bis die Behörde das macht. Nur welche denn und wie solls sie das machen? Glaubst du die Beamten kommen hinter ihren Schreibtischen hervor und gehen selbst ans Wasser?
Oder meinst du die Schicken die Polizei zum kontrollieren, das stelle ich mir lustig vor wenn da zwei Beamte in Grün über den See rudern und Angler kontrolieren, hier bei uns gibt es nämlich schon mal gar keine Wasserschutzpolizei.
Dann blieben noch die Ordnungsämter, aber die haben mit Strafzettel schreiben genug zu tun, ausserdem ist das für die Komunen sicherlich einträglicher...
Ja wer bleibt denn dann noch? Niemand.
Also müsste man eine neue Behörde gründen Personal einstellen und das ganze bayernweit....
Daran glaubst du selbst nicht, oder?
Also mach ich mir da keinen Streß


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Spätestens wenn Petaner das mitkriegen und anzeigen, werden die handeln müssen.


----------



## gründler (7. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn Petaner das mitkriegen und anzeigen.


 
Haben sie schon mitgekriegt.

Gestern auf der Messe in Bremen wurde darüber auch eifrig Disku.und laut hören sagen ist das schon bei Petra angekommen,oder es wurde evtl.sogar nachgeholfen das es ankommt.

Nur noch ne frage der zeit bis wir was zu lesen bekommen.

lg|wavey:


----------



## Oberlandler (7. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Na da bin ich mal auf die Schlagzeile gespannt. 
"Peta zeigt Angler an weil er einen Fisch nicht getötet hat".

Ich hab öfter mal mim Veterinäramt zu tun ( kleine Landwirtschaft im Nebenerwerb) und ich kenne deren Meinung über Peta, von daher:g

Ich denke wir nehmen die viel zu wichtig und stärken sie dadurch sogar. Wenn man immer über Peta redet vor denen Angst hat und sich mit ihnen abgibt, stärkt man sie unbewusst. So sehe ich dass zumindest. Welche Art von Öffentlichkeit die bekommen ist denen doch volkommen egal. Je mehr sich ernsthafte Verbände (Natur-, Tierschutz, etc.) sich mit denen beschäftigen, desto ernster werden die im Endeffekt noch von Personen, die deren wahre Intentionen nicht kennen, genommen. Von daher "Who the f*** is PETA?"
Da setz ich mich lieber mim NABU auseinander, die haben wenigstens Leute die Wissen, wovon sie reden


----------



## Zusser (7. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Oberlandler schrieb:


> Na da bin ich mal auf die Schlagzeile gespannt.
> "Peta zeigt Angler an weil er einen Fisch nicht getötet hat".
> 
> Ich denke wir nehmen die viel zu wichtig und stärken sie dadurch sogar.


Ganz meine Meinung. Das kommt bei Meschen, die diesen Verein mit Spenden füttern, nicht gut an.
Die Peta wird immer öffter von interessierten Kreisen als Schreckgespenst aus dem Schrank geholt um die eigene Meinung zu untermauern, wenn keine Argumente da sind.



gründler schrieb:


> [..]und laut  hören sagen ist das schon bei Petra angekommen,*oder es wurde evtl.sogar  nachgeholfen das es ankommt*.


Hätte ich das geschrieben, hätte man mir wohl wieder einen persönlichen Angriff unterstellt.


----------



## biotoecus (7. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Moin moin,
wir sterben noch an unseren Vorschriften. Aber: Grau ist alle Theorie. Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.
Gruß biotoecus.


----------



## Franz_16 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

@Gründler, Oberlandler, Zusser

Ich habe euere letzten Beiträge entfernt. 
Persönliche Anfeindungen bringen nichts, außer Verwarnungen und Sperren!

Eure Ethnologie-Theorien diskutiert ihr bitte per PN!


----------



## Oberlandler (8. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Ok....
Sorry


----------



## Zusser (8. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Gründler, Oberlandler, Zusser
> 
> Ich habe euere letzten Beiträge entfernt.


Ach Mensch, hättest die drei Beiträge lieber in                                            *Witze und Lustiges* verschoben, dann hätten alle was davon gehabt! :vik:


----------



## Oberlandler (8. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Zusser schrieb:


> Ach Mensch, hättest die drei Beiträge lieber in                                            *Witze und Lustiges* verschoben, dann hätten alle was davon gehabt! :vik:



Wär auch a Möglichkeit gewesen:q
Aber jetzt zurrück zum Thema sonst bekomm ich noch mehr ärger|rotwerden


----------



## Franz_16 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



> Aber jetzt zurrück zum Thema


Ich bitte darum.

@gründler
Das Thema ist durch, ok*!*?


----------



## gründler (8. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Ich schreib hier zum thema,aber das scheint wohl nicht zu jucken.

Oder gehört ne Erklärung über das TSG....und co.nicht zum thema.

Wenn nicht dann bin ich wohl zu blöd zum thema zu schreiben.

Ich beleidige nicht....schribe zum thema,aber es wird gelöscht.

Dann bitte.


----------



## Oberlandler (8. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Es ging wohl darum, dass du am Anfang was zum Thema geschrieben hast, und dann bissl in Richtung "ihr Bayern" abgeglitten bist. Darauf hin habe ich geantwortet einen Satz geschrieben den ich so schlimm gar nicht fand, ich wurde verwarnt und die Beiträge gelöscht.... 
Schreib eben nochmal den Anfnag deines Posts mit der Petra und lass den Rest weg, dann kann ich antworten und lass den bösen,bösen Satz weg und weiter gehts#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Was ich immer noch nicht verstehe:
Was will der Gesetzgeber mit dem Unfug, der ja nicht mit dem TSG vereinbar ist, eigentlich wirklich erreichen?

Gerade wenn man bedenkt, dass das bayrische Gesetz hinsichtlich der Hälterung von Fischen/Setzkescher eigentlich für Angler vorbildlich ist.

Und warum befürworten das die Verbände noch, statt gegen ein solch unsinniges Gesetz zu kämpfen?

So wie viele andere Bundesländer sich am Setzkescherparagraphen aus Bayern ein Beispiel nehmen sollten....

Da kommt sogar letztlich wieder die Fusion ins Spiel:
Warum stehen nicht ALLE Verbandsfunktionäre grundsätzlich dafür ein, in GANZ Deutschland zu versuchen, für den jeweiligen Aspekt (ob Rückwurf, Nachtangeln, Setzkescher etc.) den für Angler besten Paragraphen, der schon geltendes Recht in einem Bundesland ist, in ALLEN Bundesländern durchzusetzen?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3244180&postcount=27


----------



## Honeyball (8. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Gute Frage, Thomas.
Aber vielleicht müssen wir uns einfach von dem Idealbild des sich für die Anglerinteressen einsetzenden Verbandsfunktionärs lösen und einfach zugestehen, dass auch dort und gerade in führenden Positionen sehr viele langjährige Ex-Idealisten sitzen, denen die Energie für kritische Diskussionen mit Politikern durch jahr(zehnt)elange Verbands- und Lobbyarbeit völlig abhanden gekommen ist.
Da wird dann schnell mal statt der bestmöglichen Lösung für alle der einfache Weg des geringsten Widerstandes eingeschlagen, mit dem offenkundigen Ergebnis, dass ein allgemein als unsinnig angesehenes Landesgesetz ein reines Papierdasein führt ohne faktisch angewendet zu werden.
Natürlich ist das für jeden gradlinig denkenden Menschen ein Unding bzw. ein juristisch nicht tragbarer Zustand mit der Gefahr, dass irgendwer irgendwann mal auf die Einhaltung der Papierform pocht. Aber so sind sie halt da im tiefen Süden...#c
:m


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Zitat Thomas
"Warum stehen nicht ALLE Verbandsfunktionäre grundsätzlich dafür ein, in GANZ Deutschland zu versuchen, für den jeweiligen Aspekt (ob Rückwurf, Nachtangeln, Setzkescher etc.) den für Angler besten Paragraphen, der schon geltendes Recht in einem Bundesland ist, in ALLEN Bundesländern durchzusetzen?"

wiel wir in einem föderalistischem System leben. Da will jedes BL eine gewisse Souveränität bewahren um sagen zu können "wir machen es anders (besser). Dies gilt für alle Bundesländer, nicht nur für die Bayern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



> wiel wir in einem föderalistischem System leben.


Und was hats uns Anglern gebracht?

Muss man das so akzeptieren, nur weils so ist?

Kann deswegen nicht ein gemeinsamer, starker, anglerfreundlicher  Bundesverband dafür sorgen, dass ALLE Funktionäre in JEDEM Bundesland für Erleichterungen kämpfen (MÜSSEN!), statt für sinnlose Restriktionen?

Was haben bayrische Angler davon, dass ihr Verband ein solch sinnloses Gesetz unterstützt?

Warum steht der Verband da nicht hin, und orientiert sich an geltendem Recht in Deutschland in anderen Bundesländern, wo das anglerfreundlicher und tierschutzgerecht(er) gelöst wurde?

Nur, weil sie ihr föderalistisches Süppchen kochen wollen?

Braucht man solche Funktionäre und Verbände?

MUSS sich da nicht endlich was ändern?

Sollte da nicht in JEDEM Landesverband genügend Kompetenz und vernünftige Leute vorhanden sein?

Wieso tun die nichts und die sturen, alten Betonköpfe in den verkrusteten Strukturen bleiben weiter an der Macht?

Warum nicht so vorbildlich und anglerfreundlich beim Rückwurfgesetz wie beim Setzkescher in Bayern?


----------



## angler1996 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

nur als Vermutung
vielleicht hat ja mancher Angler auch dafür gestimmt 8Oder sich zumnindest so geäußert), die Regelung zumindest so ähnlich zu formulieren und der Verband hat das so an die bayerische Staatsregierung heran getragen. Gründe dafür könnten vielfälltig sein, von der Ablehnung reinen C&R , Futterneid auf die Karphunter, die ja alles wegfangen etc. Das liegt ja in der Entstehung ja doch etwas zurück und die Auffassung zum Angeln hat sich ja nun doch im Laufe der Zeit verändert. Es war doch völlig normal gefangene Fische zu entnehmen ( das ist es heute berechtigter Weise immer noch)  und auch hauptgrund zu Angeln, aber die Auffassung , was ein vernünftiger Grund nach Tierschutzgestz ist, hat sich m.E. auch erst entwickelt.
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Und?
Das ist - wie mit der Fusion - Geschichte....

Ich persönlich verlange von Funktionären, dass sie in der Gegenwart leben und handeln...


----------



## Honeyball (8. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Vielleicht weil es die Süßigkeiten nur dann gibt, wenn man auch anderswo in 'nen sauren Apfel beißt#c
Aber selbst wenn wir *einen* gemeinsamen starken (Bundes-)Verband hätten, würde es am Föderalismus nichts ändern. Wir bräuchten also unter dessen Dach auch überall gemeinsame starke Landesverbände, die es sich zum Ziel setzen, in ihrem jeweiligen Bundesland mal gesetzgeberisch aufzuräumen und alte Zöpfe wie überflüssige Kröpfe loszuwerden.
Oder alternativ bzw. ergänzend dazu engagierte und mitdenkende Menschen, die sich verbandsunabhängig für solche Ziele stark machen.


----------



## Honeyball (8. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Nachtrag:
Und natürlich müssten all diese in der Gegenwart leben und an die Zukunft denken, statt auf Traditionen zu beharren und die sich ändernden Rahmenbedingungen zu ignorieren.


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Thomas
akzeptieren musst Du es nicht, nur als gegeben erst mal hinnehmen.
und natürlich sollten die Verbände darauf hinarbeiten Erleichterungen statt Erschwernisse herbeizuführen.
Auch das gilt für jedes Bundesland !!
Bei genauerem Hinsehen tut sich da ja auch langsam etwas. LV - Sh wehrt sich gegen Rückwurfverbot, LV- NRW sieht Verzehr nicht als einzigen Grund zum Angeln an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



> Aber selbst wenn wir *einen* gemeinsamen starken (Bundes-)Verband hätten, würde es am Föderalismus nichts ändern. Wir bräuchten also unter dessen Dach auch überall gemeinsame starke Landesverbände, die es sich zum Ziel setzen, in ihrem jeweiligen Bundesland mal gesetzgeberisch aufzuräumen und alte Zöpfe wie überflüssige Kröpfe loszuwerden.
> Oder alternativ bzw. ergänzend dazu engagierte und mitdenkende Menschen, die sich verbandsunabhängig für solche Ziele stark machen.


So seh ich das auch...


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

@Honey,
ja richtig, und auch wir sollten in der Gegenwart bleiben und nicht ständig nach Schuldigen suchen, wie wer hat das damals warum gemacht.
sonder wir sollten fragen, wer könnte heute da was dran ändern?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



> sonder wir sollten fragen, wer könnte heute da was dran ändern?


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210439


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was ich immer noch nicht verstehe:
> Was will der Gesetzgeber mit dem Unfug, der ja nicht mit dem TSG vereinbar ist, eigentlich wirklich erreichen?



Es ist vermutlich ein komplexes Zusammenspiel unterschiedlicher Motivationen und Standpunkte. Und das ist nicht nur auf Bayern beschränkt, sondern lässt sich auf das gesamte Bundesgebiet anwenden, wenn auch in unterschiedlichen Ausprägungen.

Begonnen hat das alles in den 80ern. 

Der immer stärker aufkommenden Tierschutzgedanke war für die Regulierer unter uns Anglern eine wunderbare Gelegenheit. Man hatte plötzlich einen anscheinend immer stärker werdenden Gegener. Darin sah man potentielle Gefahren und wollte reagieren. Man nahm sich der Argumente der Gegner an und schaffte " Sicherheitsregeln", so wie Franz das auch schon angemerkt hat. 
Der Gedanke war, dass wenn man kritisierte Handlungen verbietet, man deswegen nicht angezeigt werden könne. 
Der Mechanismus der Gesellschaft, dass sich jemand der etwas verbieten will i.d.R. wesentlich stärker einsetzt, als jemand der ein Verbot aufheben oder verhindern will, hat voll gegriffen. Zudem hat der " Verbieter" ein extrem hohes Drohpotential zur Verfügung, während die Verhinderer nur abwiegeln oder dementieren können.
Hermann Drosse hat vor versammelter Verbandsgemeinde gesagt:

_ " Wenn die Mitgliederversammlung meinen Argumenten nicht folgt, dann rede ich im nächsten Jahr vor einem Haufen Vorbestrafter". _

Der weitaus größte Teil der Mitglieder waren ältere Honoratioren. Ohne jeglichen juristischen Hintergrund, ohne große anglerische Ambitionen, ohne Motivation sich und/oder Ihren Verein einer drohenden Klage aussetzen zu wollen, auch wenn die noch so weit hergeholt wäre.

Die " Verbieter" konnten in der Zeit ihr Potential fast völlig ungebremst ausschöpfen. 
Begünstigt wurde das noch dadurch, dass sich die Anglerschaft schon damals so gut wie gar nicht um Angelpolitische Dinge gekümmert hat. Es gab schlicht und einfach kein Gegengewicht. 

Und das hat sich bis heute nicht wesentlich geändert. 



Nun arbeiten " Verbieter" ja auf unterschiedlichem Niveau und aus unterschiedlicher Motivation heraus. Verbote können ja nicht nur einschränkend wirken, sie können auch helfen, unliebsame Vorfälle oder Entwicklungen zu verhindern.

Innerhalb der Vereine kamen und kommen Verbote durchaus zur selektiven Anwendung. Denn es gibt einen dicken Dorn im Auge vieler organisierter Angler. Die Gastangler. 

Gastangler bringen zwar Geld in die Kassen, werden aber in aller Regel als Störfaktor empfunden. In Gewässerreichen Gebieten vielleicht weniger als in Gewässerarmen. An kleineren Gewässern sicher mehr als an Großen. 

Gastangler sind potentielle Störenfriede, die das Gewässer leerfischen. Wie kommt man diesen Typen bei?

Durch die Verbote natürlich. 

Während bei Heinz, Hannes und Rudi als Vereinsmitgliedern der unter der Pose zappelnde Köderfisch als " so gut wie tot und nur noch reflexhaft reagierend" eingestuft wurde, wird beim Gastangler ein EKG zum Beweis des Exitus verlangt. Und wehe, die Nadel schlägt auch nur einmal aus. 
Während bei Heinz,Hannes und Rudi die Mortalitätsrate zurückgesetzter Fische als unvermeidbarer Kollateralschaden hingenommen wurde, ist jeder mit dem Bauch nach oben im Wasser treibende Fisch das Werk eines fremden C&R Idioten. Und der hat damit "unseren" Fisch umgebracht. "Unseren" Bestand geschädigt.

Zusätzlich belagern die Fremden auch noch die besten Stellen am Gewässer. 

Gleiches beim Nachtangeln. Wer soll die Gewässer plündernden Gastangler denn kontrollieren? Heinz, Hannes und Rudi gehen eh´nachts nicht fischen. Warum sollte man dann anderen, und besonders Fremden, die Möglichkeit bieten, ohne Kontrolle im Schutz der Dunkelheit ihr Unwesen zu treiben?


Um die Sache dann perfekt zu machen, brauchte es nur noch ein paar anglerfeindliche oder -kritische Regulierer in Behörden und Politik, und fertig ist die Suppe der Verbote. 

Alle sind irgendwie zufrieden, profitieren in irgendeiner Form davon.

Die Regulierer haben ihr Bestimmungsbedürfnis ausgelebt, die Vereinsfunktionäre glauben sich gut geschützt vor den Unbillen der Juristerei, die Vereinsmitglieder angeln im Grunde weiter so wie früher und den verdammten Gastanglern kann man endlich mal zeigen, wo der Frosch die Locken hat. 

Man hat dabei nur eine klitzekleine Winzigkeit übersehen.

Jedes Verbot, jedes noch so kleine Zugeständnis an eine übergeordnete Bedeutung des Tierschutzgesetzes für die Angelfischerei ist automatisch eine Angriffsfläche für die Angelgegner. 
Ich habe es schon mehrfach geschrieben und dabei bleibe ich: Würden Bundesweit die Fischereigesetze konsequent auf Einhaltung kontrolliert, so würde heute genau das eintreten, was Hermann Drosse in den 80ern mit völlig anderer Absicht propagiert hat.

Dieses posting hier würde von einem Haufen Vorbestrafter gelesen. 

Wir können vor Glück sagen, dass die Angelgegner heute noch nicht die große Gefahr darstellen, ob derer diese ganze Verbotsflut losgetreten wurde. Wir können dankbar sein, dass NABU, BUND und Tierschutz sich kaum um die Belange der Angelfischerei kümmern. Wir können froh und dankbar sein, dass PETA andere, spendenwirksamere Themen und Bereiche verfolgt.

Wir müssen uns aber fragen, wie lange das noch gut geht. 
Die Luft am Spendenhimmel wird für alle immer dünner. Die Taktik, wenige Themen in großer Tiefe zu verfolgen, wird sich bei den Spendensammlern ändern. Man wird in die Breite gehen müssen um Aufmerksamkeit und Gelder zu bekommen. Das sind die genauso den Gesetzen der Marktwirtschaft unterworfen, wie jedes andere komerzielle Unternehmen. Wir Angler sind ein noch weitgehend unbeackertes Feld in dieser Hinsicht, doch die Begehrlichkeiten werden wachsen.

Und dann werden wir zum Opfer unserer eigenen Verbotssucht. Und daher dürfen wir keine Minute mehr verschwenden, diese ganze Chose an Selbstverstümmelnden Verboten abzuschaffen und auf das notwendige Maß zu reduzieren. 

Wenne s dafür nicht sogar schon zu spät ist.


----------



## Zusser (8. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zitat:
> *                              wiel wir in einem föderalistischem System lebe**n.                      *
> 
> Und was hats uns Anglern gebracht?
> ...



Jep, das wirst du akzeptieren müssen. Das steht nämlich so im Grundgesetz:
"Im Grundgesetz für die Bundesrepublik Deutschland ist der Föderalismus als politische Organisationsform festgeschrieben."
(Quelle: Wikipedia)


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



> Jep, das wirst du akzeptieren müssen.


Klar.
Aber nicht hinnehmen, dass man das nicht ändern kann.
Dass nicht zumindest die sogenannte "Interessenvertretung" da  zielführender als der Gesetzgeber agieren kann..

Und dafür eintreten, dass in GANZ Deutschland von ALLEN Funktionären versucht wird, zumindest das bereits geltende Recht (da aus jedem Bundesland das für Angler beste raussuchen, sollte ja für "kompetente" Funktionäre kein Problem sein) in JEDEM Bundesland durchzusetzen.

Beispiel:
Der Gebrauch des Setzkeschers ist in Bayern gut geregelt - warum nicht so in jedem Bundesland?

Beispiel 2:
Rückwurfverbot in Bayern ist anglerfeindlich, tierschutzwidrig und birgt große Risiken für das Angeln allgemein. Warum nicht versuchen, in Bayern auf bereits geltende, anglerfreundlichere und tierschutzgerechte Lösungen anderer Länder auszuweichen und die auch in Bayern einzuführen?

Nur weil der Föderalismus festgeschrieben ist und Betonkopffunktionäre in verkrusteten Verbandsstrukturen nicht über den Tellerrand schauen können oder wollen?


----------



## Zusser (8. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was ich immer noch nicht verstehe:
> Was will der Gesetzgeber mit dem Unfug, der ja nicht mit dem TSG vereinbar ist, eigentlich wirklich erreichen?


Ich dachte, das sei geklärt? Es ging doch um die Verhinderung von C&R. Hier in diesem Thread wurde das doch bereits ausdiskutiert.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und *warum befürworten das die Verbände* noch, statt gegen ein solch unsinniges Gesetz zu kämpfen?


Es würde mich interessieren, wo man diese bereits mehrfach behauptete "Befürwortung"  nachlesen kann.

Die von Herrn Braun berichtete 'Billigung' reicht dafür kaum aus. 
Z.B. hat der Dortmunder Angelverein auch das Angelverbot für seine Mitglieder 'gebilligt', weil ihm die Pistole auf die Brust gesetzt wurde. Dagegen gekämpft hat er aber trotzdem.

Du schreibst auch im Plural, welche Verbände befürworten das Rücksetzverbot deiner Meinung nach denn noch?

Bisher habe ich vom LfV selbst noch nirgends gelesen, dass er das Rücksetzverbot unterstützt.
In einem Beitrag im LfV-Forum hat sich der leider kürzlich verstorbene Präsident Roese durchaus kritisch damit auseinandergesetzt und Hinweise zur sinnvollen Ausgestaltung des Abs. 8 gegeben:
http://www.lfvbayern.de/forum2/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=618&sid=fea818fbe00ce7f76b1115e43f80016f


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



> Die von Herrn Braun berichtete 'Billigung' reicht dafür kaum aus.


Muss ich zunächst einmal als wahr annehmen.

Vor allem auch deswegen, weil vom Verband noch nie etwas öffentlich kommuniziert wurde, was das geltenden Gesetz kritisch betrachtete - und auch solche Aussagen seitens der Behörde nirgends dementiert werden.

Und dass bei vielen Verbänden (beider Dachverbände!) Kommunikation sowohl  nach innen wie nach außen eher als suboptimal bezeichnet werden kann, ist ja nun beileibe nichts Neues.

Und solange da vom Verband nichts kommt, muss ich weiterhin zuerst einmal davon ausgehen, dass er das Gesetz - wie von der Behörde behauptet - auch unterstützt..



> Du schreibst auch im Plural, welche Verbände befürworten das Rücksetzverbot deiner Meinung nach denn noch?


Alle Verbandsgliederungen sind da gemeint.
Sorry, war mißverständlich.
Aber ich kenne auch keine Veröffentlichug aus Kreis/Regionalverbänden, die dieses Unsinnsgesetz bekämpfen..

Wenn aber ein solches Unfugsgesetz entweder unterstützt oder (um das abzumildern) nicht stringent auch mit allen Mitteln der Kommunikation bekämpft wird, dann muss sich ein solcher Verband eben fragen lassen, warum und wieso da nicht mehr unternommen wird dagegen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Habe mal die Beiträge, in denen es nicht grundsätzlich um das unsinnige Gesetz in Bayern ging, in den thematisch besser passenden Thread verschoben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210439

Es gibt sicher noch genug hier zu diskutieren, warum der Gesetzgeber so einen Unfug fabriziert, warum die Behörde das nicht durchsetzt und warum Verbände nicht offensiv gegen solchen tierschutzwidrigen Unfug vorgehen und warum sich das die Vereine wiederum von ihren Verbänden gefallen lassen (sind beide Dachverbände gemeint...)..


----------



## Alexander2781 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Ich kann absolut nicht verstehen, wie hier über das Bundesland Bayern hergezogen wird. |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Nicht über das Bundesland, nicht über die Einwohner - über die Gesetzgebung da..


----------



## ivo (21. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Alexander2781 schrieb:


> Ich kann absolut nicht verstehen, wie hier über das Bundesland Bayern hergezogen wird. |uhoh:



Und ich die bayrische Gesetzgebung.


----------



## Oberlandler (21. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



ivo schrieb:


> Und ich die bayrische Gesetzgebung.



Und ich deine Einstellung zum Angeln.

So und jetzt?

Nichts.
Du musst die Gesetzgebung in Bayern nicht verstehen und ich deine Einstellung nicht. Beides muss man erstmal so hinnehmen.


----------



## ivo (21. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Oberlandler schrieb:


> Und ich deine Einstellung zum Angeln.



Soso, die kennst du. Frage mich nur woher. 

Weitere passende Kommentare verbieten sich leider.


----------



## Oberlandler (21. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



ivo schrieb:


> Soso, die kennst du. Frage mich nur woher.
> 
> Weitere passende Kommentare verbieten sich leider.



Du teilst sie ja oft genug mit....

Und auf die weiteren passenden Kommentare wäre ich mal gespannt, haus doch endlich mal raus. Immer diese Andeutungen.
Wenn du Angst vor einer Verwarnung hast schreibs mir ruhig per PN ich melds nicht weiter. Ich kann damit sehr gut umgehen, das Einzige was ich nicht abkann, sind Leute die ihre Meinung nicht gerade raus sagen und damit hinterm Berg  bleiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Oooch Jungs- Stress unereinander macht ihr bitte auch untereinander und nicht hier öffentlich aus.


----------



## Oberlandler (22. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oooch Jungs- Stress unereinander macht ihr bitte auch untereinander und nicht hier öffentlich aus.



Um nichts Anderes habe ich ja gebeten, also nix für ungut


----------



## Nimra (22. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Moin Moin Männer ( und Frauen)
Erlaubt mir eine Randbemerkung zu diesem Thema.
15 Min habe ich nun gelesen,heute ist super Wetter. Im Grunde alles gut. Doch dieser Tag ist für mich versaut. Ich hab voll den Hals. Im Grunde wollte ich zu vielen getroffenen Aussagen was schreiben. 
Aber ne das tu ich mir net an. 
Vorab die Info, ich bin schon ein paar Tage " onBoard" hab hier auch viel erlebt. In alle Richtungen aber für mich persönlich, ist diese Art und Weise der Diskussion in diesem Thema eine der schrecklichsten.Ich habe großen Respekt vor Menschen die immer wieder versuchen etwas in Bewegung zu bringen und fundiert mit Herz und Verstand eine Sache angehen.Genau das ist meiner Meinung das wichtigste hier im Board.Doch, mein Gott was haben wir doch für eine große Zahl von so umfangreich informierten Usern hier. Jeder hat für sich die allumfassende,auf jeden Fall bessere Lösung / Forderung --Den Goldenen Weg. Denn doch bitte alle zu beschreiten haben weil das bestehende alles soooooooooooo schlimm und falsch ist. Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los das mit Außnahme von einigen wenigen hier jeder mal ne Runde--Messias spielt. Erinnert mich ihrgendwie an
" Das Leben des Brian--Steinigung.
Wenn jeder in seinem direkten Umfeld sein bestes gibt und versucht das gut zu machen hat er glaube ich gerade genug zu tun.Vor allem in Hinsicht auf eigene Erfahrung und Kompetenz.
Ganz schlimm für mich ist die Erkenntnis das zwar !!!NUR!!!! über ein Bundesland hergezogen wird,und da auch nur!!! über die Gesetzgebung!!! im gleichen moment aber die durchaus bestehende Fähigkeiten der einzelnen Bayrischen Angler / Vereine / für den einen oder anderen wohl sehr unvorstellbar ist. Eines kann ich euch versichern. Auch in Bayrischen Verbänden sitzen nicht nur!!! völlig weltfremde,theoretische Fachleute. Nein so ist das nicht wir erhalten durchaus auch Unterstützung durch gute Fachliche Beratung die in gemeinschaftlicher+direkten Absprache zielorientiert Vereine unterstützt . Hier ist es genau so wie im Rest von Good old Germany. Es kann vieles besser gemacht werden aber dafür braucht es Zeit, ernsthaften Veränderungswillen und natürlich die Meschen die das wollen. Aber wahrscheinlich paßt die Thematik hier gerade in die politische Landschaft. Seid mir bitte nicht böse, ich möchte keinen persönlich angreifen, das ist nicht meine Art. Ich zähle mich nur zu denjenigen die über die Art und weise wie das hier läuft nur den Kopf schütteln können. Hiermit ist niemandem geholfen, und betroffene Angler / Vereine werden dadurch auch nicht im geringsten mobilisier / motiviert.Also was = der Sinn??? Von welchem Stern kommt ihr? Es ist mir ein dringendes Bedürfnis euch das mitzuteilen.Und hoffe sehr ihr habt einen kl. Funken Verständnis für meine Gedanken . Die jetzt zumindest mal aus meinem Kopf sind. So und nun gehe ich in diesem so schrecklich verbandsgeknechteten Bundesland angeln.
:q
See you 
Armin​ 
PS: Würde gerne wieder was sinnvolles und nachhaltiges hier im Board machen. :vik:​


----------



## dpj_de (22. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Hi Armin,

das war mit Abstand eines der besten Postings zu dem Thema!
Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



> Es kann vieles besser gemacht werden aber dafür braucht es Zeit, ernsthaften Veränderungswillen und natürlich die Meschen die das wollen.


Keine Frage - nachdem ja die bayrischen Verbände aber ja laut Herrn Braun das Gesetz so unterstützen, scheint genau da der Knackpunkt zu liegen:
Veränderungswille fehlt zumindest bei den da Verantwortlichen - und die in der Ebene drunter kriegen es augenscheinlich nicht hin (sofern sie es wollen), das zu ändern..



> Hiermit ist niemandem geholfen, und betroffene Angler / Vereine werden dadurch auch nicht im geringsten mobilisier / motiviert.Also was = der Sinn???


Der Sinn ist einfach:
Dass sowas endlich mal überhaupt öffentlich wird und sich dann auch jeder ein Bild machen kann- Bisher wurde das ja alles immer schön totgeschwiegen bzw. hinter verschlossenen Türen ausgemauschelt...

Ergebnis in der Gesetzgebung (nicht nur in Bayern!!!):
Rückwurfverbote, Nachtangelverbote, Setzkescherverbote, Verbot auch tierschutzgerechten Wertungsangelns, und, und, und.....



> Und hoffe sehr ihr habt einen kl. Funken Verständnis für meine Gedanken .


Klar!! 

Nur denken zu viele so und deswegen können die in Verbänden und Politik letztlich treiben was sie wollen...

Bei der Politik verstehe ich ja noch die anglerfeindliche Einstellung - warum aber viele Verbände und Funktionäre auch für gesetzliche Einschränkungen kämpfen statt dagegen, das werde ich zugegeben weder verstehen können noch wollen...



> So und nun gehe ich in diesem so schrecklich verbandsgeknechteten Bundesland angeln


Petri Heil!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

@Armin,

die Krux an der Sache ist die föderalistische Gesetzgebung. Das bewirkt ausweglos, dass es bei Kritik an Gesetzen automatisch um ein Bundesland geht. Hier ist es Bayern, in anderen Themen Schleswig Holstein, Hamburg, Niedersachsen, Thüringen oder sonst ein Bundesland.

Und in jedem Bundesland gibt es lokalkolorierte Meinungen und falsch verstandenen Lokalpatriotismus. Es spielt doch keine Rolle, ob ein Tötungsgesetz in Bayern existiert oder sonstwo, es geht doch um die Sache an sich.

Wie wollen wir eine möglichst große Vereinheitlichung der Fischereigesetze erreichen, wenn wir nicht in die föderalistische Gesetzgebung einsteigen? 

So wie unsere Funktionäre sich von der Sicherung Ihrer Posten und Pfründe trennen müssen, so müssen wir Angler endlich verstehen, dass es vom Grundsatz her immer alle Angler betrifft. Das eben nicht die Funkrionäre eines Bundeslandes machen sollen was sie wollen.

Dass dieser § 11 auch bei den Bayerischen Anglern keine große Zustimmunge findet, dürfte klar sein und ist auch in dieser Diskussion hier deutlich geworden.
Dass die Durchsetzung durch die Behörden (noch) nicht erfolgt und die meisten Bayerischen Angler das einfach ignorieren, ändert doch nix daran, dass es im Gesetz so geschrieben steht. 

Wie stellst Du Dir denn ein diesbezügliches Vorgehen vor ??


----------



## Brikz83 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Ich mische auch noch mal mit. 

@ Oberlandler und Alexander

Ich kann sehr gut verstehen, das man sich als Bayer wenn man diesen Trööt überfliegt, teilweise in seinem ich nenne es mal "Nationalstolz" angegriffen fühlt. Das würde mir als Mecklenburger wenn einer was über MV sagt auch so gehen. Nun das große aber.

Es geht hier nicht um die Bayern oder die Thüringer oder die Hessen oder was weiß ich. Es geht nur darum das dieses Meer aus Verboten und Einschränkungen das ihr bei euch zu ertragen habt einfach Anglerfeindlich ist. Natürlich habt ihr euch zwangsweise mit euren Gesetzen arrangiert aber ich denke wir sind uns alle Einig das Beispiele, wie die Entnahmeregelung einfach Anglerfeindlich sind. 

Dadurch werdet ihr schlicht und einfach entmündigt und das kann doch nun definitiv nicht im Interesse des Anglers stehen. 
Es geht ja sogar innerhalb des VDSF anders, was zb. MV beweist. Ein sehr guter Freund von mir kommt regelmäßig aus sankt Englmar vorbei um den ein oder anderen Angriff auf die Kaltblüter zu wagen und er sagt auch eindeutig, das er es genießt hier die Freiheiten zu haben, vieles als Angler selber entscheiden zu können. 

Wir wollen mal nicht vergessen, das ihr ja auch eine, im Deutschlandweiten Vergleich, sehr Anspruchsvolle Prüfung abgelegt habt und ihr grade deshalb doch eigentlich nicht durch eure Verbände so eingeschränkt werden müsst.

Wie gesagt, es geht hier im Trööt eigentlich nur um eins, nämlich in allen Bundesländern Deutschlands 
(ja dazu gehört ihr auch #6) eine anglerfreundliche Politik zu betreiben.


----------



## Nimra (22. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Danke euch für eure Antworten,
@Ralf
Eine Interesante Frage mit dem bezügliches Vorgehen.​ 
Personenbezogene verbandsinteressen die mitlerweile so eindeutig-undurchsichtig sind das sie keiner vollständig versteht um in der gleichen Sprache / Art und weise dem entgegen zu wirken sind in den vergangenen Jahren leider so gewuchert , das weder ( um in Petri-Gedanken zu formulieren)
ein Neubesatz,Stützbesatz, noch die Chemische Keule etwas verändern wird.:q​ 
Das wir hier im Board eine für viele noch gar nicht begreifbare Grundlagenarbeit für die / unsere Zukunft leisten können ist doch sehr erstaunlich und durchaus eine tolle Sache.​ 
Jeder kann und darf wirken . Und wenn alle darauf achtet dass möglichst viele Gedanken, Interessen, Bedenken, Ängste, Bedürfnisse Gehör finden und nicht einfach vom Tisch gewischt werden sind wir gaaaaaanz vieeele Schritte weiter.​ 
Meine persönliche Motivation, Art und Weise:​ 
Ich werde nicht versuchen etwas so gewachsenes wie einen Verband zu infiltrieren oder dort mit guten Worten und Taten etwas zu bewegen. Um da mitreden zu können müsste ich alle Wege und Personen incl. verknüpfungen kennen. Auch die interne Verbandsarbeit, die ureigenen Ziele und
Zukunftspläne sollte ich erst mal verstanden haben. Das werde ich nie.
Daher habe ich auch aus der Erfahrung der Vergangenheit für mich nicht den Weg der Erneuerung bzw. der sinnlosen Diskussionen und aktivitäten in einem bestehenden System gewählt . Ich setze voll auf alle Informationen die man geben und nehmen kann. Als grundlegend wichtig erachte ich es möglichst viele zu erreichen um eine breite,sehr breite Front aufzubauen.Bewußtsein zu schaffen . Ich wünsche mir und bin dabei zu allen Taten bereit: Eine so geradlinige Anglerschaft die zu allen Themen stets vollständig kompetent ist um ihre endscheidungen selbstständig und eigenmächtig zu treffen, im gemeinsam erarbeiteten und akzeptierten Rahmenbedingungen um willkür ,Raubbau, Naturzerstörung zu verhindern. Sozusagen wäre ich gerne einer von ganz vielen -- nachhaltigen--- Angler. Dieses vermittele ich meinen Junganglern und jedem der es hören möchte. Hoffentlich mach ich das richtig, den das hat natürlich den bitteren Beigeschmack, woher kommt die Information und wer oder was = das Maß der Dinge.
Das Problem ist jedoch, wie verhindere ich es das nicht das gleiche passiert wie nun in der Gegenwart. Immerhin sind wir alle auch nur Menschen. Also sind wir menschlich mit allen Stärken und Schwächen. Aber das erledigen wir als nächstes .​


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Unabhängig von dem vielen Guten, was in Kreis/Regionalverbänden und Vereinen vor Ort geleistet wird, wird dies eben leider durch eine komplett falsche allgemeine angelpolitische Einstellung konterkariert:
Solange nicht JEDER Funktionär in JEDEM Verein und JEDEM Verband aktiv dafür arbeitet, dass gesetzliche Restriktionen abgeschafft werden, braucht sich niemand darüber zu wundern wenn es immer mehr solcher Unsinnsgesetze gibt. 

Und das ist in meinen Augen für das Angeln als solches in Deutschland wie auch für die Angler insgesamt schädlicher als eine Verzehnfachung der Kormoranpopulation.

Es ist zudem in meinen Augen komplett unsolidarisch und auch unsozial.

Und dass/sollte einfach mal JEDER Funktionär in JEDEM Verein und JEDEM Verband begreifen.

Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210439

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211955

Und das gilt eben auch für jedes Bundesland - auch für Bayern!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Um das nochmal klarzustellen:
Das hat nix mit Bayern, VDSF oder DAV zu tun.
Dieses Verhalten MUSS man schlicht von JEDEM Funktionär in JEDEM Bundesland in JEDEM Verband erwarten können!

Der Kreis schliesst sich hier insofern wieder:
Eben auch in Bayern!!


----------



## Oberlandler (22. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Thomas jetzt habe ich aber mal eine Frage. Denkst du/ Ihr (mit Ralle, etc..), dass sich der LfV Bayern bzw. eher das Ministerium wirklich durch euch bewegen lasst? Ich meine diese Frage durchaus ernst.

Wenn ich, als Angler- aber noch schlimmer ist es wenn man auch noch Jäger ist, gelernt habe, dann dass das Ministerium, bzw. der zuständige Beamte immer Recht hat... 
Egal wer da an anklopft, recht hat immer der Beamte.
Wahrscheinlich auch ein Grund, warum man mit Gesetzen in Bayern ein wenig anders umgeht...
So kann einem ein Fisch aus den Händen rutschen, oder man verzählt sich bei der Wildzählung ein wenig um nicht ganz so viel schießen zu müssen,....
Das macht dann nicht nur der Einzelne so, sondern das handhaben Jagdgenossenschaften so, Fischereivereine und z.T. auch die jeweiligen Verbände und schon ist eigentlich wieder jeder glücklich. Und keinen interessierts mehr wirklich.
Man machts dann eben so, weil man es immer schon so gemacht hat.

Man sucht sich Verbündete im kleinen Kreis und handhabt das ganze so, wie es für die Natur und die Nachhaltigkeit am Besten ist. So wie es Väter, Großväter,.. auch schon gemacht haben.

Eure Bemühungen, das ganze System zu ändern, werden wohl wenig bis gar nichts bringen. So was braucht viel, viel Zeit, Gelassenheit und bayerischen Ungehorsam


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



> Thomas jetzt habe ich aber mal eine Frage. Denkst du/ Ihr (mit Ralle, etc..), dass sich der LfV Bayern bzw. eher das Ministerium wirklich durch euch bewegen lasst?


Nö, durch uns (Ralle, Thomas) ganz sicher nicht...

Das ändert sich wirklich nur dann, wenn genügend Leute den Arxx in der Hose haben, sich so einen Unfug nicht mehr gefallen zu lassen und auch dazu stehen und vor allem solchen Unfug auch öffentlich anprangern.

Ansonten wird es dabei bleiben..

Wenn das gewollt ist, weil man es vor Ort prima umgehen kann, indem man eben rechtswidrige Verhaltensweisen nutzt - gut, dann ist das so.

Solange da Ausweitungen drohen in andere Bundesländer, wo das dann evtl. nicht nur im Gesetz steht, sondern wo das auch die Behörden dann durchsetzen, solange werde ich nicht mein Maul dazu halten sondern aufreissen und solchen Unsinn anprangern.


----------



## ivo (22. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Nun, wenn der Beamte nicht will so gibt es da immer noch einen der über ihm steht. Nennt sich Minister, der wird gewählt. Wenn also der Beamte nicht will ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Da Du mich erwähnst, will ich dazu auch Stellung nehmen.



Oberlandler schrieb:


> Thomas jetzt habe ich aber mal eine Frage. Denkst du/ Ihr (mit Ralle, etc..), dass sich der LfV Bayern bzw. eher das Ministerium wirklich durch euch bewegen lasst? Ich meine diese Frage durchaus ernst.
> 
> Wie Thomas schon geschrieben hat, können wir direkt gar nix bewegen. Was wir aber können ist, Aufklärung betreiben. Die Leute wachrütteln. Wie viele und wie wach, sei mal dahingestellt. Und wir bauen darauf, dass immer mehr Angler sich Gedanken machen und einsehen, dass man den Arxxx hochkriegen muss. Dass es für jeden einzelnen gar nicht mal so einen großen Aufwand bedeutet, etwas zur Veränderung beizutragen.
> 
> ...



Mir ist kein System dieser Welt bekannt, dass sich nicht geändert hat. Und solche Änderungen gingen fast immer von der Basis aus. Da sollte es doch wohl wahrscheinlich sein, dass man auch in der Fischereigesetzgebung was ändern kann.
Mit Gelassenheit alleine ändert man jedenfalls nix. Gelassenheit zu üben heißt, darauf warten dass andere etwas ändern. Nur wer soll für uns Angler etwas ändern? Da werden wir schon selbst ran müssen.

Und den Ungehorsam, den kann man trotzdem leben solange es nötig scheint.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



> Mir ist kein System dieser Welt bekannt, dass sich nicht geändert hat. Und solche Änderungen gingen fast immer von der Basis aus.


Die Nordafrikaner mit ihren Diktatoren haben das jedenfalls begriffen....

Und irgendwann werdens auch die deutschen - respektive auch bayrischen - Angler lernen..


----------



## Venomen (23. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Also ich für meinen Teil kann dazu sagen:

Wenn ich nen Karpfen in Speisegröße fange, dann nehme ich den auch gerne mit. Fange ich jedoch einen jenseits der für mich veträglichen "Modermarke" sprich sowas in der größe über 10 Pfund, dann setze ich das Tierchen wieder zurück, Gesetz hin oder her ist mir wurscht...

Weil:
1.) Trägt es meiner Meinung nach sehr zum Hegeziel bei, wenn man die dicken Brummer lieber ableichen lässt und hierdurch für viel Nachwuchs sorgt. 
2.) Sind so große Fische für mich NICHT "zum Verzehr vorgesehen" da sie nicht genießbar sind also töte ich sie auch nicht.

Nur weil die grünen Vollidioten meinen sie müssen sich in mein Hobby einmischen, lasse ich es mir noch lange nicht vermiesen...

So long...


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

@Venomen

Auch ich würde das durchstreiten, weil ich den Ärger nicht scheue. Aber so ist halt nicht jeder gestrickt und vor allem sollte sich jeder Angler zumindest bewusst sein, was ihn erwarten kann.


Dazu kopiere ich mal mein posting aus dem Karpfenforum hierhin:



Weil hier schwerpunktmäßig über Bayern und auch im Zusammenhang mit  Urlaub gepostet wird, muss ich da mal ein paar klare Worte loswerden.  Das ist in diesem Fall nicht off topic, weil man nicht einen unbedarften  Urlaubsangler der Gefahr aussetzen sollte, gewaltigen Ärger zu bekommen  oder gar seinen Fischereischein zu verlieren.

Das Bayerische Fischereigesetz fordert zwingend die entnahme eines jeden  Fisches, der nicht nach Art, Zeit oder Maß geschont ist. Das betrifft  jede Fischart, Brassen oder Rotaugen z,B, unabhängig von der Größe. Auch  fingerlange Fische müssen entnommen und getötet werden. 

* Sprich, es ist verboten, nicht geschonte Fische zurückzusetzen.*

Ist in einem Gewässer eine Fangbegrenzung für Karpfen vorgegeben (  i.d.R. 1 oder 2 Stück) so müssen Fische die vom Maß her freigegeben  sind, entnommen werden. Nach erreichen der zulässigen Fangmenge ist das  fischen einzustellen, bzw. auf eine nicht auf Karpfen ausgerichtete  Angelmethode umzustellen. 
Wenn man Pech hat, ist der Karpfenangeltag also schon nach ein paar Minuten beendet. 

Für die zwangsweise entnommenen Fische muss der Angler eine  Verwertungsmöglichkeit haben. Jeder gefangene und zwangsweise entnommene  Fisch muss also irgendwie verwertet werden. 

Soweit die Gesetzeslage.

In vielen Gewässern Bayerns werden diese Vorschriften nicht eingehalten.  Fische " rutschen" aus der Hand und diesbezügliche Kontrollen sind eher  selten.

*Aber*

Man muss dazu folgendes wissen.

1.) Dieses Gesetz ist nach Aussage des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums  ganz gezielt deshalb erlassen worden, um C&R zu unterbinden. Dass  sich die Intention daher in erster Linie auf die Karpfenangler bezieht,  muss man nicht extra erwähnen.

2.) Karpfenangler sind, auch da muss man sich nichts vormachen, an  vielen Gewässern nicht gerne gesehen. Wir alle kennen die z.T.  einseitige Sichtweise diesbezüglich. 

3.) Auch da muss man sich nicht der Hetzerei bezichtigen lassen wenn man  feststellt, dass Gastangler ( unabhängig vom Bundesland) in aller Regel  kritischer beäugt werden, als ortsansässige Vereinsangler. 

Wenn also dieser Gesetzeslage in Bayern normalerweise nicht gefolgt  wird, und wenn Bayerische Angler damit offenbar wenig Probleme haben,  sollte man sich dennoch darüber klar sein, dass man als Preußischer  Karpfenangler einen etwas anderen Status haben könnte, als der  ortsansässige Vereinsangler. Und man muss da gar nicht mal auf den  Kontrolleur warten. Das Blockwartsyndrom beim normalen Angler ist in  Bayern genauso vorhanden, wie in anderen Bundesländern. Und der  spinnfischende Vereinsangler, der sich über den " abgespannten" See  ärgert, hat ganz schnell mal per Handy den Loisl angerufen, seines  Zeichens Fischereiaufseher.

Da ist sicher nicht generell so, aber man kann es halt auch nicht ausschließen.

Wer also in Bayern einen Urlaub zum Karpfenangeln verbringen will, der  sollte sich tunlichst an die Gesetze halten und jeden, ausnahmslos  jeden, nicht geschonten Fisch entnehmen und sich vorher über die  Verwertungsmöglichkeit im klaren sein, bzw. für eine solche gesorgt  haben. 

Um nicht falsch verstanden zu werden.

Bayerische Angler und Kontrolleure sind generell nicht mehr oder weniger  C&R Gegner, Karpfenanglerhasser oder Blockwarte als die in allen  anderen Bundesländern auch.
Aber diese Typen haben in Bayern eine gesetzliche Handhabe, die über das Bundestierschutzgesetz hinausgeht. 

Ob und wie das rechtens ist, ist eine völlig andere Geschichte. Den  Ärger hat man und den Schein ist man ggfs. zumindest zeitweise erst mal  los. 

Also: Entweder man hält sich buchstabengetreu an die Gesetze, oder man verbringt seinen Urlaub in einem anderen Bundesland.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Man muss sich auch nicht an Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen halten, nur weils Gesetz ist - nur die Konsequenzen tragen, wenn man erwischt wird...

Und ob einem die Konsequenzen das nichtbeachten von Gesetzen wert sind, muss jeder eh selber wissen..

Egal ob das so unsinnige Gesetze wie in Bayern das Abknüppelgebot sind oder sowas wie Geschwindigkeitsbgrenzungen vor Kindergärten oder Altenheimen..


----------



## inka99 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Egal ob das *so unsinnige Gesetze wie* in Bayern das Abknüppelgebot sind *oder sowas wie* Geschwindigkeitsbgrenzungen vor Kindergärten oder Altenheimen..


 
Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen vor Kindergärten halten Sie also für unsinnig.

Auch eine Einstellung.


----------



## Syntac (23. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

naja, wird wohl eher so gemeint sein:

(entweder) so etwas unsinniges wie... oder so etwas (sinnvolles) wie...


----------



## inka99 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Syntac schrieb:


> naja, wird wohl eher so gemeint sein:
> 
> (entweder) so etwas unsinniges wie... oder so etwas (sinnvolles) wie...


 

Wenn etwas wie gemeint ist, dann schreibt man es aber nicht so wie geschehen.

"""Egal ob das *so unsinnige Gesetze wie* in Bayern das Abknüppelgebot sind *oder sowas wie Geschwindigkeitsbgrenzungen vor Kindergärten* oder Altenheimen.. """

Die Aussage ist klar und eindeutig.

Er hält es für unsinnig. Das eine wie das andere. Da gibt es jetzt nix drumrumzureden.


----------



## Dey-nt (23. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man muss sich auch nicht an Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen halten, nur weils Gesetz ist - nur die Konsequenzen tragen, wenn man erwischt wird...
> 
> Und ob einem die Konsequenzen das nichtbeachten von Gesetzen wert sind, muss jeder eh selber wissen..
> 
> Egal ob das so unsinnige Gesetze wie in Bayern das Abknüppelgebot sind oder sowas wie Geschwindigkeitsbgrenzungen vor Kindergärten oder Altenheimen..


@inka99
Ich denke wenn der Satz dazu gelesen und verstanden wird bekommt das ganze nen anderen sinn ....
und das ist kein "drumherrum gerede" jeder versteht das was er will oder kann :q


----------



## inka99 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

@dey-nt:
Nö den Sinn versteht man schon ganz gut.

Er findet es unsinnig und da brauch ich das Geschriebene nun nicht aus 25 Perspektiven versuchen zu betrachten.

Eindeutiger kann man es nicht schreiben.

Ist so oder "edit by poster" Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt


----------



## Franz_16 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



> Die Aussage ist klar und eindeutig.


Ja, in der Sprache die man mir mal versucht hat beizubringen, ist das klar und eindeutig. Aber das muss gemessen an deiner durchaus interessanten Interpretation dann wohl ne andere gewesen sein  

Das Abknüppelgebot in Bayern wird vom Verfasser als unsinnig bezeichnet.
Bei "Geschwindigkeitsbgrenzungen vor Kindergärten oder Altenheimen" wird auf ein Adjektiv verzichtet, weshalb man daraus keine qualitative Aussage dazu ableiten kann.


----------



## inka99 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ja, in der Sprache die man mir mal versucht hat beizubringen, ist das klar und eindeutig. Aber das muss gemessen an deiner durchaus interessanten Interpretation dann wohl ne andere gewesen sein
> 
> Das Abknüppelgebot in Bayern wird vom Verfasser als unsinnig bezeichnet.
> Bei "Geschwindigkeitsbgrenzungen vor Kindergärten oder Altenheimen" wird auf ein Adjektiv verzichtet, weshalb man daraus keine qualitative Aussage dazu ableiten kann.



BBBOOOHHHH man bin ich jetz klug geworden. |kopfkrat
Ändert aber nix an der Aussage von ihm.

Aber die Gräben sind ja hier gezogen. Die Zinnen sind bemannt.....dann schleich ich mir lieber von dannen als mich mit zornigen "Horden" anzulegen.

Schönen Tag wünsch ich dann #h


----------



## angler1996 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Hallo Inka

manchmal sollte man sich sein Missverständnis einfach eingestehen, tut nicht weh#h
Gruß A.


----------



## Oberlandler (23. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Nordafrikaner mit ihren Diktatoren haben das jedenfalls begriffen....
> 
> Und irgendwann werdens auch die deutschen - respektive auch bayrischen - Angler lernen..



Ja die bayerischen Gadaffis...

Der Vergleich ist jetzt aber nicht wirklich dein Ernst, oder ?!?!?


----------



## inka99 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Oberlandler schrieb:


> Ja die bayerischen Gadaffis...
> 
> Der Vergleich ist jetzt aber nicht wirklich dein Ernst, oder ?!?!?



@oberlander:
Herzlich Willkommen in Thomas-World live und in Farbe 
 Diese Aussage ist in gleicher Linie wie die von Thomas als unsinnig bezeichneten Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen vor Kindergärten und Altenheimen.
Kann man nur noch den Kopf schütteln.
Aber du wirst gleich schon genug Post bekommen in denen dir erklärt wird, wie man diese Aussage zu lesen und zu verstehen hat....gefälligst. |rolleyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



inka99 schrieb:


> @oberlander:
> Herzlich Willkommen in Thomas-World live und in Farbe
> Diese Aussage ist in gleicher Linie wie die von Thomas als unsinnig bezeichneten Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen vor Kindergärten und Altenheimen.
> Kann man nur noch den Kopf schütteln.
> Aber du wirst gleich schon genug Post bekommen in denen dir erklärt wird, wie man diese Aussage zu lesen und zu verstehen hat....gefälligst. |rolleyes



Dafür dass Du noch recht neu an Board bist, hast Du aber ein hohes internes (Schein)wissen. Hast selbst mal genug post bekommen, unter einem anderen Nick ?

Mal sehen.....


Thomas ist übrigens heute und morgen unterwegs, weiß nicht ob er sich einloggen kann.


----------



## Ossipeter (23. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Hädd mer amol a bause! Sorry, obber der had edz naus gmissd!


----------



## Koalabaer (23. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



inka99 schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist in gleicher Linie wie die von Thomas als unsinnig bezeichneten Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen vor Kindergärten und Altenheimen.
> Kann man nur noch den Kopf schütteln.



Da du ja nicht so der Meinung von Thomas bist,ein Ratschlag:
Geh doch einfach in die entsprechenden Beiträge,und bringe dort deine Meinung ein.#h
So wie hier zb.zum Anfangspost.
Natürlich nur,wenn überhaupt gewollt.#c


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Brikz83 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



inka99 schrieb:


> @oberlander:
> Herzlich Willkommen in Thomas-World live und in Farbe
> Diese Aussage ist in gleicher Linie wie die von Thomas als unsinnig bezeichneten Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen vor Kindergärten und Altenheimen.
> Kann man nur noch den Kopf schütteln.
> Aber du wirst gleich schon genug Post bekommen in denen dir erklärt wird, wie man diese Aussage zu lesen und zu verstehen hat....gefälligst. |rolleyes


 
Na, da will doch nur jemand ein bißchen sticheln. Jeder der alte, verkrustete Strukturen angreift (und das hat Thomas sich ja nun eindeutig auf die Fahnen geschrieben), muss auch mal mit unsachlichen Kommentaren rechnen. Da die Kommentare völlig gehaltlos sind würde ich Vorschlagen sich nicht ins Off Topic ziehen zu lassen.


----------



## Honeyball (24. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Völlig richtig, Brikz83!!!
Wir haben allesamt nicht vor, uns durch gewisse Kommentare von dem Weg bringen zu lassen, den wir eingeschlagen haben und den wir nun beschreiten wollen. An dessen Ende steht nämlich das Ziel, etwas für die überwältigende Mehrheit aller Angler erreichen zu wollen, nämlich möglichst einfachen und gesetzlich so wenig wie möglich eingeschränkten Zugang zu deutschen Gewässern zum Zwecke des waidgerechten Angelns bei möglichst großer Entscheidungsfreiheit hinsichtlich Verwertung und Verwendung gefangener Fische.

Dass sich da der eine oder andere hier auf die Füße getreten fühlt, dass so mancher meint, mit Unsachlichkeit und Hetze gegen uns vorgehen zu müssen und dass wir immer wieder Zielscheibe für Anfeindungen aller Art sind, müssen wir dabei nun mal wohl oder übel hinnehmen...:m|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



> Ja die bayerischen Gadaffis...


Auch wieder (bewusst?) falsch gelesen?
Von Gadaffis stand nirgends was..

Ich habe nicht die Bayern mit Gaddafi verglichen, sondern darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass sich die Nordafrikaner gegen verkrustete Herrschaftsstrukturen wenden, was ruhig auch die Bayern machen dürfen....

Wenn man schon einen Vergleich wollte der provoziert, hätte ich eher einen wie den folgenden genommen:
Dass augenscheinlich der VDSF im einstimmigen Abstimmungsverhalten sehr der "Diktatur des Proletariats" in früheren Zeiten gleicht....



> Dass sich da der eine oder andere hier auf die Füße getreten fühlt, dass so mancher meint, mit Unsachlichkeit und Hetze gegen uns vorgehen zu müssen und dass wir immer wieder Zielscheibe für Anfeindungen aller Art sind, müssen wir dabei nun mal wohl oder übel hinnehmen...


So isses....


----------



## Oberlandler (24. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch wieder (bewusst?) falsch gelesen?
> Von Gadaffis stand nirgends was..
> 
> Ich habe nicht die Bayern mit Gaddafi verglichen, sondern darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass sich die Nordafrikaner gegen verkrustete Herrschaftsstrukturen wenden, was ruhig auch die Bayern machen dürfen....
> ...



Naja die politischen Strukturen Bayerns mit nordafrikanischen Regimen ( Gadaffi,Mubarak,...) zu vergleichen ist wohl mehr als lächerlich und für einen (Hobby-) Journalisten mehr als peinlich.Das kann man nicht falsch lesen auch nicht bewusst...
Auf mich hat noch keiner geschossen weil ich nicht die CSU gewählt habe...
Auch wird hier in Bayern sehr selten jemand von den Regierenden gesteinigt, hingerichtet, verschleppt, erpresst,...
Wir dürfen sogar wählen und es gibt in Bayern sogar die Möglichkeit Volksbegehren zu initiieren, die dann für den Gesetzgeber bindend sind. Aber das wird in Lybien ja auch nicht viel anders sein, sonst hättest du diesen Vergleich ja nicht gewählt.
Zugegeben gibt es in Bayern verkrustete Strukturen, aber diese mit menschenrechtswiedrigen Regimen zu vergleichen, die Regierenden hier, mit Mördern, Erpressern und Gewalttätern aus Nordafrika zu vergleichen, das muss man erstmal hinbekommen meinen tiefsten Respekt dafür.#r


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



> Naja die politischen Strukturen Bayerns mit nordafrikanischen Regimen ( Gadaffi,Mubarak,...) zu vergleichen ist wohl mehr als lächerlich



Dann halt nochmal:
Ich habe nicht die "Regime" verglichen - sondern darauf hingewiesen, dass die nordafrikanischen Einwohner sich nicht mehr alles gefallen lassen und ds auch gerne auch Deutsche - auch Bayern - dürfen..

Keine Ahnung warum das manchen Lokalpatroiten so schwer fällt zu verstehen ;-)))


----------



## Oberlandler (25. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Lieber Thomas,

diser Vergleich ist und bleibt einfach schlecht. Natürlich haben sich die Bewohner in Staaten Nordafrikas gegen ihre Regime gewehrt. die Frage ist nur warum sie das taten, eben wegen durch die Machthaber verordneten Mord, Raub, Verschleppungen, .. an der eigenen Bevölkerung und dem daraus resultierenden Wunsch nach Freiheit, und Sicherheit.
Das hat nichts mit Lokalpatriotismus zu tun, der vergleich war eben *******. Steh doch dazu.
Wenn du geschrieben hättest, dass meinetwegen, (fiktiv) alle Skifahrer ab sofort eine grüne Skibrille tragen müssten weil die Regierung dass so will, und der DSV dagegen nicht (öffentlich) vorgeht, sondern dies laut Aussagen des zuständigen Ministeriums billigt, und deswegen alle deutschen Skifahrer auf die Strasse gehen, den Verband auf den Kopf stellen und gegen das Gesetz kämpfen würden, dann wäre das vergleichbar.
Aber nicht mit der Situation in Nordafrika!!!
Und wer das nicht verstehen will, ich bin überzeugt du könntest, der muss sich das eben vorhalten lassen. 
Auch von einem überzeugten Lokalpatrioten#6


----------



## Tomasz (25. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Keine Ahnung warum das manchen Lokalpatroiten so schwer fällt zu verstehen ;-)))



Nun, wenn Du Dich vielleicht noch an unsere Diskussion vor einigen Wochen erinnern kannst, wirst Du feststellen, dass nicht nur Lokalpatrioten solche populistischen Vergleiche schwer verstehen können.
Schalte in dieser Beziehung bitte einfach einen Gang runter und vergleiche nicht ständig den Kampf ums nackte Überleben mit Eurem Kampf um eine Liberalisierung unseres Hobbys.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



> vergleiche nicht ständig den Kampf ums nackte Überleben mit Eurem Kampf um eine Liberalisierung unseres Hobbys.


Mach ich ja gar nicht...

Wobei das davon ab nicht mal weit hergeholt wäre:
Es geht schlicht um Freiheit(en)..


----------



## Oberlandler (25. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mach ich ja gar nicht...
> 
> Wobei das davon ab nicht mal weit hergeholt wäre:
> Es geht schlicht um Freiheit(en)..



*Nein.

Es geht in Nordafrika ums nackte Überleben!!!!*

Die Freiheit(en) ist eher der Nebeneffekt. Vielleicht solltest du dich mit den Vorgängen da unten etwas genauer beschäftigen.

Wenn ein Gadaffi droht sein eigenes Volk auszulöschen, denkst du die Lybier sagen sich dann, scheiß egal wir demonstrieren für Freiheit?!?
Die wollen am Leben bleiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



> Die Freiheit(en) ist eher der Nebeneffekt.


Die gewünschten Freiheiten waren die Ursache - nicht der Nebeneffekt..

Es soll ja noch Menschen geben, die sich nicht alles einfach vcn oben aufdrücken lassen...

Ich habe das sogar schon von Anglern gehört - auch von bayrischen...


----------



## Tomasz (25. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mach ich ja gar nicht...
> 
> Wobei das davon ab nicht mal weit hergeholt wäre:
> Es geht schlicht um Freiheit(en)..



Jetzt benimm Dich bitte nicht wie ein bockiges Kind. Es tut der von Euch angeschobenen und gut gemeinten Sache einfach nicht gut, solche Vergleiche anzuführen. Das ist in höchstem Maße unsachlich und gibt Eurer gesamten Argumentation einen schlechten Beigeschmack. 
Lass es einfach und gut ist.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Ich klink mich hier mal ein, weil das zu sehr abdriftet. 

Selbstverständlich kann man das Leid und die existenziellen Sorgen der Libyschen Menschen in keinster Weise mit unseren fischereilichen Problemen auf eine Stufe stellen. 

Es geht vielmehr um das Prinzip der Auflehnung gegen herrschende Strukturen auf unterschiedlichsten Ebenen.

Wir haben in Deutschland nicht mal ansatzweise ähnliche existentielle Probleme wie die Menschen in Libyen und die Einschränkungen durch Fischereigesetze sind ein Witz gegen die menschenrechtsverletzenden und lebensbedrohenden Zustände in Libyen. 

Da sind wir uns, denke ich, alle einig.

Doch auch wir sollten, auf dieser völlig untergeordneten Ebene durchaus für unsere Rechte und gegen unsinnige Einschränkungen und Gesetze kämpfen.


----------



## Oberlandler (25. März 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich klink mich hier mal ein, weil das zu sehr abdriftet.
> 
> Selbstverständlich kann man das Leid und die existenziellen Sorgen der Libyschen Menschen in keinster Weise mit unseren fischereilichen Problemen auf eine Stufe stellen.
> 
> ...



Danke für diesen Beitrag!!

Dem kann sogar ich so zustimmen.
Nur sollte man die jeweils Betroffenen auch die Mittel des Kanpfes wählen lassen.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Dieses Board ist genau dafür da, Fragen zu stellen. Oberlehrerhafte Kommentare, insbesondere aus dem Bundesland, in dem das Leben eines Fisches mit den Füßen getreten wird, sind unangebracht.



Ich denke mal das du damit das Bundesland Bayern meinst - das wohl dem Rest der Republik einiges voraus hat!
Lese dir bitte mal den Paragraph 1 bei unten angefügtem Link durch.
Da gehts nicht um "Landesfischereirecht" wo so gerne dagegen geschimpft wird sondern ein Bundesgesetz - JEDER hat sich danach zu richten!

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tierschg/BJNR012770972.html

Und wenn ich einen massigen Fisch fange nehm ich ihn mit und lass ihn mir schmecken!
#g#g

Das Gesetz gibts übrigens so seit 1972.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



> Und wenn ich einen massigen Fisch fange nehm ich ihn mit und lass ihn mir schmecken!


Und bitte vergiss nicht - sofern nicht extra geschützt in einem Gewässer - auch jedes Rotauge, Brassen, Karausche, Gründling, etc. abzuknüppeln - und zwar unabhängig davon, ob Du den Fisch essen willst oder nicht.

Und vergiss nicht, das Angeln auf eine Fischart umgehend einzustellen, sobald das Fanglimit erreicht ist 

Und denk dran, JEDER maßige Fisch ist sofort abzuknüppeln - auch wenn DU keine Verwendung für den 20-Kilo-Karpfen hast..


Das alles musst Du nämlich laut Landesfischereigesetz und den dazu erfolgten Aussagen und Klarstellungen von Herrn Braun.

Und genau das - abknüppeln vom Fischen ohne persönlichen Verwendungsmöglichkeit - widerspricht sogar laut den sicher nicht anglerfreundlichenm Grünen dem Tierschutzgesetz.

Und auch die meisten anderen Parteien sehen das genauso - ausser halt der CSU, die dieses tierschutzwidrige Landesgesetz ja erlassen hat...

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass euer VDSF-Landesvorsitzender in seiner Eigenschaft als Behördenvertreter mal richtig ernst macht und diese Regeln auch durchsetzt - vielleicht wachen dann endlich mal ein paar Funktionäre in den Vereinen auf...


----------



## Fischer am Inn (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Hallo miteinander,



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und auch die meisten anderen Parteien sehen das genauso - ausser halt der CSU, die dieses tierschutzwidrige Landesgesetz ja erlassen hat...
> 
> ...


 

Irrtum! Das ist kein Gesetz sondern eine Verordnung (Ausführungsverordnung zum Fischereigesetz). Gesetze kommen vom Parlament, Verordnungen werden von den Behörden (Exekutive) auf dem Büroweg erlassen. 
Konkret: Die AVBayFiG stammt bzw. hat zu verantworten der Referent für Fischereirecht, also Herr Braun. Darin liegt die Brisanz.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Stimmt - und sorry und Danke für die Richtigstellung!!!!!
Allerdings ist die Behörde natürlich dem politischen Willen der jeweiligen Regierung unterworfen - also wiederum der CSU (und sogar in Bayern ja inzwischen koalitionär mit der FDP zusätzlich - noch...)...

Und wie gesagt, dass die Vereinsvorstände dann gerade noch Herrn Braun zum Landesvorsitzenden des VDSF-Verbandes wählen, da fällt mir nur wieder der Spruch mit den Kälbern und dem Metzger ewin..........


----------



## kxxxkfxx (23. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



meierchen_online schrieb:


> Blödsinn! Hier entscheidet erst einmal das Verhältnis zwischen der Anzahl (aktiver) Angler (oder genauer der Entnahme von fisch) und dem Fischbestand, und dieses Verhältnis im dünn besiedelten Brandenburg oder mecklenburg mit seinen tausenden von Gewässern sicherlich günstiger als in Bayern. Darüber hinaus gibt es so viele sinnvollere Ansätze, nachhaltig zu fischen ohne die Angler auszusperren.
> Z. B. könnte man antiquierte Regelungen wie das Entnahmegebot maßiger Fische ganz einfach abschaffen und stattdessen erstens ein zurücksetzen erlauben und zweitens die Mindestmaße erhöhen und zudem ein Maximalmaß einführen, um auch große Laichfische zu schonen. du hast gesagt, dass viele Leute Reglements brauchen, weil sie zu viel fisch mitnehmen wollen. Ich halte nicht zuletzt die schwachsinnigen Entnahmegebote der *VDSF-Sandkastendiktatoren*, die vehement wider aller Vernunft verteidigt werden und nun auch noch anderen aufgezungen werden sollen, für mitverantwortlich zur herausbildung dieser Mentalität! Eine Sensibilisierung für C&R oder selektive Entnahme von der Pieke auf wäre eine Prophylaxe dagegen. Aber die sinnlose Regulierungswut und der VDSF scheinen äquivalent zu sein.



Zum Entnahmegebot: 
Wird im Einklang mit dem Tierschutzgesetz völlig entspannt gelebt. Sieht man z.B. an den grandiosen Barbenbeständen in den bayerischen Flüssen. Die Kollegen schmecken nicht und werden ständig zurückgesetzt. Das wird sogar in den Fischereilehrgängen so empfohlen, falls man sie beim Brassenfischen dran bekommt. Nur vorsätzliches C&R sieht man halt nicht gern, was ich nachvollziehen kann.

Zum Mindestmaß:
Liegt bei fast allen relevanten Fischen (Hecht, Zander, Aal) in Bayern über dem gesetzlichen Mindestmaß. Rotauge und Rotfeder sind in vielen Gewässern 2011 ganzjährig geschützt gewesen.

Zum Maximalmaß:
Die besten Laichhechte haben 80 cm und nicht etwa einen Meter. Und der Küchenkorridor für den Karpfen ist wegen der miesen Vermehrungsaussichten bei unserem Klima höchst umstritten. Maximalmaß wird also nicht viel bringen.

Die meisten Vereine und auch der Verband haben strikte Entnahmequoten. In den vereinen meist 1-2 Raubfische pro Woche. Dazu kommen erweiterte Schonzeiten (Raubfisch meist bis Ende Juli).

Du siehst, dass angesichts des existierenden Angeldrucks hier in Bayern viel für den Erhalt eines guten Fischbestandes getan wird.


----------



## meierchen_online (23. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Zum Entnahmegebot:
> Wird im Einklang mit dem Tierschutzgesetz völlig entspannt gelebt. Sieht man z.B. an den grandiosen Barbenbeständen in den bayerischen Flüssen. Die Kollegen schmecken nicht und werden ständig zurückgesetzt. Das wird sogar in den Fischereilehrgängen so empfohlen, falls man sie beim Brassenfischen dran bekommt. Nur vorsätzliches C&R sieht man halt nicht gern, was ich nachvollziehen kann.
> 
> Zum Mindestmaß:
> ...



Ich sehe vor allem eine ganze Menge von Reglements, die mir das Angeln gründlich versauen würden. Raubfisch-Schonzeit bis Ende Juli , dann Hochsommer, wo eh nichts auf Raubfisch geht, dann eine kurze Beiß-Phase bis Jahresende und dann schlägt die Regulierungswut wieder zu. Und dafür soll man dann auch noch Unsummen an Vereinsbeiträgen für nur wenige Gewässer bezahlen, da könnte ich auch gleich meinen Raubfischkram an den Nagel hängen. Bei uns kommt man ohne diese Schikanen aus, hat andere ebenfalls funktionierende Lösungen gefunden und ich hoffe, dass das so bleibt. Ich sehe einfach keinen Grund, warum man bayrische Zustände zu mir nach Hause exportieren sollte. Sollen die doch machen, was sie im Süden wollen, aber mich damit in Ruhe lassen.

Dass große alte Laichfische ihren Wert verlieren, zweifele ich auch an, da gibt es unterschiedliche Quellen. Im Zweifelsfall sollte man sich wenigstens dazu durchringen können, ein Zurücksetzen solcher Fische (wenn schon nicht vorgeschrieben) zu erlauben, da viel Angler keine Verwednung für so viel Fisch hätten.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (23. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



meierchen_online schrieb:


> Sollen die doch machen, was sie im Süden wollen, aber mich damit in Ruhe lassen.



Ich kann Dich beruhigen. Hier "im Süden" sieht nix danach aus, als hätte jemand einen Kreuzzug vor, um andere Bundesländer zu überfallen #h



meierchen_online schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall sollte man sich  wenigstens dazu durchringen können, ein Zurücksetzen solcher Fische  (wenn schon nicht vorgeschrieben) zu erlauben, da viel Angler keine  Verwednung für so viel Fisch hätten.



Ist doch erlaubt. Ich setze alle Karpfen größer 6 kg zurück, angle aber auch nicht gezielt auf diese. Das ist völlig in Übereinstimmung mit den geltenden Gesetzen.

Du (und viele andere) bringt immer was durcheinander: Die bayerische Gesetzgebung richtet sich gegen vorsätzliches C&R. Wer Beifang zurücksetzt, den er nicht vewerten kann, hat überhaupt nichts zu befürchten, weil dies durch das Tierschutzgesetz gedeckt ist.


----------



## angler1996 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ich kann Dich beruhigen. Hier "im Süden" sieht nix danach aus, als hätte jemand einen Kreuzzug vor, um andere Bundesländer zu überfallen #h
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sorry , aber um deine Auslegung im jeden Zweifelsfalle
anwenden zu können, müßte der dafür verantwortliche eine Durchführungsverordnung erlassen, um genau dieses zu regeln, was du schreibst. Gibts das?
Gruß A.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (23. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Sorry , aber um deine Auslegung im jeden Zweifelsfalle
> anwenden zu können, müßte der dafür verantwortliche eine Durchführungsverordnung erlassen, um genau dieses zu regeln, was du schreibst. Gibts das?
> Gruß A.



Wozu brauchst du eine Ausführungsverordnung? Die Sache ist rechtlich klar geregelt:

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tierschg/
Zitat:
"§ 1
Zweck dieses Gesetzes ist es, aus der Verantwortung des Menschen für das Tier als Mitgeschöpf dessen Leben und Wohlbefinden zu schützen. *Niemand darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen.*"

Wenn ich ohne Vorsatz einen Fisch fange, den ich nicht sinnvoll verwerten kann, verstoße ich gegen das Tierschutzgesetz, wenn ich den Fisch nicht zurücksetze. Ganz klare Sache.

Der gleiche Paragraph wird allerdings auch als Argument gegen vorsätzliches C&R herangezogen. Siehe das vorige Woche im Anglerboard diskutierte Urteil:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144563&page=337


----------



## Namenloser (23. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Aber mal ernsthaft was will man schon mit ner ungf.19kg Moorsau z.B. die dazu noch aus nem Kanal kommt? Soll ich das arme Vieh dann einfach abschlachten nur um nem kack Gesetzt zu folgen. Man kann nunmal den Fischen nicht eintrichtern was man fangen will und was nicht. (zum glück sonst würde es einigen arten warscheinlich nicht mehr geben...) Das Problem an dem Ganzen C&R Kramm sind nunmal Leute die es über treiben...


----------



## meierchen_online (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Zum Entnahmegebot:
> Wird im Einklang mit dem Tierschutzgesetz völlig entspannt gelebt. Sieht man z.B. an den grandiosen Barbenbeständen in den bayerischen Flüssen. Die Kollegen schmecken nicht und werden ständig zurückgesetzt. Das wird sogar in den Fischereilehrgängen so empfohlen, falls man sie beim Brassenfischen dran bekommt. Nur vorsätzliches C&R sieht man halt nicht gern, was ich nachvollziehen kann.



Das klingt für mich wie Beschwichtigung. Ich kenne Bayern zwar nicht so gut wo Du, war aber nun bereits einige Male im Urlaub im Landkreis Schwandorf und habe dort in Schwarzach, Eixendorfer Stausee, Naab usw. geangelt. Immer wurde ich auf Nachfrage zu den Entnahmegeboten beim Kauf der angelkarte darauf hingewiesen, dass jeder maßige Fisch auerhalb der gesetzlichen Schonzeiten zu entnehmen ist. Weiterhin kann ich mich, selbst wenn Du andere Erfahrungen hast, mit der schwammigen Formulierung des VDSF zum Thema "vorsätzliches" C&R überhaupt nicht anfreunden, da hier im Zweifel das Ermessen des Richters oder Anklägers gilt, was vorsätzlich ist und was nicht. In Brandenburg würde es gar nicht dazu kommen, weil dort zum Glück (noch) nicht diese ewig gestrigen Wahnvorstellungen gibt, nach denen Angler auf das Kochtopfangeln reduziert werden. Das ist für mich eine akzeptable Formulierung zum Thema Entnahme:



> http://www.lav-bdg.de/de/gew%C3%A4sserordnung/
> 
> _4.5.1. Aneignen und Zurücksetzen gefangener Fische
> 
> Der  Angler hat sofort nach dem Fang eines maßigen Fisches zu entscheiden,  ob er diesen zurücksetzen oder sich aneignen und verwerten will. Soll  der Fisch zurückgesetzt werden, so hat dies unmittelbar nach dem Lösen  des Hakens zu geschehen. Fische, die entnommen und verwertet werden  sollen, sind unmittelbar nach dem Fang weidgerecht zu töten oder  vorübergehend, längstens bis zum Ende des Fangtages, zu hältern. Fische,  die zurückgesetzt werden sollen oder müssen, sind nach Möglichkeit  nicht zu keschern oder anders als mit nassen Händen zu berühren. Das  gezielte Angeln auf kapitale Fische, mit dem ausschließlichen Ziel Maße  und Masse der gefangenen Fische zu dokumentieren und sie anschließend  ins Gewässer zurückzusetzen, widerspricht der guten fachlichen Praxis in  der Fischerei und ist daher nicht statthaft._





> Zum Mindestmaß:
> Liegt bei fast allen relevanten Fischen (Hecht, Zander, Aal) in Bayern über dem gesetzlichen Mindestmaß.


Nützt nichts, wenn ich sie laut geltenden Rechts bzw. Vereinsrechts usw. trotzdem umlegen muss.



> Rotauge und Rotfeder sind in vielen Gewässern 2011 ganzjährig geschützt gewesen.


Wieso das denn? Die haben bei uns weder Mindestmaße noch Schonzeiten, trotzdem vermehren die sich ohne Ende und erreichen stattliche Größen, die nimmt hier auch kaum jemand mit.





> Du siehst, dass angesichts des existierenden Angeldrucks hier in Bayern viel für den Erhalt eines guten Fischbestandes getan wird.


Was ich vor allem gesehen habe, waren die ganzen Einschränkungen bei Euch. Ich durfte nicht Nachtangeln, was in BRB selbstverständlich ist, Gastangler, wie z. B. kleine Brüder, die noch nicht alt genug waren, einen Angelschein zu machen, bekommen bei Euch keine Gastkarten, da werden Mauern und Türme von den Biederbayern gebaut, höher als sie an der Ostgrenze jemals waren. Bei uns ist man da wesentlich liberaler. Dazu musste ich ständig gucken, ob ich noch im Bereich, den ich für die Angelkarte bezahlt habe angele. Wenn sich um ein ganzes Gewässer gehandelt hätte, wäre das ja nicht so wild, aber stattdessen wird ein Rinnsal wie die Schwarzach aufgeteilt in Bereich I, II, III, IV und V, alle nur 1-2 Kilometerchen lang und für jeden Abschnitt soll man extra blechen. Wenn die Ufer so verwachsen sind, dass man viele Stellen nicht erreichen kann, oder auch nicht waten kann bzw. per Gesetz nicht darf, hat man seinen Bereich mit der Spinn- oder Fleigenrute ganz schnell abgefischt. Sorry, aber die VDSF-Organsisationstruktur ist einfach riesen großer Mist. Man zahlt viel und bekmommt wenig bzw. kann nur an ein oder zwei Gewässerchen angeln, während ich hier im ganzen Land angeln kann.

Und was mich am meisten am VDSF stört, ist dieses ewige Gepoche auf den Status des Natur- und Umweltschutzverbandes und das auch im neuen Fusionsverband durchdrücken will. Verdammt noch mal! Ich gehe angeln, weil ich es einfach geil und spannend finde, Fische zu überlisten und vielleicht hin und wieder mal einen essen will. Dieses Motiv, das wohl die meisten Angler teilen, die einen mehr auf das reine fangen mit anschließenden Zurücksetzen gelegt, die anderen mehr auf das "Fleischmachen", hat mit Natur- und Umweltschutz primär nichts zu tun! Nicht falsch verstehen - ich bin nicht gegen Umwelt- und Naturschutz, aber ich bin entschieden dagegen, dass ich mich einem Verband beugen soll, der sich primär über Aufgaben definiert, die eigentlich Spießer wie NABU und irgendwelche anderen Gutmenschenorgas schon einnehmen. Es ist nämlich ein riesen Unterschied, ob man sagt "wir sind ein Umwelt- und Naturschutzverband" oder "wir sind ein Anglerverband, der die Interessen seiner Mitglieder vertritt, ihm Rahmen einer nachhaltigen Wirtschaftsweise". Letzteres macht der VDSF nicht bzw. viel zu wenig, stattdessen hat er in der Vergangenheit mehr als einmal nicht nur den Duckmäuser vor Tierschutz- und Naturschutzschikanören gespielt sondern viel schlimmer noch selbst Verbote voraus eilent erteilt. Ich sag bloß Setzkescherdebatte, Wettfischverbot usw. Wer meint, sich über Umweltschutz usw. definieren zu müssen, um sein Hobby zu legitimieren, macht sich angreifbar für Kräfte, die das Angeln ohnehin verbieten wollen, und die dann immer mehr Auflagen verlangen, damit man diesen schwachsinnigen Umweltschutzstatus auch halten kann. Bei den Jägern, die nur mehr von Hege und Pflege in der Öffentlichkeit sprechen, während das das eigentliche Motiv, nämlich die Jagd, in den Hintergrund tritt, kann man diese Fehlentwicklung sehr gut beobachten. 
Das Angeln hat da zum Glück noch einen positiveren Status in der Gesellschaft und man muss sich nicht zwangsläufig über Hege und Naturschutz und diese ganzen heuchlerischen Vorschiebungen definieren. Wir haben eine gute Basis junger und älterer aufgeschlossener Angler, die die Freude am Angeln nach außen tragen, wie man in den vielen Foren, z. B. in den Karpfen- und Raubfischangelforen sehen kann, und meiner Meinung nach das Angeln so in der Öffentlichkeit auch positiv vertreten und Verständnis dafür schaffen. Auf der anderen Seite stehen Leute wie Mohnert, die gezielt an diesem Ast sägen. Ich weiß nicht, was sie sich davon versprechen? Aber als Sprachrohr oder gar Repräsentanten für die Angler können doch diese biederen Tattergreise in meinen Augen gar nicht mehr gelten. Die sind wie ein trojanisches Pferd in meinen Augen.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



meierchen_online schrieb:


> Das klingt für mich wie Beschwichtigung. Ich kenne Bayern zwar nicht so gut wo Du, war aber nun bereits einige Male im Urlaub im Landkreis Schwandorf und habe dort in Schwarzach, Eixendorfer Stausee, Naab usw. geangelt. Immer wurde ich auf Nachfrage zu den Entnahmegeboten beim Kauf der angelkarte darauf hingewiesen, dass jeder maßige Fisch auerhalb der gesetzlichen Schonzeiten zu entnehmen ist.


 
Das richtet sich gegen Angler, die gar nichts entnehmen wollen, sondern Angeln mit dem Ziel C&R betreiben. Die wollen wir hier nicht haben.



meierchen_online schrieb:


> In Brandenburg würde es gar nicht dazu kommen, weil dort zum Glück (noch) nicht diese ewig gestrigen Wahnvorstellungen gibt, nach denen Angler auf das Kochtopfangeln reduziert werden.


 
Da bist Du im Irrtum. Genau genommen ist die Situation in Brandenburg die gleiche wie in Bayern, da für beide Bundesländer das gleiche Tierschutzgesetz gilt. 
Interessanterweise gab es bisher meines Wissens nach noch keinen Prozess wegen C&R in Bayern, wohl aber in anderen Bundesländern mit weitaus liberaleren Fischereigesetzen. Und auch Schleswig-Holstein hat den C&R-Passus jetzt ins Fischereigesetz übernommen.
Wenn Dich in Brandenburg jemand wegen C&R anzeigt, hast Du das gleiche Problem wie jemand in Bayern, dem das passiert.



meierchen_online schrieb:


> Wieso das denn? Die haben bei uns weder Mindestmaße noch Schonzeiten, trotzdem vermehren die sich ohne Ende und erreichen stattliche Größen, die nimmt hier auch kaum jemand mit.


 
Das Problem sind hierbei nicht die Angler:
http://www.bezirk-oberfranken.de/fileadmin/1_Aktuelles/infos/singleview_news.php?id=982



meierchen_online schrieb:


> Was ich vor allem gesehen habe, waren die ganzen Einschränkungen bei Euch. Ich durfte nicht Nachtangeln, was in BRB selbstverständlich ist, Gastangler, wie z. B. kleine Brüder, die noch nicht alt genug waren, einen Angelschein zu machen, bekommen bei Euch keine Gastkarten, da werden Mauern und Türme von den Biederbayern gebaut, höher als sie an der Ostgrenze jemals waren. Bei uns ist man da wesentlich liberaler. Dazu musste ich ständig gucken, ob ich noch im Bereich, den ich für die Angelkarte bezahlt habe angele. Wenn sich um ein ganzes Gewässer gehandelt hätte, wäre das ja nicht so wild, aber stattdessen wird ein Rinnsal wie die Schwarzach aufgeteilt in Bereich I, II, III, IV und V, alle nur 1-2 Kilometerchen lang und für jeden Abschnitt soll man extra blechen. Wenn die Ufer so verwachsen sind, dass man viele Stellen nicht erreichen kann, oder auch nicht waten kann bzw. per Gesetz nicht darf, hat man seinen Bereich mit der Spinn- oder Fleigenrute ganz schnell abgefischt. Sorry, aber die VDSF-Organsisationstruktur ist einfach riesen großer Mist. Man zahlt viel und bekmommt wenig bzw. kann nur an ein oder zwei Gewässerchen angeln, während ich hier im ganzen Land angeln kann.


 
Angeln ist Bayern ist vereinslastig. Darum die Aufteilung der Gewässer. Jeder Verein kann für sich festlegen, wer Nachtangeln darf etc.
Das muss einem nicht gefallen, ist aber nun mal so. Die Gewässer sind in privater Hand und meiner Meinung nach ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die Kommunen in den neuen Bundesländern ihr Tafelsilber verscheuern werden/müssen und ihr vor dem gleichen Problem steht.


----------



## meierchen_online (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Das richtet sich gegen Angler, die gar nichts entnehmen wollen, sondern Angeln mit dem Ziel C&R betreiben. Die wollen wir hier nicht haben.



Wer ist denn "wir"? Die alten Betonköpfe aus den Vereinsvorständen oder die verbandsspitze? Guck Dich doch mal in den Foren, Angelzeitschirften etc. oder in deinem persönlichen Umfeld um, von "trauter Einsamkeit" zum Thema wird man bei Euch wohl auch nicht sprechen können. Sicher kennst Du auch karpfen- oder Raubfischspezies die ihre Fische releasen.
Und wenn es sich nur gegen C&R wendet, warum formuliert man das dann nicht wenigstens so, dass man unerwünschten Beifang und Fische, die man nicht verwerten will, wieder zurücksetzen darf. Nach geltendem Recht im LK Schwandorf habe ich also gegen die Bestimmungen verstoßen, auch wenn ich eine maßige Barbe zurücksetzen will. Kommt da der Richtige und scheißt Dich an, hast du ein Problem, das geht in BRB nicht so einfach, während bei Euch vorgeschriebenes Kochtopfangeln herrscht, was heute eigentlich immer weniger Leute tun.





> Da bist Du im Irrtum. Genau genommen ist die Situation in Brandenburg die gleiche wie in Bayern, da für beide Bundesländer das gleiche Tierschutzgesetz gilt.
> Interessanterweise gab es bisher meines Wissens nach noch keinen Prozess wegen C&R in Bayern, wohl aber in anderen Bundesländern mit weitaus liberaleren Fischereigesetzen. Und auch Schleswig-Holstein hat den C&R-Passus jetzt ins Fischereigesetz übernommen.
> Wenn Dich in Brandenburg jemand wegen C&R anzeigt, hast Du das gleiche Problem wie jemand in Bayern, dem das passiert.


Du irrst. Die Situation in BRB ist eine andere. Legt man das Gesetz nach Wortlaut aus, dann ist mir nur daz "gezielte" Angeln auf "Kapitale" verboten mit dem Ziel des Zurücksetzens, was u. a. an Indikatoren wie Foto- und Messsessions festgemacht wird. Wer damit dann hausieren geht und angezeigt wird, ist selbst schuld. Aber nirgendwo in dem Gesetz von Brandeburg wirst Du im Wortlaut "C&R-Verbot" lesen, während das in SH ganz allgemein der Fall ist, und explizit wortwörtlich genannt wird, und das halte ich für sehr gefährlich. Erstens wird damit den Pottfischern, die alles umlegen wieder die Hand gereicht und diese in meinen Augen unannehmbare mentalität noch gefördert. Zweitens wird An*******rn sowohl von den Tierschutzorgas als auch alten Betonköpfen aus den eigenen Reihen Tür und Angel geöffnet, um Leute, die nicht der Kochtopfmentalität frönen anzu*******n. Das ist mit der Formulierung BRB gar nicht möglich. zumindest wirst du nicht in den eigenen Reihen angschissen werden. Denn auch unsere Vereine können zu den von ihnen bewirtschafteten Gewässern Sonderbestimmungen machen, aber ein entnahmegebot gibt es hier nirgendwo. 3. Zeigt die Formulierung in SH, dass nur ein angeln zum Zwecke des Nahrungserwerbes zulässig ist, ein Motiv dass von vielen VDSF-Sprachrohren immer wieder propagiert wird, obwohl das für viele angler gar nicht mehr gilt. Schau Dich doch mal um! Die Zeitschriften sind voll mit C&R-orgien, gummierte Kescher werden verkauft, Karpfenangler, Kunstköderangler, die ein Vermögen nur zum Spaß am angeln investieren gibt es zu Hauf, auch in der Betonburg Bayern. Das muss irgendwann zu Reibereien führen, weil die vorgschobenen Motive nicht die eigentlichen sind, somit Heuchelei. 
4. Es gibt bis heute immer noch kein Gesetz auf Bundesebene, dass C&R explizit verbietet, letzteres ist eine Grauzone und man kann im Gegenzug das Tierschutzgesetz auch so auslegen, dass gewisse Vereinsvorschirften von betonköpfen, die alles abzuschlagen gebieten, ein verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz ist, wenn man einen kapitalen Fisch mitnimmt, ihn aber nicht sinnvoll verwerten kann, somit der vernünftige Grund fehlt. 
Bis heute kenne ich kein Urteil von Anschwärzern, das allgemein C&R verbietet. Die Petarden und andere An*******r machen zwar jährlich dutzende Anzeigen, können aber nicht einmal auf eine Hand voll für sie verwertbare Urteile zurückgreifen und denen kann man noch zig fälle gegebüberstellen, in denen die Verfahren eingestellt wurden.




> Angeln ist Bayern ist vereinslastig. Darum die Aufteilung der Gewässer. Jeder Verein kann für sich festlegen, wer Nachtangeln darf etc.


 Das erklärt gar nichts. Auch Brandenburg ist vereinslastig und gehört zur deutschen Vereinskultur dazu wie Bayern. Auch in Brandenburg muss im Verein sein, um den Gewässerpool beangeln zu können, wenn man nicht ständig karten kaufen will. Auch in BRB hat jeder Verein mindestens für ein gewässer einen Hegeauftrag und kann in diesem Rahmen auch geltende Bestimmungen erlassen, wie z. B. Bootsverbote oder Kunstköderverbote. Aber: hier pachtet der Verband, nicht einzelne Vereine die Gewässer, auch Besatz etc. wird über den Verband geregelt, nicht über Vereine, die sich in "Schrebergarten-Mentalität" verschanzen und ein kleines Stück vom Kuchen für sich allein beanspruchen.



> Das muss einem nicht gefallen, ist aber nun mal so. Die Gewässer sind in privater Hand und meiner Meinung nach ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die Kommunen in den neuen Bundesländern ihr Tafelsilber verscheuern werden/müssen und ihr vor dem gleichen Problem steht.


Die Quellen der Gewissheit deiner Prognose würden mich interessieren? Ich hoffe nämlich, dass es nicht so kommt und wünsche, wenn es so kommen sollte, jedem dafür Verantwortlichen nicht nur einen Schnupfen an den Hals. #q


----------



## kxxxkfxx (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



meierchen_online schrieb:


> Nach geltendem Recht im LK Schwandorf habe ich also gegen die Bestimmungen verstoßen, auch wenn ich eine maßige Barbe zurücksetzen will.


 
Bundesgesetz steht über Landesgesetz. Der Entnahmeparagraph des Bayerischen Fischereigesetzes ist deshalb immer im Zusammenhang mit dem Tierschutzgesetz zu sehen.
Wenn Du keine Verwertungsmöglichkeit für den Fang siehst, MUSST Du ihn zurücksetzen, weil Du sonst eine Straftat auf Grundlage des Tierschutzgesetzes begehst. 

Niemand kann mich verpflichten, eine Barbe abzuschlagen, die auf meine Maden gebissen hat, wenn ich keine Verwertungsmöglichkeit sehe. Sollte ich deshalb irgendwann mal den Schein einbüßen (was ich nicht glaube), geht das sofort vor Gericht.

Anders sieht es aus, wenn jemand seinen Zielfisch zurücksetzt. Hier am RMD haben dieses Jahr 2 Typen ihren Schein eingebüßt, weil sie beim Gummifischen 60er Zander relased haben. In diesem Fall wird die Argumentation schwerer |kopfkrat

Der alte Vorstand, der dieses Jahr hier den Fischereilehrgang durchführt, redet den Leuten sogar intensiv ins Gewissen, nur Fische zu entnehmen, die sie wirklich verwerten können. Das ist deshalb noch lange kein Aufruf zum Gesetzesbruch, sondern völlig in Übereinstimmung mit geltendem Recht.


----------



## meierchen_online (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Anders sieht es aus, wenn jemand seinen Zielfisch zurücksetzt. Hier am RMD haben dieses Jahr 2 Typen ihren Schein eingebüßt, weil sie beim Gummifischen 60er Zander relased haben. In diesem Fall wird die Argumentation schwerer |kopfkrat


 Aber das ist doch echt übel und für mich unannehmbar. In Brandenburg wäre es kein Problem, zu behaupten, dass man lieber einen kleineren zander für sich allein fangen wollte, der 60er also zu große wäre, oder man in eigenem Ermessen sagt, dass der Zander für sich selbst und seine Familie zu klein wäre. Denn das Motiv, der Fang zum Zwecke der Ernährung wäre konform mit dem Tierschutzgesetz. Auch wäre es kein Problem, zu sagen, dass man einen Hecht fangen wollte anstatt eines Zanders, weil Zander einfach kaum Eigengeschmack hat oder so. Darum wundert mich, dass den Anglern gleich der Schein eigezogen wurde. Müssen ja z. T. echt Penner sein einige Aufseher und Funktionäre da unten, von euren geltenden Bestimmungen mal abgesehen hätte sich doch da was im eigenen Ermessen machen lassen können, ohne gleich den Schein einzubüßen. Wer immer noch nicht kapiert hat, dass es nachhaltiger ist (aus welchen Gründen auch immer, ob nun falscher Zielfisch oder selektive Entnahme oder C&R), Fische, insebsondere die wenigen Raubfische, auch mal wieder zurückzusetzen, gehört m. E. ins altersheim, nicht in einen Vorstand. Mit solchen Funktionären wäre ja nicht mal selektive Entnahme oder das Zurücksetzen eines Nicht-Zielfisches möglich.



> Der alte Vorstand, der dieses Jahr hier den Fischereilehrgang durchführt, redet den Leuten sogar intensiv ins Gewissen, nur Fische zu entnehmen, die sie wirklich verwerten können. Das ist deshalb noch lange kein Aufruf zum Gesetzesbruch, sondern völlig in Übereinstimmung mit geltendem Recht.


Das hört sich sehr vernünftig an, aber es scheint in Bayern auch andere Holzköpfe zu geben, die das anders sehen. Letztlich gibt es doch nur sehr wenige Situationen, in denen man das Motiv eines Anglers soweit entschlüsseln kann, dass man ihm tatsächlich C&R unterstellen kann, da die Gedanken eben frei sind|engel: Zur Sicherung des Motivs bräuchte man dann schon Indikatoren wie Zeugenschaft in wilden Fotoorgien mit dem gefangenen PB-Karpfen, die ich auch nicht unbedingt gutheiße, auch wenn ich nicht gegen C&R bin. Aber Angler dafür zu verurteilen, weil sie ein paar mickrige 60er zander zurücksetzen |kopfkrat? Wurden die dabei gesehen, wie sie den Fisch fotografierten? Oder sind die verantwortlichen Funktionäre einfach nur selbstherrliche, autoritäre XXXXXXX?

Nachtrag: Mich würde noch interessieren, wie ich die Forumlierung "nicht verwerten können" in deinen Ausführungen zu verstehen habe, nicht das wir aneinander vorbei reden. Ist damit gemeint, dass Euch dazu geraten wird, jeden Fisch, ob nun Barbe oder Aal, oder Zander, den man z. B. aufrgund seiner Größe nicht verwerten kann, zurückzusetzen? Oder bezieht sich das lediglich auf die Fischarten, die im Allgemeinen keine guten Speisefische sind? Und wer definiert, was unter "kann nicht verwertet werden" zu verstehen ist? Es könnte doch sein, dass ein 60er Zander zu groß ist oder einem Fänger einfach nicht schmeckt. Ich mag Zander z. B. auch nicht wiklich als Speisefisch, da gibt es Herzhafteres, der Fisch ist mir zu lasch. Würde das auch unter "kann nicht" fallen?


----------



## kxxxkfxx (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



meierchen_online schrieb:


> Mich würde noch interessieren, wie ich die Forumlierung "nicht verwerten können" in deinen Ausführungen zu verstehen habe, nicht das wir aneinander vorbei reden. Ist damit gemeint, dass Euch dazu geraten wird, jeden Fisch, ob nun Barbe oder Aal, oder Zander, den man z. B. aufrgund seiner Größe nicht verwerten kann, zurückzusetzen?



Genau das. Tötete nicht, was Du nicht verwerten kannst. Aus welchem Grund auch immer.



meierchen_online schrieb:


> Und wer  definiert, was unter "kann nicht verwertet werden" zu verstehen ist?



Auf das Angeln angewandt besagt das Tierschutzgesetz klar, dass ein Fisch nur getötet werden darf, wenn der Angler eine sinnvolle Verwertung garantieren kann. Damit ist Deine Frage implizit beantwortet: Der Angler entscheidet das.



meierchen_online schrieb:


> Es  könnte doch sein, dass ein 60er Zander zu groß ist oder einem Fänger  einfach nicht schmeckt.



Im RMD gibt es halt kaum Hechte, sondern fast nur Zander und wem beim Mindestmaß 50 dann die 60 cm zu groß sind, der wird Probleme mit der Argumentation bekommen :q

Analogie Boilie-Angeln: Wer 24mm Boilies an die Angel hängt und dann beim 70er Karpfen argumentiert, dass er den nie haben wollte sondern ne 30er Brasse, hat sicher auch einen schweren Stand :q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Und das von jemand der immer argumentiert, dass Landesverbände so wichtig sind, weil Fischereirecht Ländersache wäre.

Laut Landesrecht ist in Bayern schlicht jeder Fisch abzuknüppeln, der bayrische VDSF-Verbandsvorsitzende und damit wohl auch der bayrische Landesverband (sonst hätten die ihn ja nicht gewählt) sieht das auch so (nachzulesen im Interview bei uns) , dass in Bayern jeder Fisch unabhängig von der persönlichen Verwertbarkeit abzuknüppeln ist, sofern er nicht durch Schonmaß oder Schonzeit geschützt ist..

Daher muss jeder, der einen nicht explizit geschützten Fisch in Bayern zurücksetzt, auch mit Anzeigen rechnen.

So will es nicht nur der bayrische Gesetzgeber, sondern auch der bayrische VDSF-Verband,.

Was aber auch mit dem Thema Pool- oder Vereinsgewässer nichts zu tun hat, sondern schlicht eine bayrische Dummheit - von Verband wie Gesetzgeber - ist..


----------



## meierchen_online (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Genau das. Tötete nicht, was Du nicht verwerten kannst. Aus welchem Grund auch immer.



Aber dann hätten doch die Angler, die fürs Zander releasen angeschwärzt wurden, genau so argumentieren. Es gibt doch so viele gründe, einen Fisch, selbst wenn er maßig ist, nicht verwerten zu können. Ich glaube, der VDSF ist doch ein Totschläger-Verband, besonders, wenn ich das lese:



> Es ist nicht fischwaidgerecht, Fische allein aus Freude am Drill zu  fangen. Das gilt erst recht für das Fangen von Fischen, um diese  anschließend zurückzusetzen (catch and release). Mit dem Fang muss die  sinnvolle Verwertung der Fische verbunden sein.
> Der gefangene Fisch ist zu bestimmen, zu messen und wenn er maßig  ist und keine Artenschonbestimmung besteht, zu betäuben, zu töten und  schließlich abzuködern. Untermaßige oder einer Schonbestimmung  unterliegende Fische sind vorsichtig zurückzusetzen.
> Ein Zurücksetzen kommt auch in Betracht, wenn es das Hegeziel erfordert.


Die einzigen Sätze, die einen Ausweg aus dem Abschlagen erlauben ist erstens die sinnvolle Verwertung und zweitens der letzte Satz - wenn es das Hegeziel erfordert. Zander kommen nun nicht in Massen vor. Kann es nicht hegerisch sinvoll sein, nicht alle Zander abzuschlagen, sondern die auch mal zurück zu setzen. Sind doch echte Holzköpfe, manche VDSF-Funkionäre!





> Im RMD gibt es halt kaum Hechte, sondern fast nur Zander und wem beim Mindestmaß 50 dann die 60 cm zu groß sind, der wird Probleme mit der Argumentation bekommen :q
> 
> Analogie Boilie-Angeln: Wer 24mm Boilies an die Angel hängt und dann beim 70er Karpfen argumentiert, dass er den nie haben wollte sondern ne 30er Brasse, hat sicher auch einen schweren Stand :q:q



Dass mit den Karpfen ist noch einleuchtender bei solchen Totschläger-Geboten als mit den Zandern, da - egal ob es viele Hechte gibt oder nicht - man trotzdem versuchen kann, diese gezielt zu beangeln. Also habe ich doch Recht damit, wenn ich vermute, dass der Angler doch nicht einfach entscheiden darf. Ich bleib dabei, vor allem mit Blick auf die oben zitierten Verbandsvorgaben: Der VDSF ist für mich ein Hort rückschrittlicher Tattergreise, die den Schuss noch nicht gehört haben, auch wenn das natürlich nicht pauschal für alle Funktionäre oder gar mitglieder gilt.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und das von jemand der immer argumentiert, dass Landesverbände so wichtig sind, weil Fischereirecht Ländersache wäre.
> 
> Laut Landesrecht ist in Bayern schlicht jeder Fisch abzuknüppeln, der bayrische VDSF-Verbandsvorsitzende und damit wohl auch der bayrische Landesverband (sonst hätten die ihn ja nicht gewählt) sieht das auch so (nachzulesen im Interview bei uns) , dass in Bayern jeder Fisch unabhängig von der persönlichen Verwertbarkeit abzuknüppeln ist, sofern er nicht durch Schonmaß oder Schonzeit geschützt ist..
> 
> ...



Ach Meister, so langsam vergeht mir die Lust, hier mitzudiskutieren. Statt als Moderator hier sachlich Argumente auszutauschen, bist Du nur auf Krawall aus.

In Bayern wird der Spagat zwischen der Verhinderung von vorsätzlichem C&R auf der einen Seite und sinnvoller Entnahme auf der anderen Seite versucht. Da stehen viele Offizielle voll dahinter. 
Dass das Bayerische Fischereigesetz in diesem Punkt geändert werden muss, steht auch außer Frage.

Nenne mir doch bitte ein Beispiel, wo in Bayern jemand wegen des Zurücksetzens von Beifang Probleme bekommen hat? Wie gesagt: Sinnvolles Zurücksetzen wird hier den Leuten in den Fischereilehrgängen von AMTLICH BESTELLTEN FISCHEREIAUFSEHERN vermittelt, ohne dass dies Anstoss erregt.

Und wenn ein Moderator hier die Worte "bayrische Dummheit" verwendet, empfinde ich das schlicht als Frechheit. Können Moderatoren eigentlich auch Verwarnungen ausgesprochen bekommen oder haben die hier Narrenfreiheit?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*

Ich verschieb das jetzt alles in den passenden Thread.



> In Bayern wird der Spagat zwischen der Verhinderung von vorsätzlichem C&R auf der einen Seite und sinnvoller Entnahme auf der anderen Seite versucht. Da stehen viele Offizielle voll dahinter.



Das ist schlicht entweder nicht wissen oder völlige Blindheit!

Lies einfach das Interview von eurem Verbandsvorsitzenden, aus dem klar hervorgeht, dass der Verband wie der Gesetzgeber wollen, dass jeder nicht explizit geschützte Fisch abzuknüppeln ist. 

Dieser Mann wurde erst von euch gewählt, seinr Ansichten sind bekannt (nochmal: siehe Interview), also unterstützen die, die ihn gewählt haben auch diese Ansichten.


----------



## meierchen_online (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Sinnvolles Zurücksetzen wird hier den Leuten in den Fischereilehrgängen von AMTLICH BESTELLTEN FISCHEREIAUFSEHERN vermittelt, ohne dass dies Anstoss erregt.



Unter der Erlaubnis sinnvollen Zurücksetzens würde ich z. B. gerade auch den Fall mit den Zandern verbuchen, Zander treten doch nun wirklich nicht in Massen auf und die Meisten würde Zander stets abknüppeln bzw. angeln darauf und fördern eine Bestandsverjüngung, in der überwiegend nur noch Kleinfische existieren. Muss man dann noch jemanden bestrafen, wenn er zum Bestandserhalt, was eindeutig unter Hegeziele verbucht werden könnte, mal einen Zander wieder zurücksetzt? Selbst wenn es einige positive Veränderungen in Bayern geben mag, es existieren dort dennoch eine Menge Vollidioten, ansonsten wäre das mit dem Scheinentzug nicht passiert. Und die Verbandsspitze repäsentiert das Ganze noch mit der von mir zitierten Abschlachteregelung.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Was ist besser? Verein oder Pool?*



meierchen_online schrieb:


> Unter der Erlaubnis sinnvollen Zurücksetzens würde ich z. B. gerade auch den Fall mit den Zandern verbuchen, Zander treten doch nun wirklich nicht in Massen auf und die Meisten würde Zander stets abknüppeln bzw. angeln darauf und fördern eine Bestandsverjüngung, in der überwiegend nur noch Kleinfische existieren. Muss man dann noch jemanden bestrafen, wenn er zum Bestandserhalt, was eindeutig unter Hegeziele verbucht werden könnte, mal einen Zander wieder zurücksetzt? Selbst wenn es einige positive Veränderungen in Bayern geben mag, es existieren dort dennoch eine Menge Vollidioten, ansonsten wäre das mit dem Scheinentzug nicht passiert. Und die Verbandsspitze repäsentiert das Ganze noch mit der von mir zitierten Abschlachteregelung.



Obiges Zitat ist nur stellvertretend für Deine letzten postings.

Wenn ich mal die Ausführungen zum Thema Naturschutz ausklammere, hast Du alles vollkommen richtig und korrekt erkannt, ziehst die richtigen Schlüsse und stellst die richtigen Fragen. 

Ein derart saudummes Gesetz, wie das der Entnahme, muss man weltweit erst mal finden. 

Da karikiert sich die verschrobene, engstirnige und heuchlerische Einstellung der Funktionäre insbesondere dadurch selbst, damm man zwar eine grundsätzliche Entnahme vorschreibt, aber inter vorgehltener Hand natürlich akzeptiert, dass "nicht verwertbare Fische" zurückgesetzt werden dürfen.

Das ist etwa so, wie wenn man auf einer Landstraße Tempo 30 vorschreibt, aber jedem sagt " Macht nix, hier wird nicht geblitzt". 

Nein, es ist ein hochraffinierter Handstreich exellenter Funktionäre, die damit selbstverständlich den Tierschutz aber sowas von aufs Glatteis führen. " Seht her, wir angeln nur zum Nahrungserwerb". Und die Tierschützer sind ja alle derart mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert, dass die das nicht raffen und uns Angler für alle Zeit in Ruhe lassen.

Die Schlitzohren, die bajuwarischen. 

OK, ist ein bisschen blöd für den Saupreußen, der in Bayern Angelurlaub macht. Der ht so oder so die Arschkarte.

Darf sich doch jetzt der Preußenhassende bayrische Fischereiaufseher aussuchen ob er den Angler anzeigt, weil er einen maßigen Fisch zurückgesetzt hat, oder weil er einen ohne Verwertungsmöglichkeit erschlagen hat.

Ach so, noch raffinierter sind sie ja, dort in Alpennähe.

Fische, die sowieso keiner haben will, die aber trotzdem gern geangelt werden, die kriegen jetzt ne ganzjährige Schonzeit.
Weil....,weil...., weil.....äähh..., ach ja, weil die so selten sind. Wie Rotaugen und Rotfedern zum Beispiel.

Ja genau, die hat der saupreußische Kormoran dezimiert.

Und was ist mit den Fischen, die zu groß sind um vom Kormoran gefressen zu werden ?

Dicke fette Karpfen z.B. ?

Ja, die schützen wir weil sie wertvolle Laichfische sind. Fangfenster heißt das Zauberwort.
Und stellt Euch vor, urplötzlich fangen die Karpfen in Bayern an, sich eigenständig zu vermehren. 
Das hätt man den Viechern schon viel früher sagen müssen, dass die das können.

Oh Mann......


----------



## kxxxkfxx (25. November 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

@Ralle:

Ich habe hier im Forum schon mehrfach erklärt, wie meiner Meinung nach (und ich habe mich mit einigen Gewässerwarten und Funktionären dazu unterhalten) in Bayern die offizielle Position bzgl. Angeln ist. 

In Stein gemeißelt sind folgende Prämissen:
- Das Angeln dient ausschließlich dem Erwerb von Fisch zur Verwertung
- "Spaßangeln" ist strikt untersagt

Von diesen beiden Punkten mag man halten, was man will, die stehen so im Raum.

Um diese Punkte herum hat sich nun der ganze Tumor von Verordnungen und Auslegungen entwickelt.

Ein paar "schlaue" Leute im zuständigen Ministerium haben sich gedacht, dass man "Spaßangeln" am Besten durch eine Entnahmepflicht verhindert (das, was Braum als Abwehr des C&R bezeichnet). 
Dass so eine einfache Logik völlig an der Praxis vorbeigeht, weil man oft nicht vorhersehen kann, was unten am Haken anbeißt, sollte klar sein, ist es aber anscheinend in den Ministerien nicht. Ergebnis ist ein im Widerspruch zum Tierschutz stehendes, dringend korrekturbedürftiges Fischereigesetz.

Da das Gesetz im Widerspruch zum Tierschutz steht, werden in der Praxis unerwünschte Beifänge zurückgesetzt, ohne dass jemand daran Anstoss nimmt.

Was definitiv in den meisten Vereinen *aus Überzeugung* nicht toleriert wird, ist Spaßangeln. Wer an einem Karpfenweiher Karpfen zurücksetzt, weil die Fangbeschränkung 1 Tier pro Tag ist und der das schon nach 20 Minuten am Haken hat, aber gern noch ein wenig weiterangeln will (zum Spaß eben), bekommt ein Problem, das bis zum Vereinsausschluss führen kann.

Oder um es mit anderen Worten zu sagen:  Das offiziell gewünschte Angeln in Bayern ist Kochtopfangeln. 

Dass dies bei vielen Leuten zu Frust führt, ist klar. Wenn man eine Woche Urlaub hat und die Fangbeschränkung bei Hecht auf 1 Tier pro Woche festgelegt ist, der allerdings schon am Sonntag im Kescher liegt, ist das irgendwie doof, aber so ist die Situation.

Das primäre Problem sind also nicht dumme Leute, wie hier von einigen behauptet, sondern das grundsätzlich verschiedene Verständnis, zu welchem Zweck geangelt werden darf. 

Wer daran was ändern will, muss das auch genau so diskutieren, also Angeln als Freizeitspass ohne Verwertungsziel propagieren. Ich sehe allerdings nicht, dass momentan einer der Verbände mit diesem Ziel unterwegs ist.


----------



## angler1996 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

Krickfan
wie sehen das die bayer. Angler? sind das alles (reine)Kochtopfangler? (ich habe nichts dagegen Fisch zu fangen und zu essen)
Gruß A.


----------



## antonio (25. November 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

krickfan was du hier machst oder versuchst ist doch nur ein herauswinden.
es steht im gesetz aber es wird anders gehandhabt, was ist denn das für ein blödsinn?
und euer verband ist doch für dies gesetz und hat daran einen entsprechenden anteil(siehe interview)
und nach deinen aussagen sind nur zwei extreme vorhanden hardcore c&r und hardcore kochtopf.
vielleicht schon mal dran gedacht, daß es irgendwas dazwischen geben könnte?

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



> und euer verband ist doch für dies gesetz und hat daran einen entsprechenden anteil(siehe interview)
> und nach deinen aussagen sind nur zwei extreme vorhanden hardcore c&r und hardcore kochtopf.


Eben - er versucht sich das eben schönzureden..

Statt einzusehen, dass gerade der VDSF mit seinem Maximen dazu beträgt, dass solcher Unfug immer mehr um sich greift.

Und dass der bayrische Verband unter Herrn Braun dazu auch noch den Vorreiter macht...........

Wer solche "Interessensvertreter" hat, braucht (leider) wirklich keine Feinde mehr.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



krickfan schrieb:


> Oder um es mit anderen Worten zu sagen:  Das offiziell gewünschte Angeln in Bayern ist Kochtopfangeln.



Das ist ein schwerer Vorwurf.:m

Im Ernst. Das glaube ich Dir nicht.

An vielen und zum Teil hochkarätigen Fly only Strecken ist C&R Pflicht. 

Zwischenmaße, vorgeschobene ganzjährige Schonzeiten, das erklären von i.d.R. in unseren Breiten nicht fortpflnzungsfähiger Karpfen zu wertvollen Laichfischen etc. sprechen eine andere Sprache.

Lass uns doch das Kind beim Namen nennen.

Nicht erwünscht ist in den meisten Vereinen das Karpfenangeln nach "moderner" Variante.
Übermäßiges Anfüttern, tagelanges blockieren von Angelplätzen, hunderte Meter weit ausgelegte Köder, das campieren am Wasser, vielleicht auch noch der high  tech Wahn.

Das ist es, was wirklich stört. Und zwar den Großteil der "Normalangler".

Mir kann keiner Erzählen, dass die Bayern allesamt Kochtopfangler sind. Auch wenn ich ab und an den Bajuwaren eine etwas eigenbrötlerische Haltung andichte, so sind die meisten doch ganz normale Angler. Ich glaube kaum, dass sich ein Bayer über das zurücksetzen von Salmoniden, Zandern oder Hechten (außer an Salmonidenstrecken) aufregen würde. Auch das gefangene Weißfische zurückgesetzt werden, dürfte kaum jemanden interessieren. 
Und auch wenn der Hias seinen Kartoffelkarpfen zurückwirft, hätte das niemanden interessiert. 

Ich will das nicht bewerten, Carphunter können durchaus ein Störfaktor sein.

Was mich aber zur eißglut bringt ist, dass man sowas dann per Gesetz verankert. Jeder Verein hat die Wahl, Carphunting über seine Gewässerordnung einzuschränken.
Jeder Verein hat die Möglichkeit, alles über die Gewässerordnung zu regulieren.

Und das wäre überhaupt kein Problem, wenn die Bayerischen Angler überwiegend Kochtopfangler wären.

Sind sie aber nicht und deswegen kriegt man für solche Einschränkungen auch in den MV auch keine Mehrheit. 

Also nutzen einige verbohrte Hohlköpfe ihre Vormachtstellung, um den Willen der (sicher einflussreichen) Minderheit per Gesetz durchzudrücken. 

Gefällt mir gan und gar nicht. Vom Grundsatz her.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (25. November 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Krickfan
> wie sehen das die bayer. Angler? sind das alles (reine)Kochtopfangler? (ich habe nichts dagegen Fisch zu fangen und zu essen)
> Gruß A.


 
Natürlich nicht. Deshalb ja die Verbiegungen mit Küchenkorridor etc.

Es gibt sogar Vereine, in denen sich C&R-Verfechter organisieren um Wege zu finden, an ihren Gewässern unter dem Mantel mehr oder weniger schlüssiger Argumente C&R ausüben zu können.

Die Masse der Vereine, vor allem der mit größeren Gewässern, adressiert aber klar den Kochtopfangler. Das zeigt sich vor allem an Festlegungen wie z.B. Anfütterverbot, Verbot Echolot etc.


----------



## antonio (25. November 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



krickfan schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht. Deshalb ja die Verbiegungen mit Küchenkorridor etc.
> 
> Es gibt sogar Vereine, in denen sich C&R-Verfechter organisieren um Wege zu finden, an ihren Gewässern unter dem Mantel mehr oder weniger schlüssiger Argumente C&R ausüben zu können.
> 
> Die Masse der Vereine, vor allem der mit größeren Gewässern, adressiert aber klar den Kochtopfangler. Das zeigt sich vor allem an Festlegungen wie z.B. Anfütterverbot, Verbot Echolot etc.



masse der vereine (mitglieder) oder masse der vorstände?

antonio


----------



## kxxxkfxx (25. November 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> An vielen und zum Teil hochkarätigen Fly only Strecken ist C&R Pflicht.


 
Kann ich mir in Bayern nicht vorstellen. Hier in der Gegend mussten 2 Anbieter von C&R-Forellenpuffs voriger Jahr wegen Verstoss gegen das Fischereigesetz ihre Geschäftsbedingungen ändern.
Jetzt muss man offiziell entnehmen, darf aber nur 1 Fisch angeln. Das Resultat ist, dass den Anglern ständig beim Abhaken die Fische ins Wasser fallen :q



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Zwischenmaße, vorgeschobene ganzjährige Schonzeiten, das erklären von i.d.R. in unseren Breiten nicht fortpflnzungsfähiger Karpfen zu wertvollen Laichfischen etc. sprechen eine andere Sprache.
> 
> Lass uns doch das Kind beim Namen nennen.
> 
> ...


 
#6
Volle Zustimmung


----------



## Hilde (25. November 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



krickfan schrieb:


> @Ralle:
> 
> In Stein gemeißelt sind folgende Prämissen:
> - Das Angeln dient ausschließlich dem Erwerb von Fisch zur Verwertung
> - "Spaßangeln" ist strikt untersagt



Klingt wie "Schnackseln" nur in der Ehe und ausschließlich mit dem Ziel des Kinderwunsches.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (25. November 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben - er versucht sich das eben schönzureden..
> 
> Statt einzusehen, dass gerade der VDSF mit seinem Maximen dazu beträgt, dass solcher Unfug immer mehr um sich greift.
> 
> ...


 
Ich rede mir das nicht schön, sondern erkenne die Realitäten an und arrangiere mich damit.

Es ist aus meiner Sicht völlig illusionär, hier kurzfristig die Änderung des Mindset bei den Verantwortlichen zu erwarten. Wir angeln aber trotzdem an schönen Gewässern, setzen Beifang zurück und lassen uns die Sonne auf die Glatze scheinen. Alles im Lot.

Trotzdem hat Ralle mit seinen Anmerkungen völlig Recht: Schön wäre es, weniger Hardcore-Typen an verantwortlicher Stelle sitzen zu haben und Dinge gelassener zu sehen.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (25. November 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



antonio schrieb:


> masse der vereine (mitglieder) oder masse der vorstände?
> 
> antonio


 
Masse der Vorstände, die aber oft gleichzeitig einen gutenTeil der Vereins-Gewässer privat besitzen. Damit ist klar, wer das Sagen hat.


----------



## antonio (25. November 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



krickfan schrieb:


> Masse der Vorstände, die aber oft gleichzeitig einen gutenTeil der Vereins-Gewässer privat besitzen. Damit ist klar, wer das Sagen hat.



wie jetzt, die vorstände besitzen die gewässer?
und verpachten sie an die vereine?
also die vorstände machen private kohle mit den gewässern, in dem sie sie an vereine verpachten.

antonio


----------



## kxxxkfxx (25. November 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



antonio schrieb:


> wie jetzt, die vorstände besitzen die gewässer?
> und verpachten sie an die vereine?
> also die vorstände machen private kohle mit den gewässern, in dem sie sie an vereine verpachten.
> 
> antonio


 
Jupp. Ist häufig so. 
Hier tobt ein Wettkampf um attraktive Gewässer. Teilweise fragen Vereine bereits im Aufnahmeantrag ab, ob der Kandidat private Fischwasser besitzt. Solche Leute sieht man gern, weil solche Zusatzgewässer auch gern als Aufzuchtgewässer genutzt werden. Die Besitzer, die hier dem Verein entgegenkommen, bitten sich natürlich bestimmte Mitspracherechte aus ...

Das sind halt die Gegebenheiten, wenn jeder Quadratmeter Land in privater Hand ist.


----------



## antonio (25. November 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

wird immer lustiger in bayern.
jetzt wird mir einiges klar wenn das im kleinen schon so läuft braucht man sich nicht wundern.
das stinkt zum himmel.

antonio


----------



## kxxxkfxx (25. November 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



antonio schrieb:


> wird immer lustiger in bayern.
> jetzt wird mir einiges klar wenn das im kleinen schon so läuft braucht man sich nicht wundern.
> das stinkt zum himmel.
> 
> antonio


 
Das hat erst Mal nix mit Bayern zu tun, sondern mit den Resultaten der Privatisierungen von Grund und Boden.

Die Gemeinde versucht hier gerade, eine Ortsumgehung zu bauen. Dazu muss sie von ca. 10 Bauern Land abkaufen, da diese über deren heutigen Privatgrund führt. Du kannst Dir vorstellen, wie solche Verhandlungen laufen. Wer das Land besitzt, hat die Macht.

In meinem Geburtsort (Lausitz im tiefsten Osten) hat eine Privatperson nahezu alle Wälder von der Gemeinde aufgekauft. Der ist jetzt dort der King und plant weitere Aufkäufe ...


----------



## antonio (25. November 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

sorry was  hat jetzt der straßenbau damit zu tun?
komisch daß es hier auch anders geht, hier ist auch fast alles in privatbesitz.
aber solche zustände, ich sag jetzt mal lieber nix.
wozu habt ihr überhaupt vereine und ("gewählte") vorstände, wenn da ein gutsherr sitzt und alles bestimmt und das gefolge muß mitmachen?

antonio


----------



## kxxxkfxx (25. November 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



antonio schrieb:


> sorry was hat jetzt der straßenbau damit zu tun?


 
Weil auch da die Grundstückbesitzer das Sagen haben. Wenn einer nicht verkauft, scheitern ganze Projekte. Zwangsenteignungen dauern teils Jahrzehnte.



antonio schrieb:


> komisch daß es hier auch anders geht, hier ist auch fast alles in privatbesitz.
> aber solche zustände, ich sag jetzt mal lieber nix.
> wozu habt ihr überhaupt vereine und ("gewählte") vorstände, wenn da ein gutsherr sitzt und alles bestimmt und das gefolge muß mitmachen?


 
Wenn der Verpächter Vereinsmitglied ist, wird er sich sicher auch bei euch ein erhebliches Mitspracherecht einfordern. Ist der Verpächter ein Unbeteiligter (gibt's auch hier oft), sieht die Sache entspannter aus.

Es hat jeder Angler Wahlfreiheit, in welchen Verein er eintreten möchte. Die Gegebenheiten sind doch nicht geheim. Er muss dann halt ggf. akzeptieren, dass die Gewässer weniger attraktiv sind.


----------



## antonio (25. November 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

nö kann er nicht, es zählt das was im pachtvertrag steht nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
und in nem vernünftigen verein wird er auch kaum in den vorstand gewählt, bzw. er stellt sich gar nicht erst zur wahl.
also alles in allem gehts bei euch in den vereinen schon los mit den, mal vorsichtig ausgedrückt, kleinen oder auch großen mauscheleien, ich will gar nicht wissen wie sich das nach oben fortsetzt, kann es mir aber denken.
wenn ihr euch das gefallen laßt bitteschön.
da könnt ihr auch gleich die vereine auflösen und der besitzer läßt sich die karten bezahlen, ne karte bekommt aber nur wer auch die drecksarbeit noch macht.

antonio

antonio


----------



## kxxxkfxx (25. November 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



antonio schrieb:


> nö kann er nicht, es zählt das was im pachtvertrag steht nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> und in nem vernünftigen verein wird er auch kaum in den vorstand gewählt, bzw. er stellt sich gar nicht erst zur wahl.


 
Er brauch auch gar nicht in den Verstand. Der Vorstand weiß nämlich, dass die Pacht nach 10 Jahren ausläuft und wenn er das Gewässer (und damit die Mitglieder) dann nicht verlieren will, wird er nichts tun, was gegen die Interessen des Besitzers verstößt.


----------



## antonio (25. November 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

och mönsch jetzt eierst du doch schon wieder rum, erst vorstand dann nicht vorstand was denn nun?
genauso eierst du in deinen anderen beiträgen rum.
du biegst es dir immer so wie du es grade brauchst.
die macht gebt ihr denen doch, seht ihr das nicht?
und wenn kein verein so etwas zulassen würde, was will der besitzer denn machen, jo im schlimmsten fall erst mal pachtvertrag auslaufen lassen und dann ist auch keine kohle mehr da, und deswegen verpachtet er ja.

antonio


----------



## kxxxkfxx (25. November 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*



antonio schrieb:


> och mönsch jetzt eierst du doch schon wieder rum, erst vorstand dann nicht vorstand was denn nun?


 
Das ist doch in der Praxis auch nicht Schwarz und Weiß.

In zwei Vereinen hier sitzen die Besitzer per Satzung (nicht abwählbar) im Vorstand.

In einem anderen großen Verein gibt's monatlich sog. "Pächter-Stammtische", in denen sich der Vorstand mit den Verpächtern (zu 100% Vereinsmitglieder) abstimmt, was auf deren Zustimmung trifft und was nicht.



antonio schrieb:


> die macht gebt ihr denen doch, seht ihr das nicht?
> und wenn kein verein so etwas zulassen würde, was will der besitzer denn machen, jo im schlimmsten fall erst mal pachtvertrag auslaufen lassen und dann ist auch keine kohle mehr da, und deswegen verpachtet er ja.
> antonio


 
Voriges Jahr stand im Umland ein 8 ha großer See (das ist hier von der Größe her oberes Drittel) zur Pacht. Meines Wissens nach gab es mehr als 15 Vereine, die sich gemeldet haben. So sieht die Realität aus.


----------



## antonio (25. November 2011)

*AW: Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG*

ich sags immer wieder in bayern ticken die uhren anders.
und das das realität ist, da seid ihr oder sind die vereine selbst schuld.
und per satzung im vorstand und nicht abwählbar, gehts noch?
bin mal gespannt wann die ersten fürsten oder feudalherren wieder auftauchen, oder sind die schon da?

antonio


----------

